# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design >  1001 Homebrew Magic Items

## Bohandas

This is a thread to post homebrew magic items. Any system, preferably make some note of what system it's for (most of mine will be for D&D 3.5), preferably fully statted (price, magic auras, etc). Let's try to get over a thousand. I'll get us started.

1.) *Honorable Weapon*(D&D 3.5) An honorable weapon is infused with the power of lawful good and deals an extra 2d6 points of damage against all creatures of the chaotic neutral, chaotic evil, or neutral evil alignment. It bestows one negative level on any creature of one of the abovementioned alignments that attempts to weild it. The negative level remains as long as the weapon is in hand and disappears when the weapon is no longer wielded. This negative level never results in actual level loss, but it cannot be overcome in any way (including restoration spells) while the weapon is wielded. Bows, crossbows, and slings so crafted bestow the power upon their ammunition.
Moderate evocation [lawful, good]; CL 7th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, _aligned aura_ or _blessing of the righteous_, creator must be lawful neutral, lawful good, or neutral good; Price +2 bonus.

----------


## Morphic tide

I take it the 1001 GP limit of your previous thread has gotten stifling? At any rate, we already have a Holy/Unholy pair for the Law/Chaos axis.

----------


## jqavins

> 1.) *Honorable Weapon*(D&D 3.5) An honorable weapon is infused with the power of lawful deals an extra 2d6 points of damage against all creatures of the chaotic neutral, chaotic evil, or neutral evil alignment. (One obviously could do this for the other three corners; the hard part would be thinking up the names.)
> 
>  Price +2 bonus.


Did you mean "infused with the power*s* of lawful *and good; it* deals..."?

Very cool, but is it really an item? It's a terrific new weapon special ability, but a particular weapon can't have it unless it has at least +1 enhancement as well (and of course could have a higher enhancement and/or other special abilities.)

That said, I really do like the notion of a "corner-to-corner" analog to the Holy, Unholy, Axiomatic, and Anarchic special abilities. I might even use it to redo the item below.

*2) Demon Slayer* (D&D 3.5)
I came up with this for a high level paladin. I wanted him to have a powerful holy sword, but not the same old Holy Avenger that every other paladin has. Here's the original version.
Enhancement: +4Special abilities:
Holy +2Axiomatic: +2Bane (demons): +1Keen: +1
And here's a reworked version.
Enhancement: +5Special Abilities:
Honorable: +2Bane (demons): +1Keen: +1Ghost Touch: +1

----------


## Bohandas

> Did you mean "infused with the power*s* of lawful *and good; it* deals..."?


yes, that was the approximate gist of it. I'll go correct it.

----------


## Bohandas

3.) *Torchy* (D&D 3.5)
Intelligent Item
N intelligent _Everburning Torch_; Int 12 Wis 14 Cha 10; Speech, 120 ft. vision, 60 foot darkvision, and hearing; Lesser Powers: Item has 10 ranks in Spot, _Dancing Lights_ at will, _Deathwatch_ continually

4.) *Stifling Weapon* (D&D 3.5) Astifling weapon is infused with the power of lawful evil and deals an extra 2d6 points of damage against all creatures of the chaotic neutral, chaotic good, or neutral good alignment. It bestows one negative level on any creature of one of the abovementioned alignments that attempts to weild it. The negative level remains as long as the weapon is in hand and disappears when the weapon is no longer wielded. This negative level never results in actual level loss, but it cannot be overcome in any way (including restoration spells) while the weapon is wielded. Bows, crossbows, and slings so crafted bestow the power upon their ammunition.
Moderate evocation [lawful, good]; CL 7th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, _Aligned Aura_ (CCh) or _Lesser Infernal Transformation_ (SC), creator must be lawful neutral, lawful evil, or neutral evil; Price +2 bonus.

----------


## brian 333

*5) Mirror Of Monitoring*

This magical mirror appears to be a scrying device. Well, because it is. But not like the usual magic mirrors. This one is slaved to a Master Mirror, which shows the viewer of the Master Mirror exactly what is being reflected in the Slave Mirror. Additionally, the viewer in the Master Mirror can, with a contested Will save, dictate what the viewer of the Slave Mirror sees. The viewer in the Slave Mirror will be unable to scry the Master Mirror unless the viewer of the Master Mirror chooses to allow it, however, if there is no active image being viewed the viewer of the Master Mirror may see everything the Slave Mirror reflects. A simple cloth covering the mirror or laying it face down negates this ability.

Any number of mirrors can be slaved to the master mirror, but they must all be created simultaneously, with a 50% premium to the cost of the master. A viewer of the master mirror may simultaneously view up to her Charisma Modifier in Slave Mirrors, so a character with 15 Cha can view what's happening in two mirrors, while an 18 Cha viewer may simultaneously view what is on four linked mirrors. The Master Mirror may only dictate the view of one slave mirror at a time.

Edit: dangit, I always screw up the numbers. One day I'll learn to type faster and get ninja'd less.

----------


## jqavins

Brian, your mirror is number 5.
*
6) Ravaging Weapon* (D&D 3.5)
A ravaging weapon is infused with the power of chaotic evil and deals an extra 2d6 points of damage against all creatures of the lawful neutral, lawful good, or neutral good alignment. It bestows one negative level on any creature of one of the above mentioned alignments that attempts to wield it. The negative level remains as long as the weapon is in hand and disappears when the weapon is no longer wielded. This negative level never results in actual level loss, but it cannot be overcome in any way (including restoration spells) while the weapon is wielded. Bows, crossbows, and slings so crafted bestow the power upon their ammunition.
 Moderate evocation [lawful, good]; CL 7th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, _Aligned Aura_ (CCh) or _Lesser Infernal Transformation_ (SC)*, creator must be chaotic neutral, chaotic evil, or neutral evil; Price +2 bonus.

* I could use help with this bit.

----------


## bc56

7) * Amulet of the Dead* (D&D 5e, but should work with any D&D)
Wondrous item, common

While you wear this amulet, your skin takes on the grey pallor of death. Your type registers as undead to all effects which detect creature type.

----------


## brian 333

*8) Boots Of Immobility*

These cursed boots appear to be Boots Of Speed or Jumping, and will function as such until combat begins, at which time they will adhere to the floor or ground, negate the wearer's Dexterity bonus to AC, any Dodge Bonus from any source, and prevent any attempts at Evasion. The first time this occurs the wearer will also be subject to Attacks Of Opportunity from all foes who can reach the victim.

After combat the boots resume their previous functionality, except that they cannot be removed, and when combat beginx they once again adhere themselves to the ground.

Remove Curse allows their removal and a successful Dispel Magic allows their removal plus a Spellcraft Check to permanently dispell the curse. If the curse is dispelled the boots revert to their first power and in addition gain the power of Boots Of Spider Climbing.

----------


## Bohandas

9.) *Staff of the Spire* (D&D 3.5)
This magic staff allows the user to cast the following spells
Invoke Magic (2 charges)
Planar Bubble (1 charge)
Analyze Portal (1 charge)
CL17; Price 160787 GP

----------


## drack

*10) Assorted Rocks!*

Lets throw a few variants in so that any players of mine who stumble here won't know what they just found.   :Small Big Grin: 

DEATH rocks
These rocks appear normal at first, but are cursed to always return to you until you receive a remove curse effect.  These stones are filled with negative energy.  Should they be consumed by an undead the necromantic energy will slowly disperse giving the undead fast healing 1 for 72 hours.  In the hands of the living however, the energy will never disperse, but slowly cause permanent ability damage.  As the character is unaware of their gradual degradation, the GM is encouraged to privately track and note down this degradation as they slowly decay from the inside out.

Great medicinal healing rocks
While useless in their base form, these rocks can be processed with a DC10 craft alchemy check into all the reagents required to brew healing potions.  Better yet, there's a faint aura of necromancy about them and they have a 10% chance of the astral diamond that the stone formed around being reforged through the weathering of undeath as this energy is released through a remove curse spell.

Boring cursed rocks
This rock weighs as much as a rock, is as useless as a rock, but you can't get rid of it, so give up and loose some carrying capacity until you can receive a remove curse or dispel magic effect.

Remains of the undying earth
The rocks left behind by an earth elemental who refuses to die.  These rocks will emanate a faint necromantic energy from the rite which they're constantly undergoing.  As they cannot be disposed of, you will be forced to bring them with you, and every day they'll take twice the health from you that you'd naturally recuperate through natural healing.  After absorbing as much HP as they once had from you, the rock will pull in normal rocks from it's surroundings and revive as a necromental.  These are very dangerous items and must be dealt with either by removing the self inflicted curse that binds their souls, by destroying their souls, by reviving and rekilling them, or by using a powerful spell such as wish or miracle to banish them back to the elemental plane of earth where they can leach the life from their fellow breatherin instead.  There exists a cloud, torch, and water flask version of this item.  Consuming them only lodges them in your digestive tract so that you'd need to cut them out with a bladed object prior to treatment.  They will however emerge upon absorbing enough of your life force.

popin' rocks
Similarly cursed so they can't be discarded, these rocks will spontaneously explode seemingly without reason at some point for 2d6 damage in a 5' spread.  Reflex DC 10 for half damage to all but the bearer who is considered to always fail their save.

Lure stone
These rocks cannot be discarded, but only retrieved from the corpses of others.  Monsters within 500' will be attracted by the strange energy emanated from these stones, and will feel compelled to kill you for them as if they were some great treasure.

----------


## jqavins

> *10) Assorted Rocks!*
> ...
> DEATH rocks
> ...
> Should they *be consumed* by an undead the necromantic energy will slowly disperse giving the undead fast healing 1 for 72 hours.
> ...
> 
> Remains of the undying earth
> ...
> *Consuming them* only lodges them in your digestive tract so that you'd need to cut them out with a bladed object prior to treatment.  They will however emerge upon absorbing enough of your life force.


Do many of you're playeres' characters regularly eat rocks?




> While useless in their base form, these rocks can be processed with a DC10 craft alchemy check into all the reagents required to brew healing potions.  Better yet, there's a faint aura of necromancy about them and they have a 10% chance of the astral diamond that the stone formed around being reforged through the weathering of undeath as this energy is released through a remove curse spell.


I'm confused here. Is this an either/or? You can either use it to make a healing potion - or - cast _Remove Curse_ on the rock and hope it reveals an astral diamond (whatever that is)? What is "weathering of undeaath"? (I assume that an astral diamond is very valuable. Since you get one 10% of the time that _Remove Curse_ is cast on one, and give up a healing potion each time in the bargain, one should compare the price of the astral diamond to ten times the combined price of a healing potion and a _Remove Curse_ spell, and I just bet one should always cast the spell.)

----------


## drack

They don't, but one of the previous ones was edible for undeads.

It's both, and weathering of undeath is mostly fluff.  Bestow curse is a necromancy effect, and most of these be cursed, so the dismissal thereof releases such energy.  Necromancy involves the energy of undeath so it seemed to fit.   :Small Smile:

----------


## ChaoticHarmony

Number 11: Lycan Locket (Pathfinder)

This cursed item appears as a +2 Amulet of Natural Armor and acts as such while the bearer is awake. While the bearer is asleep(normally or magically), they transform into a Were-beast (type determined at item's creation) at CR equal to their Character Level +1, and are compelled to hunt for their appropriate food source, attacking any creature that interferes.  Hitpoints regained through resting is halved, and at the end of every long rest, the bearer is fatigued for 1d4 hours.  Remove curse does not remove the transformative effect, but instead gives the bearer complete control over their actions while transformed.

----------


## bc56

12) *Dagger of Misfortune*
Weapon (dagger) uncommon
This finely made sacrificial dagger with electrum inlay bears a minor curse.
You have a +1 to attack and damage rolls with this magic weapon.
While the dagger is on your person, you suffer a -1 penalty to all saving throws.

----------


## brian 333

*13) The Bigger Sword*

What appears to be a standard +1 shortsword such as an adventurer would use as a backup weapon, in the hands of a Small sized character strikes as a Longsword, inflicting 1d8+1 damage. When wielded two-handed this weapon grows to the length of a longsword and inflicts 1d12+1 damage.

Some versions of this weapon are empowered to inflict additional damage versus Large or Giant creatures as well.


*14) Notebook of Memorization*

This spellbook is not intended for use on adventures, being too bulky for travel. However, the owner may leave it open to a particular page and recall at will what is written on that page.

This can be used to prepare a spell and as such will function as a regular spellbook, although only the one page will be accessible at a distance. The owner may refer to the notebook at any distance unless blocked by lead or gold foil or other anti-scrying measures.

The spell can also be cast as a scroll, but this removes the spell from the notebook permanently and thereafter the blank page cannot be used for recording spells for any purpose, though anything written on that page afterwards can be known by the owner at will when the Notebook is open to that page, even if it is only as complex as a grocery list.

To scribe a spell into the Notebook the owner must pay twice the normal cost to scribe a scroll. A spell so enscribed can be used any number of times to prepare the spell, just as a spellbook, but once used as a scroll it is gone.

Such books typically have twenty-five pages, though when found as treasure at least some will be enscribed, and some may have been used up.

Edit: Number ninja'd again

----------


## Bohandas

> *12) Notebook of Memorization*
> 
> This spellbook is not intended for use on adventures, being too bulky for travel. However, the owner may leave it open to a particular page and recall at will what is written on that page.
> 
> This can be used to prepare a spell and as such will function as a regular spellbook, although only the one page will be accessible at a distance. The owner may refer to the notebook at any distance unless blocked by lead or gold foil or other anti-scrying measures.
> 
> The spell can also be cast as a scroll, but this removes the spell from the notebook permanently and thereafter the blank page cannot be used for recording spells for any purpose, though anything written on that page afterwards can be known by the owner at will when the Notebook is open to that page, even if it is only as complex as a grocery list.
> 
> To scribe a spell into the Notebook the owner must pay twice the normal cost to scribe a scroll. A spell so enscribed can be used any number of times to prepare the spell, just as a spellbook, but once used as a scroll it is gone.
> ...


Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, Scribe Scroll, _Scholar's Touch*_
Cost to Create: No idea


*(Spell Compendium)

----------


## ChaoticHarmony

Number 15: The Point of Law (Pathfinder)

This sentient magical item first appears as a 3 foot ball of solid metal hovering approximately 3 feet off of the ground. Any attempts to touch it however have the ball liquify and attempt the latch onto you.  A successful DC15 Reflex save can prevent this, at which point the ball instantly reforms.  On a failed save the ball engulfs the target, immobilizing them for 2 rounds.  The target must then make a DC15 Will save.  
On a successful save, the target instantly attunes to the Point of Law, and gains a +3 axiomatic Steel weapon of the target's choice(it does not count as metal for the purpose of being able to wield it).  In addition, the target gains all Auras a Paladin of her Character level would bear while wielding this weapon. The effects stack with any Auras the target has.

On a failed save, the target takes 4d6 of nonlethal damage as the metal forces its way into the target's body. Metal designs appear across the body, and will still appear even under polymorph effects.  If the target would be subject to a detect alignment spell or effect, it will always read as a strong Lawful aura.  Once per day, the target may use Smite Chaos, which effects are similar to the Paladin ability Smite Evil, but targeting Chaotic beings instead.

Regardless of save result, the target will begin to hear the telepathic communications of the Point of Law.  It will always try to persuade, and on occasion, force you to follow all the laws of the land you currently reside in

----------


## brian 333

> Number 15: The Point of Law (Pathfinder)
> 
> This sentient magical item first appears as a 3 foot ball of solid metal hovering approximately 3 feet off of the ground. Any attempts to touch it however have the ball liquify and attempt the latch onto you.  A successful DC15 Reflex save can prevent this, at which point the ball instantly reforms.  On a failed save the ball engulfs the target, immobilizing them for 2 rounds.  The target must then make a DC15 Will save.  
> On a successful save, the target instantly attunes to the Point of Law, and gains a +3 axiomatic weapon of the target's choice.  In addition, the target gains all Auras a Paladin of her Character level would bear while wielding this weapon. The effects stack with any Auras the target has.
> 
> On a failed save, the target takes 4d6 of nonlethal damage as the metal forces its way into the target's body. Metal designs appear across the body, and will still appear even under polymorph effects.  If the target would be subject to a detect alignment spell or effect, it will always read as a strong Lawful aura.  Once per day, the target may use Smite Evil as per the Paladin ability.
> 
> Regardless of save result, the target will begin to hear the telepathic communications of the Point of Law.  It will always try to persuade, and on occasion, force you to follow all the laws of the land you currently reside in


Is the ball sentient or programmed? Shouldn't Smite Chaos be more appropriate?

*16) Lizard Hide*

This appears to be a suit of Hide Armor with a detailed helm in the shape of a Lizard Folk head, clawed gauntlets and boots, and a tail. It has a modest magical armor bonus, and comes in four varieties:

Forest: Suitable only for Small characters, the green and tan striped pattern of the suit offers a 10% Camouflage bonus. It also offers a bonus to Climb skill.

Swamp: Medium sized characters can use this dark brown suit which confers 20' swim rate and the ability to hold one's breath for up to 10 minutes.

Desert: Medium sized characters can use this beige suit which enables normal activity for up to a week without water, and reduces normal daily water requirements to one mouthful per day.

Subterranean: Only Large characters can wear this suit, which is often brown and black in reticulated patterns, but sometimes ranges from very pale to very dark with seemingly random points or dots of green, yellow, and red. The wearer can burrow through soil at 10' per round, and stony soil at 5' per round. Additionally, the character gains Darkvision which functions to a range of 90' in total darkness.

These suits are crafted from the hides of Lizard Folk, and as such their use is an Evil act once the character suspects this to be the case. Lizard Folk know these hides are the remains of their relatives, and while hostility may be the most common reaction, some Lizard Folk are cannibalistic and might see a person wearing the skins of their defeated foes as a sign of strength. On the other hand, an Aquatic Lizard Folk may not care that a Forest Lizard Folk was used in such a way.

----------


## ChaoticHarmony

> Is the ball sentient or programmed? Shouldn't Smite Chaos be more appropriate?


It is sentient, but is unable to communicate in anyway except to those it is attuned to. Its two primary goals are 1. To have its bearer obey all applicable laws in the land they are currently in, no matter how small and ridiculous, and 2. Reunite with his 4 siblings and reform the Star of Nexeus. And yes, Smite Chaos is much more appropriate and has now been changed to that, thank you ☺

----------


## ChaoticHarmony

Number 17: The Point of Chaos

This sentient magical item first appears as a 3 foot ball of bubbling liquid metal hovering approximately 3 feet off of the ground. Any attempts to touch it however have the ball attempt the latch onto you. A successful DC15 Reflex save can prevent this, at which point the ball instantly reforms. On a failed save the ball engulfs the target, immobilizing them for 2 rounds. The target must then make a DC20 Will save. 
On a successful save, the target instantly attunes to the Point of Chaos, and gains a +3 anarchic Steel weapon of the target's choice(it does not count as metal for the purpose of wielding it) In addition, the target gains the Druid's Wild Shape, which they can use as a Druid equal to their level, while they wield it.

On a failed save, the target takes 4d6 of nonlethal damage as the metal forces its way into the target's body. Metal designs appear across the body, and will still appear even under polymorph effects. If the target would be subject to a detect alignment spell or effect, it will always read as a strong Chaotic aura. Once per day, the target may change their race. They may roll 1d100 to determine what race they become, as per the Reincarnation spell. This effect lasts until the next time they use this effect.

Regardless of save result, the target will begin to hear the telepathic communications of the Point of Chaos. It will burst into the target's head with random ideas, and may compel the target to act upon them.

----------


## jqavins

> Number 15: The Point of Law (Pathfinder)
> 
> This sentient magical item first appears as a 3 foot ball of solid metal... On a failed save... the metal forces its way into the target's body.


OK, I realize that this is magic, and rules of science don't really apply, but this just doesn't seem right. You didn't say what metal, but iron is the least dense of the metals one expects to find in a fantasy setting, this would weigh nearly three and a half tons. And it's supposed to be absorbed into the subjects body? In mithril it would weigh half that. Even in lithium, the lightest metal there is (which needs magic to avoid burning on contact with water, but never mind) it would still be about 470 pounds.

----------


## drack

> OK, I realize that this is magic, and rules of science don't really apply, but this just doesn't seem right. You didn't say what metal, but iron is the least dense of the metals one expects to find in a fantasy setting, this would weigh nearly three and a half tons. And it's supposed to be absorbed into the subjects body? In mithril it would weigh half that. Even in lithium, the lightest metal there is (which needs magic to avoid burning on contact with water, but never mind) it would still be about 470 pounds.


I was assuming it's mostly hollow and a fluid (like mercury, just that it looks solid standing there all smooth-like) suspended in a field...   :Small Confused: 

Edit: I'd taken the solid part to mean either seamless or seemingly solid.

If not it's probably something that partially shifts to another overlapping plane/dimension/state of being when used.   :Small Confused:

----------


## ChaoticHarmony

> OK, I realize that this is magic, and rules of science don't really apply, but this just doesn't seem right. You didn't say what metal, but iron is the least dense of the metals one expects to find in a fantasy setting, this would weigh nearly three and a half tons. And it's supposed to be absorbed into the subjects body? In mithril it would weigh half that. Even in lithium, the lightest metal there is (which needs magic to avoid burning on contact with water, but never mind) it would still be about 470 pounds.


It only appears as metal, but is more a physical manifestation of the lawful alignment. It is simultaneously arcane and divine magic, though particularly informed individuals may recognize it as something that predates both. The damage comes from a binding of the target with the point taking place on the molecular level. It is non lethal because the Point WANTS a host/partner so wants to damage it as little as possible, much like a Monk who pulls back his punches in order to knock out an ally who is being controlled.

Or it could be none of that and simply be a living metal parasite that is composed of whatever metal suits the campaign's purpose.

Version one is what I personally envisioned when I made it but one can make it what they would like ☺

Edit: it will only truly act as metal on a successful save, where it becomes a weapon. In this case, and I will edit the entry, it will act as a steel weapon in terms of how it interacts with other items and beings

----------


## bc56

18) Fish of the Returning One (5e)
Wondrous item, common.
This small wooden statuette of a fish has a third eye on its forehead, in the shape of the legendary exolvuntur fish, said to be able to swim between the realms of life and death. When you are holding this item and reduced to zero hit points, the statuette crumbles to dust and you regain 1 hit point.

----------


## Morphic tide

19.) *Goreeater* (3.PF)
This weapon quality can only be applied to coffins, urns and other objects that are created to contain remains, bypassing the rule that improvised weapons cannot be enhanced as weapons, as well as the rule that weapons must have a +1 bonus to have special qualities applied. Blunt weapons with parts made to act as such objects may also have this quality, such as a Mace with a hollow head suitable for use as an urn or a Large Greatclub crafted to be usable as a coffin for Medium and smaller creatures, but must still have a +1 Enhancement bonus as normal before application.

Objects with this quality consume remains of living creatures inserted into them, obliterating the remains outright beyond any magic's ability to recover while the object still exists. Any effect that would ordinarily do so instead recreates the remains. Furthermore, any effect that would revive the creature automatically fails if substitute remains are not created beforehand or the effect does not require remains, as all remains of the creature are leached of the residual energy such effects use to recover the soul through remains.

The result of this energy being leached is that Goreeater objects offer a +1 Enhancement bonus to attacks and damage for every four hit dice (4 HD) of creatures who's remains have been consumed by it. If the object has a +3 Enhancement bonus from this, its base damage becomes 2d12, with each additional +3 increasing it by 1d12. If the object has a +5 bonus or higher, then critical hits made by it force creatures struck to make a DC 10+Enhancement bonus Will save or be instantly slain.

Each day at dawn, one half the enhancement bonus granted by the Goreeater quality is lost as the energy consumed fades away, necessitating further corpses be consumed by the object to restore the bonuses granted.

Overwhelming Conjuration; CL 15; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, _Trap the Soul_; Price +4 bonus

----------


## Protato

20: Solarian

This Rapier is gold in color.  It glows with a bright orange sunlight out to 20ft. and dim sunlight to 10ft.  Vampires and other creatures harmed by silver or sunlight are vulnerable to this light.  Damage: 1d10 + 1d4 Fire.  Fire damage from this sword ignores resistance to Fire.  The weapon may launch a magical beam of energy out to 60ft., dealing 1d4 Fire and 1d4 Force damage.  This weapon cannot break.

21: Lunarian

This Rapier is silver in color.  It glows with a bright moonlight out to 20ft. and dim moonlight to 10ft.  Werewolves and other creatures harmed by silver or moonlight are vulnerable to this light.  Damage: 1d10 +1d4 Radiant.  Radiant damage from this sword ignores resistance to Radiant.  The weapon may launch a magical beam of energy out to 60ft., dealing 1d4 Radiant and 1d4 Force damage.  This weapon cannot break.

(These weapons are companions to each other, of course, and it's why they're so similar.)

----------


## ChaoticHarmony

Number 22: The Point of Good

This sentient magical item first appears as a 3 foot ball of soft warm light hovering approximately 3 feet off of the ground. Any attempts to touch it however have the ball attempt the latch onto you. A successful DC15 Reflex save can prevent this, at which point the ball instantly reforms. On a failed save the ball engulfs the target, immobilizing them for 2 rounds. The target must then make a DC10 Will save. 
On a successful save, the target instantly attunes to the Point of Good, and gains a +3 Holy Steel weapon of the target's choice(it does not count as metal for the purpose of wielding it) In addition, the target gains Channel Positive Energy (as per the Cleric ability) a number of times per day equal to 3+their character level while wielding the weapon. At Level 20, the target gains unlimited use of this power.

On a failed save, the target takes 4d6 of nonlethal damage as the light forces its way into the target's body. Glowing designs appear across the body, and will still appear even under polymorph effects. If the target would be subject to a detect alignment spell or effect, it will always read as a strong Good aura. Once per day, the Target can use Cure Moderate Wounds, as a spell like ability

Regardless of save result, the target will begin to hear the telepathic communications of the Point of Good. The point will complement the target and encourage them to do the right, kind thing in any situation, only attempting to gain control when the target tries to do something malicious or wrong intentionally.

----------


## bc56

23: Metamorphic wand (5e)
Wand, uncommon (requires attunement)

The wand's appearance alters itself daily at dawn, never appearing the same. It has seven charges, and regains 1d6+1 charges at dawn. You may use an action and expend a charge to cast a second-level spell from the wand. The spell it can cast also varies daily at dawn. Roll on the following table to determine what spell the wand casts for the day.

Roll 1d10
1: Melf's Acid Arrow
2: Cure Wounds (2nd level)
3: Invisibility
4: Scorching ray
5: Moonlight
6: Find Traps
7: Suggestion
8: Hold Person
9: Darkness
10: Barkskin

----------


## jqavins

> 23: Metamorphic wand (5e)...
>  The spell it can cast also varies daily at dawn. Roll on the following table to determine what spell the wand casts for the day.


 Does the user know what spell is coming, or must it be tested daily?

 Also, why not have these in various spell levels, with the rarity and price varying accordingly?

*24: Staff of the Forrest Mage* (AD&D plus house rules)

This unique staff was grown from an also unique, holy tree and then enchanted. It functions as a +5 quarterstaff, but that is not its main purpose.

The Staff of the Forrest Mage may be used only by a Magic User, and (probably*) only by one who shows sincere reverence toward a forest deity (though outright worship and great piety are probably not required). The staff allows the user to cast one druid spell per day at each level to which s/he has access in MU spells, save one. For example, a 10th level MU has access to fifth level MU spells, so s/he is granted one druid spell per day at each of first through fourth levels.

* The item was created by my character in a terrific campaign which I miss very much. The staff was grown from the tree using a spell that he created for the purpose (I'll post it in the "1001 Homebrew Spells" thread sometime soon) and that spell description explicitly states the reverence toward the forest goddess as a requirement. The During the item creation , I added the +5 and then prayed to the goddess to grant some other power as she saw fit, and this is what I got. The DM is known to hold back unknown aspects of magic items, and I suspect the same "reverence clause" exists for the staff. But since no other character has ever tried it, I don't know.

The same character designed the Spell Pellets over in the "1001 Cheap Magic Items" thread, though I repriced them. I commissioned an alchemist to make some, but the campaign petered out before I ever got the chance to use them.

----------


## bc56

> Does the user know what spell is coming, or must it be tested daily?


It needs to be tested.




> Also, why not have these are various spell levels, with the rarity and price varying accordingly?


Because it's a 5e item, and they tend to be more streamlined and not have varying scale as much.

----------


## Bohandas

25a.) *Amputating Weapon (Gritty Version)* (3.5e)
(alternate titles: "Flesh Wounding weapon", "Disarming Weapon")

When a critical hit is scored with a weapon with the amputating ability a randomly determined extremity is severed from the target. A premade table is not included as the precise nature and number of extremities varies by the target's species (ie. in Humans or Elves it would be the arms, legs, and head; in Kobolds it would be the arms, legs head and tail; in Mariliths it would be the arms, head, and tail; in Beholders it would be the eyestalks; et cetera). Loss of a limb or eye imposes penalties as per the sidebar "Damage to Specific Areas" on page 27 of the Dungeon Master's Guide. Blood loss from severing a major limb also inflicts one point of constitution damage on the target and causes them to lose one hit point per round until they either: succeed at a fortitude save of DC equal to the damage dealt by the crit, OR roll a natural 19 or 20 on this save, OR are stabilized with a DC 15 heal check. As with vorpal weapons, roll for this effect even if the target is normally immune to critical hits, unless it has no applicable anatomy.

Strong necromancy and transmutation; CL 18th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, _keen edge_ and either _wither limb_ or _blindness/deafness_; Price +5 bonus

25b.) *Amputating Weapon (Pythonic Version)* (3.5e)
(alternate titles: "Flesh Wounding weapon", "Disarming Weapon")

When a critical hit is scored with a weapon with the amputating ability it severs a random extremity other than the head. A premade table is not included as the precise nature and number of extremities varies by the target's species (ie. in Humans or Elves it would be the arms and legs; in Kobolds it would be the arms, legs, and tail; in Mariliths it would be the arms and tail; in Beholders it would be the eyestalks; in Mind Flayers it would be the arms, legs, and tentacles; et cetera). Loss of a limb or eye imposes penalties as per the sidebar "Damage to Specific Areas" on page 27 of the Dungeon Master's Guide. As with vorpal weapons, roll for this effect even if the target is normally immune to critical hits, unless it has no applicable anatomy.


Strong necromancy and transmutation; CL 16th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, _keen edge_ and either _wither limb_ or _blindness/deafness_; Price +4 bonus

----------


## brian 333

> 25a.) *Amputating Weapon (Gritty Version)* (3.5e)
> (alternate titles: "Flesh Wounding weapon", "Disarming Weapon")
> 
> When a critical hit is scored with a weapon with the amputating ability a randomly determined extremity is severed from the target. A premade table is not included as the precise nature and number of extremities varies by the target's species (ie. in Humans or Elves it would be the arms, legs, and head; in Kobolds it would be the arms, legs head and tail; in Mariliths it would be the arms, head, and tail; in Beholders it would be the eyestalks; et cetera). Loss of a limb or eye imposes penalties as per the sidebar "Damage to Specific Areas" on page 27 of the Dungeon Master's Guide. Blood loss from severing a major limb also inflicts one point of constitution damage on the target and causes them to lose one hit point per round until they either: succeed at a fortitude save of DC equal to the damage dealt by the crit, OR roll a natural 19 or 20 on this save, OR are stabilized with a DC 15 heal check. As with vorpal weapons, roll for this effect even if the target is normally immune to critical hits, unless it has no applicable anatomy.
> 
> Strong necromancy and transmutation; CL 18th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, _keen edge_ and either _wither limb_ or _blindness/deafness_; Price +5 bonus
> 
> 25b.) *Amputating Weapon (Pythonic Version)* (3.5e)
> (alternate titles: "Flesh Wounding weapon", "Disarming Weapon")
> ...


This is called a Vorpal weapon in 1st edition, though it never goes snicker-snack. Very useful versus jabberwockies and jub-jub birds.


*26) Wind Knife*

This ordinary-looking kukri is a very powerful blade with 10' reach. In normal use it has the Keen property, but when used to strike at a distance greater than 5 feet it creates a spinning blade of air which flies to the target, striking as a Keen kukri. While it can be used to attack creatures up to 30 feet away, Attacks Of Opportunity are only generated by foes within 10 feet.


*27) Sword Of The Healer*

This Good aligned weapon is crafted from positive energy and radiates Healing (Necromancy) energy. When used on a living, corporeal creature its 'damage', including that from Strength, feats, and other bonuses acts as one of the Cure Wounds spells. It can also Neutralize Poisons if they were delivered via a wound, (as opposed to inhaled, ingested, or delivered via spell or spell-like powers.)
When used aganst incorporeal, undead, or any creature harmed by Cure spells or healed via Negative Energy, the sword inflicts double damage, (though it does not double bonus damage.)

----------


## Bohandas

so 1e vorpal wasn't head specific?

----------


## jqavins

> *27) Sword Of The Healer*
> 
> This Good aligned weapon is crafted from positive energy and radiates Healing (Necromancy) energy. When used on a living, corporeal creature its 'damage', including that from Strength, feats, and other bonuses acts as one of the Cure Wounds spells...


So, against such creatures, it's realy not a weapon at all, but it looks like one and borrows some of their mechanics. It would be nice to have that ability switchable.

----------


## brian 333

> so 1e vorpal wasn't head specific?


Sword of Sharpness was not head specific, Vorpal was.

*28) Black Arrow Which Always Returns To My Hand*

When fired this powerful Arrow Of Slaying strikes the user's hand instead of his target, flying in an elaborate loop which avoids all obstacles to do so. This inflicts normal damage upon the archer and renders that hand unuseable until cured. Characters capable of catching projectiles may attempt to catch it instead.

When fired against a specific creature, species, or type, as defined during its creation, it acts as a normal arrow, and inflicts double damage. When this occurs the creature so struck must make a Fort save, DC determined by the creator, or die. The selected creature may be named individually, or described more generally, but must be specified at the time of creation.

When crafting such arrows, the cost increases with the specificity of the target, so an arrow versus Reptilians is much cheaper than an arrow versus Yuan-ti, which is cheaper than an arrow versus Sissilesia, the Queen of the City of Serpents.

----------


## jqavins

*29) Painful (3.P)*
A weapon with the Painful enhancement causes intense, searing pain whenever it inflicts damage. The creature thus affected makes a Fort save and, if the save fails, is afflicted with a -2 adjustment to all attack rolls and saves for the one full round. His armor class is reduced for the same period, either by a -2 adjustment or to his flat footed AC, whichever is greater.

+1 enhancement

*30) Painful Burst (3.P)*
A weapon with the Painful Burst enhancement operates as a Painful weapon, but with additional effects on a critical hit. If the target makes a successful Fort save, he suffers the effects above anyhow; an a failed save, the effects are doubled (-4 on all applicable rolls and AC) and last for two full rounds. In addition, the pain is so cripplingly intense that it causes 1d4 ability damage to each of two attributes chosen at random; roll a d6 two times, and reject a duplicate on the second roll. This ability damage fades at a rate of 1 point for each full ten minutes of rest. If additional critical hits are suffered, the abilities affected may repeat those damaged earlier.

+2 enhancement

----------


## jqavins

*31) The Trick Arrow Quiver* (3.P)
This ordinary looking quiver contains the same enchantments as a Handy Haversack. An archer may place any variety of arrows, both ordinary and special into it, and always have the arrow that she wants at hand when drawing one. Because of its size and shape, it can only hold objects of "arrow shape" or smaller. On the other hand, the archer need not reach inside to draw the arrow, but may simply hold her hand over the quiver and the correct arrow will come into position, as if drawing an arrow normally.

Moderate conjuration; CL 9th; Craft Wondrous Item, _secret chest;_ Price 2,000 gp; Weight 5 lb.

----------


## Bohandas

32.) *Nomnom:* NG Intelligent Table of Feasting (Stronghold Builder's Guidebook p.84; _Heroes' Feast_ 3/day) Int 19 Wis 10 Cha 19; Lesser Powers: _Prestidigitation_ continuously, _Create Water_ at will, item has 10 ranks in Diplomacy, Item has 10 ranks in Profession(Cook); Greater Powers: _Clairvoyance_ 3/day, _Heat Metal_ 3/day, _Dance of the Unicorn_ (SC) 1/day; Special Purpose: Provide excellent dining experiences; Special Purpose Power _Animate Objects_ (Self or touched objects only)

----------


## brian 333

> *31) The Trick Arrow Quiver* (3.P)
> This ordinary looking quiver contains the same enchantments as a Handy Haversack. An archer may place any variety of arrows, both ordinary and special into it, and always have the arrow that she wants at hand when drawing one. Because of its size and shape, it can only hold objects of "arrow shape" or smaller. On the other hand, the archer need not reach inside to draw the arrow, but may simply hold her hand over the quiver and the correct arrow will come into position, as if drawing an arrow normally.
> 
> Moderate conjuration; CL 9th; Craft Wondrous Item, _secret chest;_ Price 2,000 gp; Weight 5 lb.


Can I get one of these for sling-stones?

*33: Portable Bath*

A 5 foot by ten foot rug, (1 1/2 x 3 meters,) unrolls to reveal a sunken tub 3 feet wide by 6 feet long by 2 feet deep, filled with clean, warm water. The water is potable, but it is not intended for drinking; it is intended for bathing.

When the bather is finished, the rug can be rolled up and stowed like any thick carpet, weighing about twenty-five pounds. When unrolled, the tub will be clean again and filled with fresh, clean warm water.

The tub can be commanded by one familiar with its secrets to produce warmer or colder water before the rug is unrolled, but cannot produce ice or water hot enough to cook anything. It may also be commanded to produce, in any combination, the following:

Soapy water
Bubble bath
Lilac scented water
Musk scented water
Mildly acidic water, (about as acidic as lemon juice, useful for eliminating skunk spray and similar odiferous substances)

The rug cannot be rolled up with any foriegn object or creature on it. It cannot be spilled, though water from it can be splashed or carried in a container. If hung vertically it appears to be a rag-style rug with a blue-white center.

----------


## aimlessPolymath

Pulling some stuff from a project in my sig: the Bargain Bin


34. *Bracer of Throwing (or Greater Bracer of Throwing):* When a set of Bracers of Archery are separated from each other for a long enough time, the magic starts to fail. Sometimes, one of them stabilizes their power, at a lesser level. Without its pair, it is only able to affect weapons held by the arm it is worn on. It provides benefits identical to those of the appropriate form of Bracers of Archery, except that it only applies to one-handed or light weapons held in the hand it is worn on.
Price: As Bracers of Archery.
(This is a theme I have- many paired items are destroyed if their partner is, or if it is separated for long enough. However, they may (25% chance?) metamorphose into a different, weaker or more specialized item. In this case, it works just fine, as long as you don't need your other hand.) 

35. *Philter of Power:* Only the finest pearls can be used in a Pearl of Power. What happens to the rest? They get ground up and made into a potion, of course! When drunk, the philter of power allows the user to recall any one spell which they had prepared and cast that day. However, upon doing so, the user must make a Fortitude save (DC 15 + the level of the spell) or take 1d6 Constitution damage. While saving throw bonuses against poison apply to this effect, immunity only allows the user to roll twice and take the better result.
Price: 50 gp: 1st, 200 gp: 2nd, 450 gp: 3rd, 800 gp: 4th, 1,250 gp: 5th, 1,800 gp: 6th, 2,450 gp: 7th, 3,200 gp: 8th, 4, 050 gp: 9th

36. *Carpet Square of Flying:* The leavings of an apprentice itemcrafter, this 1-foot square of fabric will fly through the air on command as though affected by an overland flight spell of unlimited duration. It can hover without making a Fly check and gives a +5 bonus to Fly checks. 
Size: 1 ft by 1 ft. Capacity: 8 lbs. Speed: 40 ft. Weight: 1/4 lb. Price: 900 gp. Tensers Floating Disk. 
(reduced price from continuous spell due to being weaker)

37. *Ring of Self Shield:* A Friend Shield ring missing its partner is only able to shield itself, providing a +1 deflection bonus to AC and a +1 resistance bonus to saving throws.
Price: 4000 gp.

38. *Knife of Slaying:* An [I]arrow of slaying made with poor-quality wood often snaps when fired. However, the arrowhead can then be made into a dagger. The result, a +1 dagger, is keyed to a particular type or subtype of creature. When it hits a creature, if the creature is of the appropriate type or subtype, it is forced to make a DC 20 Fortitude save or take 50 points of damage. Regardless of whether it succeeds, the dagger loses its magic properties after the first time it hits a creature.
Price: As Slaying Arrow. 

39. *Glove of Dexterity:* If it survives the separation from its partner, a Glove of Dexterity works about as well- except that its bonus only applies when it is used with tasks only requiring the use of the hand it is worn by. 
Cost: 1/2 that of the normal Glove of Dexterity.

40. *Quaals Feather Token: Twig.* An underpowered Tree token results in a small stick around a half-centimeter across, and 5 centimeters long. The feather is often cut and used as a quill; if this is done, the resulting twig has a core filled with ink. Once exposed, by pressing the core against a piece of parchment, the token can leave a mark. Unlike ink, it rarely smudges unless pressed hard.
Cost: 18 gp.
Notes: Yes, it's a pencil.

41. *Bright Gem: A Gem of Brightness without the normal limiters, it continually sheds light as a lantern. When smashed against a surface, it flares in a burst of light 30 ft wide, forcing those w*ithin that area to make a DC 14 Fortitude save or be blinded for 1d4 rounds. If this is expected, a DC 14 Reflex save can also negate the blindness.
Cost: 1,000 gp- in combat, effectively has one use of the 5-charge mode.

42. *Horn of Blasting Noise:* The command word was forgotten in the crafting of this horn of blasting- or more accurately, the command word is a shout. As a result, while it cannot be activated as normal, it continually amplifies speech through the horn to the level of a shout, allowing someone to be heard with a Perception DC of -20. However, If someone shouts through it, it has the normal effect of the magic item, in addition to reducing the Perception DC to hear the shout to -60. Furthermore, while worn, the user takes a -10 penalty to Stealth checks in which volume is relevant, as even slight footsteps are amplified immensely.
Cost: Same as Horn of Blasting- stealth penalties are balanced by use in coordination.

43. *Ioun Stone: Dull Gray.* Despite having no powers, this stone can float just like any other.
Price: 500 gp.

44. *Wrestling Mask of the Skull:* This mask of the skull is missing its flight abilities. Instead, the user must headbutt their target. This is an unarmed strike like any other, except that if the attack roll beats the touch AC of the target, the masks power takes effect. The target must then make a DC 20 Fortitude save or take 130 damage. If the target succeeds on the save, they take 3d6 + 13 damage regardless. The power of the mask functions only once per day, after having worn the mask for an hour.
Price: 20000 gp. 
Should be 32760 (level 7 spell * CL 13 * 1800 gp, except that thats more than the cost of the mask of the skull. I eyeballed it.

45. *Stoning Salve:* This Stone Salve functioned a little too well. If an ounce of it is applied to the skin of a petrified creature, it returns the creature to flesh as stone to flesh. If an ounce of it is applied to the flesh of a nonpetrified creature, it petrifies the creature, as flesh to stone (DC 19). 
3000 gp- most of the value used to be in stoneskin, now its a bizarre and specialized capture method.

46. *Ring of Storing a Spell:* This defective ring of spell storing imprints on the first spell cast into it. Thereafter, that spell is the only one which can be stored in it.
Price: 30% off.

47. *Elixir of Pyrotechnic Breath:* This tainted Elixer of Fire Breath instantly transforms the fire breath into one of the effects of pyrotechnics (50% chance of either mode). It is expended after one use.
Price: 1,100 gp. Maybe less? Could reduce the Caster Level.

48. *Mixed Dust of (Dis)Appearance:* The processes for making Dust of Appearance and Dust of Disappearance are very similar- mistakes during the process can cause impurities. When a handful of dust is poured on a single creature or thrown into the air (affecting all creatures within 10 ft), it has a 50% chance to have either effect on each creature.
Price: 1800 gp. Inconsistency is pretty bad here. 

49, *Apparatus of the Crab:* Someone removed the default labels. No, wait, thats manufacturer standard. 
Price: Normal.

50. *Chime of Interrupting:* This chime of interruption is mistuned, leading to it drowning out and disrupting speech with loud, irritating chimes. While it has its normal effect, it also prohibits speech while it is active. A DC 15 Concentration check allows someone to get out words without continually being cut off. 
Price: 15500 gp. 

51. *Circlet of Destruction, Minor:* This circlet of blasting is partially damaged due to the horses involved in its creation. Each time it is activated, it damages itself, taking 2d8 damage, reduced by hardness. It has hardness 8 and 8 hit points. 
Price: 1300 gp
(price calculations: It has a ~50% chance of damaging itself. I worked it out- its an average of ~2 (120/64) points of damage per use, giving 4 uses. This indicates a price factor of 4 casts instead of 1/5 * 100 (1 out of 5 casts per day * 100 for at-will. Yes, repairing abilities help, but in the end, youre spending a 2nd level spell slot to get a different one, so it seems fair- compare with that one feat that lets you use spell slots to power wands.)

52. *Drums of Panicking:* These poorly-designed drums of panic do not include the normal 30-foot safe zone around the drums. 
Cost: 30% off.

53. *Goggles of Focused Vision:* These Goggles of Minute Vision are highly near-sighted. As a result, you take a -5 penalty to visual Perception checks while wearing them against targets more than 10 ft away. 
Cost: 20% off

54. *Medallion of Thinking:* This medallion of thought is engrossing in its depth. While concentrating on its effect, you cannot do anything else.
Cost: 10% discount off Medallion of Thought.

----------


## Bohandas

55.) *Unladder*- This portable stepladder, in addition to working as a normal stepladder, also allows it's user to climb _down_ into the solid ground beneath them (up to the same distance they could go up by climbing up it)

Transmutation; Cl 11; ~5000 gp (around the same as portable foxhole from magic item compendium); Craft Wondrous Item, _Meld Into Stone_ or _Xorn Movement_

----------


## brian 333

> 55.) *Unladder*- This portable stepladder, in addition to working as a normal stepladder, also allows it's user to climb _down_ into the solid ground beneath them (up to the same distance they could go up by climbing up it)
> 
> Transmutation; Cl 11; ~5000 gp (around the same as portable foxhole from magic item compendium); Craft Wondrous Item, _Meld Into Stone_ or _Xorn Movement_


This one is good!


*56: Icarus' Wings*

A feathered cloak, upon command, morphs into a pair of wings which enable the wearer to Fly as the spell up to a maximum of one hour per day. The wearer may divide that flight time into up to sixty flights of one minute per flight, or in any way convenient for the wearer.

Encumbered characters may not activate the item, but a character may carry any load within the limits of the character's Strength, including another character.

At the end of the hour the wings revert to a cloak. If the character is high or moving very fast, falling damage applies.

----------


## jqavins

*57. Sheath Tattoo*

The character using this item appears to have a tattoo on the upper arm of a punch dahger in a sheath. (Note: these items are usuall used in pairs, but that is not mandatory.) The tattoo rises to become three dimensional when the wearer pantomimes drawing the knife, so the effect is of drawing a blade that was only a tattoo a moment before. The sheath remains three dimensional until the blade is re-sheathed, at which point the sheath and blade sink back into the tattoo form.

The sheath functions compatibly with magical blades, niether interfering with the other. The sheath may also have other magical abilities that can be applied to sheathes in general, for the corresponding price of course.

----------


## brian 333

> *57. Sheath Tattoo*
> 
> The character using this item appears to have a tattoo on the upper arm of a punch dahger in a sheath. (Note: these items are usuall used in pairs, but that is not mandatory.) The tattoo rises to become three dimensional when the wearer pantomimes drawing the knife, so the effect is of drawing a blade that was only a tattoo a moment before. The sheath remains three dimensional until the blade is re-sheathed, at which point the sheath and blade sink back into the tattoo form.
> 
> The sheath functions compatibly with magical blades, niether interfering with the other. The sheath may also have other magical abilities that can be applied to sheathes in general, for the corresponding price of course.


Awesome idea. I imagine every assassin worth his salt has one of these. Or two.

----------


## jqavins

> Awesome idea. I imagine every assassin worth his salt has one of these. Or two.


I devised it for a character named Alexa the Blade. She is a Dex fighter with a custom prestige class which enhances the effectiveness of a Dex fighter build. Her main thing is rapier or rapier and dagger TWF, but also has a pair of punch daggers for hand-to-hand situations, and always has about a score of blades on her, from an eating knife to throwing daggers to a greatsword. But she hasn't got these tattoo sheathes yet.

----------


## brian 333

> I devised it for a character named Alexa the Blade. She is a Dex fighter with a custom prestige class which enhances the effectiveness of a Dex fighter build. Her main thing is rapier or rapier and dagger TWF, but also has a pair of punch daggers for hand-to-hand situations, and always has about a score of blades on her, from an eating knife to throwing daggers to a greatsword. But she hasn't got these tattoo sheathes yet.


Draw them on the inside of the forearms with the hilts at the wrists so she can draw both weapons simultaneously.

* 58: Concealed Weapon Sheath*

This sheath and its harness is invisible, as will be anything placed in it. Further, when being physically searched for hidden weapons, the sheath gains a 90% concealment bonus which is checked before any additional means of avoiding detection is calculated. Under normal conditions, the wearer will be able to feel the weight of the sheath and its contents but no one else will be aware of it.

When not being worn by a living being, the sheath, its contents, and its belts appear to be made of glass.

* 59: Sheath Of Storing* idea stolen from jqavin's quiver posted above.

This ornate magical sheath appears to be empty, and indeed any blade may be placed in it, but the instant it is let go the blade and its hilts vanish. It can only be recovered if the character knows its command phrase. Speaking the command phrase causes the sword desired by the wearer to appear in the sheath.

Only swords which have been placed in the sheath may be so recovered. Up to 25 blade weapons of any kind, (dagger, shortsword, broadsword, longsword, bastard sword, greatsword, and all their derivatives and specialized types,) may be stored in the sheath, which weighs one pound whether empty or full. If a twenty-sixth blade is placed in the sheath, the blade which has been inside the sheath the longest falls to the ground beside the wearer.

When discovered the sheath may have any number and type of blades already inside, but the wearer has no way of knowing how full or empty the scabbard is. As each sword is unique and must be imagined by the wearer before it can be drawn, the only certain way to be sure the wearer knows dvery blade stored in it would be to pack it with twenty-five known blades and see what, if anything, pops out. The character will otherwise have no clue what, if anything, is inside the sheath.

The DM should keep a list, obviously, along with the sequence in which they are stored. A clever DM could also use this item to award a new weapon at a later time, assuming the character never emptied the scabbard to examine its contents.

----------


## jqavins

> Draw them on the inside of the forearms with the hilts at the wrists so she can draw both weapons simultaneously.


Nice, but that would be covered by her Bracers of Armor. Her present, regular sheathes are on her upper arms facing out, thus, she can draw them simultaneously by crossing her arms. It's a little bit awkward, but not a problem after some practice.




> * 59: Sheath Of Storing* idea stolen from jqavin's quiver posted above.
> 
> This ornate magical sheath appears to be empty, and indeed any blade may be placed in it, but the instant it is let go the blade and its hilts vanish. It can only be recovered if the character knows its command phrase. Speaking the command phrase causes the sword desired by the wearer to appear in the sheath.
> 
> Only swords which have been placed in the sheath may be so recovered. Up to 25 blade weapons of any kind...


Point of clarification: It should work for any blade, whether it's intended as a weapon or not, yes? An eating knife, utility knife, surgical scalpel, etc.?

----------


## Oerlaf

D&D 5e

60. *Healer's Sash*
_Wondrous item, uncommon_
This magic sash resists staining by blood or gore  - a testament to its latent restorative power. 
As a bonus action, you can choose two willing creatures within 30 feet of you that you can see. One of the creatures loses 1 Hit Die, and then the other creature regains hit points as if it had spent a Hit Die of its own. You must then finish a long rest before you can use the sash again.

----------


## brian 333

> Point of clarification: It should work for any blade, whether it's intended as a weapon or not, yes? An eating knife, utility knife, surgical scalpel, etc.?


This was my intent. I was trying to exclude axes and polearms which have blades but are not considered bladed weapons under D&D rules. Kukris, khopeks, and table knives qualify, military forks, bec-de-corbins, and lightsabers do not.

* 61: Dancing Sword (cursed)* 

This magic weapon bears a +4 Enhancement and grants the wielder the benefits of the Evasion Feat. It will also test positive as a Dancing Sword, a weapon which, when activated, fights as if wielded by the activating character, but it needs no assistance once activated, and it will continue to fight untended until disarmed, destroyed, or until the last foe surrenders or is slain.

Once this happens the cursed sword returns to the activating character upon whom it inflicts Otto's Irresistable Dance. The sword and character perform barbarian fertility dances, minuets, waltzes, lindys, hops, hustles, line dances, and twerks until a successful casting of Remove Curse.

If Remove Curse and Dispell Magic are cast simultaneously and both succeed the curse will be removed and the sword will revert to the properties of a Dancing Sword without the ability to inflict Otto's Irresistable Dance on its weilder.

----------


## jqavins

> *61: Dancing Sword (cursed)*


You're a bad, bad man.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## aimlessPolymath

In a similar vein:

62: *Battledancing Sword:*  A flawed _Dancing_ in which the flight enchantment malfunctions creates a sword incapable of fighting... on its own. It can be loosed as a standard action as normal, but must be wielded in order to attack, taking up the user's hand as normal; if disarmed, it ceases to dance. Furthermore, its incoherent enchantment penalizes the user while in use; their speed is halved as the sword struggles against them, they take a -2 penalty AC and to attack rolls with other weapons as its movements tangle their own, and they cannot use spells with somatic components while it dances. 
Cost to create: +4 (as normal Dancing)
Cost to purchase: +3

----------


## jqavins

> 62: *Battledancing Sword:*  A flawed _Dancing_ in which the flight enchantment malfunctions...


Mongor not understand. Brian's sword is useful but with a vexing side effect. This seems like it's nothing but cursed, and without the "can't let go" or "always jumps to hand" aspect of most cursed weapons. Why would someone not just throw this away? Or melt it down? (Or extract and reuse the magic energy, if that's a thing in a given setting.)

----------


## aimlessPolymath

Because like a dancing sword, it gives you free attacks without needing to take your own actions (If I read the Dancing property correctly). It's like TWF, except one of your weapons is making its own, uncoordinated, decisions.

----------


## jqavins

> Because like a dancing sword, it gives you free attacks without needing to take your own actions (If I read the Dancing property correctly). It's like TWF, except one of your weapons is making its own, uncoordinated, decisions.


So extra attacks in return for -2 on AC and the regular attack rolls. Makes sense, but for me, I still think I'd dump it.

----------


## brian 333

*63: Leaf Blades*

These magical throwing daggers are created by druids and are on occasion gifts to friends, collegues, and allies. Depending upon the creator, these items may range from +0 to +5 Enhancement Bonus, with rounder types of leaves being treated as shuriken.

These are one-use items which, after being used in one attack, revert back to the actual leaves from which they were made. Some leaves offer additional bonuses:
Pine Needles: -1 to hit vs. Quilted Armor, +1 to hit vs Chain Shirt and Chainmail, +1 Piercing Damage
Oak Leaves: +1 Damage vs Fey
Poison Ivy,Oak, or Sumac: After the first rest period following injury by one of these blades, the victim may get a rash which inflicts 1d4 Dex penalty for one week.
Wolfsbane: +1d6 Damage vs Lycanthropes. Lycanthropes slain with such a weapon, if subsequently raised, lose the lycanthrope template.

A similar process creates arrows and crossbow bolts.

----------


## jqavins

> *63: Leaf Blades...*


I must be as evil as you are, for as soon as I read "Some leaves offer additional bonuses" I thought poison ivy. And what happens when the irritant on such leaves (urushiol) is introduced below the surface, possibly even entering the blood stream?

----------


## Bohandas

64.) *Un-brella*- This magical parasol converts sunlight into water, which drips down from its inner surface. In 12 hours it creates about six gallons

Faint transmutation; cl1; 500gp; Craft Wondrous Item, _Create Water_ or _Obscurig Mist_

----------


## brian 333

> 64.) *Un-brella*- This magical parasol converts sunlight into water, which drips down from its inner surface. In 12 hours it creates about six gallons
> 
> Faint transmutation; cl1; 500gp; Craft Wondrous Item, _Create Water_ or _Obscurig Mist_


Sorry, but now I have mental images of troglodytes finding these items handy for surface visits.

Just thought I'd share.

----------


## JoshuaZ

I guess this is the followup to This Thread?

I've sort of eyeballed the cost of some of these items, and none of them directly correspond to anything from a standard pricing guide. If anyone has any input/disagreement on my pricing numbers, I'll be happy to hear it. 

65) *Teapot of Arcane Power
*
This teapot appears to be small white porcelain teapot. The only sign of its magical nature is a series of small runes in deep blue around the handle. A Teapot of Arcane Power allows once daily tea brewed within to give certain bonuses to an arcane caster who drinks from it, chosen when the tea is brewed. (If the tea brewed inside is magical on its own then the teapot does not function but the other magical functions do apply). The tea can provide one of three benefits:

1. An arcane spellcaster who drinks the tea gets an extra level 1 spell slot the next time they prepare spells or regain spell slots.  The spell slot given by this is not multiplied by combination with any other magical item which increases spell slots, such as a Ring of Wizardry.

2. An arcane spellcaster who drinks the tea may one time in the next 24 hours increase the caster level of a spell by 1.

3. An arcane spellcaster who drinks the tea may one time in the next 24 hours increase the save DC of a spell by 1.

To benefit from the tea one must calmly sip the tea for 1 minute. 

A Teapot of Arcane Power can provide enough tea for five spellcasters. However, no spellcaster can benefit from a Teapot of Arcane Power more than once in 24 hours even if they have access to more than one Teapot. 

Moderate Transmutation; CL 13, Either wish or limited wish,  able to cast at least one first level spell from every school of magic. Price: 5000 gp.

66)  *Obsidian Spike* An Obsidian Spike is a small dark spike about 3 inches long. It has no outward signs of being magical other than occasionally feeling unnaturally warm. In order to make use of an an Obsidian Spike must be driven into the body. While most often they are driven into the chest, they can be placed anywhere, and the spike does not take up a body slot. Driving the spike in  does 1d6 damage, which cannot be healed while the spike is present. Removing the spike also does an additional 1 point of damage. Once daily when the  spike is active a user may activate the spike to give a melee weapon or natural attack the flaming property for one minute. A spellcaster who has the spike may instead activate it to increase the caster level of a spell with the [fire] descriptor by 2 for purposes of penetrating spell resistance and damage dealt. 

Moderate evocation; CL 10th; Craft Wondrous Item, able to cast a damaging spell with the [fire] descriptor of at least 3rd level; Price 750 gp.

67) *Crystal of Ownership*

This small blue translucent crystal when placed over an object whispers the name of the object's previous owner into the mind of the person holding the crystal. The name given will be a name that the person commonly uses. If they have multiple common aliases, then it will return whichever alias they would most likely have answered to while last holding the object. Any effect that would protect against divination or clairisentience effects prevents the crystal from functioning. 

Moderate Clairisentience; ML 8 Craft Universal Item,  Object Reading; Price  800 gp.

68) *Pot of Superb Cooking* This pot carefully controls the temperature of stews and soups cooked within it, giving a +4 circumstance bonus to any checks made to cook food in it, such as Profession(Chef) or Profession(Cook).  This bonus does not stack with the +2 circumstance bonus from masterwork artisan tools. The pot's own magic also interferes with brewing of any magical soups, potions or the like. 

Weak transmutation; ML 3 Craft Wondrous Item, prestidigitation; Price 200 gp.

69) *Symbol of Divine Might* A Symbol of Divine Might resembles an ornate version of the holy symbol for a god or cause to which it is made for. The symbol functions just as a holy symbol but when a  divine spellcaster uses it as a divine focus to cast a spell whose only targets are open adherents to their deity or cause, the spell's caster level is increased by 1. 

Strong all schools, ML 17, Craft Wondrous Item, miracle, Price 20,000 gp.

70) *Resonating Eye*  This small crystal rests on the forehead. A Resonating Eye functions like a regular Third Eye but only benefits a psionic being able to manifest powers or able to use psilike powers. When such a being uses a targeted power or psi-like ability that has a single target and that target is itself a psionic being, you become aware of that the being is psionic and you may  the Eye creates a resonating effect allowing the power to more easily penetrate any power resistance. This gives a +2 bonus to a manifester check to penetrate power resistance. However, the resonance effect interferes with the manifester's own ability to manifest powers. For the next 1 minute after using this ability, they take a -1 penalty to manifester level. Multiple uses of the item do not create a further penalty but rather restart the 1 minute duration. This penalty to manifester level remains even if the Resonating Eye is removed. A Resonating Eye's bonus does not stack with that from a Third Eye of Penetration, even if one has some ability to wear multiple Third Eyes (such as having multiple heads). 

Strong clairsentience; ML 15th; Craft Universal Item, detect psionics and either bend reality or alter reality; Price 4,000 gp.

71) *Candle of Sharp Relief*

A Candle of Sharp Relief appears to be an ordinary candle, long enough to last one hour. However, the candle's light makes changes in shadows and movements more easily noticed, giving a +4 competence bonus to Spot checks to see movement for anyone within 30 feet.  (Note if playing Pathfinder this is a +4 competence bonus to visual Perception checks).

Weak evocation; ML 1; Craft Universal Item; Price 250 gp.

----------


## Bohandas

72.) *Magic Stamp Tool*

This magical rubber stamp applies a permanent tattoo in a predetermined design. (An unwilling recipient can resist with a dc 10 fortitude save and an unwanted mark disappears in about a month regardless of the success or failure of this save.)

CL 1; Craft Wondrous Item, _Arcane Mark_; 1001 gp


http://fairytail.wikia.com/wiki/Magic_Stamp_Tool

----------


## JoshuaZ

73) *Shard of Fools*

A Shard of Fools is a small jagged metal black spike covered in runes and arcane symbols. Once daily, when a prepared arcane spellcaster has exhausted all their spells that are of first level or higher, they may activate the shard as a standard action with a small effort of mental will. When they do so, one random first level spell they have prepared  in the last 24 hours is returned to them. This spell is selected randomly from each spell prepared without regards to how many copies of that spell were prepared. For example, if a wizard had prepared two copies of magic missile, one copy of animate rope, and one copy of cause fear, there would be a one third chance of getting a magic missile, a one third chance of getting animate rope, and a one third chance of getting cause fear. A Shard of Fools can only be activated once daily, and no one can benefit from more than one Shard of Fools in any 24 hour period.   

Weak transmutation; CL 3rd; Craft Wondrous Item, creator must be able to cast prepared arcane spells ; Price 500 gp

----------


## brian 333

*74: Ring Of Truth*

This ring is a simple band of electrum which, when worn, allows the wearer to distinguish intentional falsehoods, (as opposed to repeating misinformation.) There is no telltale which allows anyone but the wearer to know the ring's power has been activated.

*74a: Ring Of Truth (Cursed)*

This brass ring compels the wearer to believe every lie told in his presence. Outlandish and rediculous lies, or even lies the wearer otherwise knows to be false are believed. The wearer, however, cannot lie, but compulsively blurts out the truth even if he knows it will cost him his head. The wearer of such a ring is entitled to a Will save, DC 20, to be unaffected by the ring if it is forced on him. Those who fail the save or who voluntarily put on the ring are unable to take it off without the aid of a Remove Curse spell.

*75: Web Of Lies*

This finely crocheted veil, when worn, allows the wearer to lie like a rug. Any words spoken through the veil are believable, negating any and all magic which can discern untruth.Common sense is not negated, and in any case in which the listener knows the truth a Will vs. Will check, at -5, is allowed.

There are three types:
Single Use = up to 25 words in a single falsehood
Use until caught lying = The veil retains its power until a successful Will check is made against it.
Permanent = Unlimited minutes, unlimited lies.

----------


## JoshuaZ

76) *Training Orb*

This small glass orb glows faintly when a command word is spoken and stops glowing when the same command word is spoken. The orb does not glow brightly enough to provide substantial illumination, and in bright light, the glow can be barely noticed. These orbs serve no intrinsic purpose but they are frequently made as a prototype by mages learning to create magic items. A small number of the orbs have fallen into the hands of various criminals who have used them as part of con-jobs where they need to pretend someone has magical skill.

Faint Evocation; CL 1; Craft Wondrous Item and light, price 100 gp.

77) *Ring of Ultimate Spell Storing* 

This ring functions like a major ring of spell storing but with two differences. First, spells cast by it have caster level equal to the maximum for the bearer's own caster level or the minimum caster level for the spell (essentially like a staff). Second, when you cast a spell from the ring, once daily when one casts a spell from the ring, the bearer may sacrifice a spell slot or prepared spell of level at least the level of the stored spell to have the stored spell not be expended. 

Strong evocation; CL 17th; Forge Ring, imbue with spell ability and either wish or miracle; Price 300,000 gp.

78) *Grand Ring of Counterspells*

This ring functions like a ring of counterspells with two differences. First, the ring may have more than one spell stored in the ring as long as the total number of spells does not exceed six. Second, whenever the ring counterspells a spell, the bearer is instantly aware that it has done so.

Strong evocation; CL 15th; Forge Ring, imbue with spell ability; Price 6,000 gp.

79) *Wand Grip* A wand grip is what appears to be a regular glove. Some are made out of leather, others out of silk, but they generally are made to conceal their magical nature to an observer.  Frequently someone will wear matching wand grips on both hands, or wear a wand grip on one hand a non-magical matching glove on the other. A wand grip provides three advantages. First, one can via an extremely fast mental command move a wand (but not any other type of magic item) that is somewhere on one's body into one's hand. This is a free action that does not provoke an attack of opportunity. Second, one may while one has a wand held in a wand grip issue the spell trigger mentally, allowing one to cast silently.  Third, one may use a wand one is holding to directly channel magical energy in an attack. This essentially functions as a ranged touch attack that consumes one charge from the wand and does 1d6 damage per a spell level in the wand. This is pure arcane energy so it is not subject to damage resistance or spell resistance.  

Moderate transmutation; CL 7; Craft Wand, Silent Spell, mage hand; price 12,000 gp

----------


## jqavins

A couple of suggestions for slight modifications added in blue.


> *74a: Ring Of Truth (Cursed)*
> 
> This brass ring compels the wearer to believe every lie told in his presence. Outlandish and rediculous lies, or even lies the wearer otherwise knows to be false are believed. The wearer, however, cannot lie, but compulsively blurts out the truth even if he knows it will cost him his head. In such a dire case, however (i.e. when loss of life of life or limb or other catastrophic consequences may follow) the wearer is entitled to a Will save, DC 20 to withhold the truth; the wearer, even if the save is successful, is unable to lie and the effort to keep quiet is obvious to all who can see or hear him. The wearer of such a ring is entitled to a Will save, DC 20, to be unaffected by the ring if it is forced on him. Those who fail the save or who voluntarily put on the ring are unable to take it off without the aid of a Remove Curse spell.
> 
> *75: Web Of Lies*
> 
> This finely crocheted veil, when worn, allows the wearer to lie like a rug. Any words spoken through the veil are believable, negating any and all magic which can discern untruth. Common sense is not negated, and in any case in which the listener knows the truth a Will vs. Will check, at -5, is allowed, with veil's wearer substituting his/her CHA modifier for WIS.


*76: Lasso of Truth.*

Wonder Woman's golden lasso; 'nuff said. May be applied by stealth or guile, otherwise requires a ranged touch attack and is considered an exotic weapon.

----------


## brian 333

*77: Intelligent Rope*

Each Intelligent Rope is an individual. As such, each has its own character and characteristics. In general, they prefer to be used, and stowing them in a backpack for extended lengths of time will cause them to be unhappy. They follow the rules for NPC Loyalty and Morale.

They are immune to bludgeoning, take only 1 point, (plus full magical damage if applicable,) from piercing attacks, and full damage from slashing, fire, and acid.

Each has ability scores for use in combat and social situations. The rope cannot speak, read, or write, but can see in complete darkness or bright light and can hear normally, with the exception that they have no flanks or rear. Many choose to pantomime in order to express themselves, but this is not universal.

Alignment is determined as follows:
2d5  Alignment
2  Chaotic Good
3  Chaotic Neutral
4  Neutral Good
5  Lawful Good
6  Lawful  Neutral
7  Lawful Evil
8  Neutral Evil
9  True Neutral
10  Chaotic Evil

Note that this creates a tendency to Lawfulness in such items.

The diameter of the rope determines its maximum strength.
1/4 inch (.5cm) = Str 10
1/2 inch (1cm) = Str 15 [normal adventurer's rope]
3/4 inch (1.5cm) = Str 20
1 inch (2cm) = Str 25

The rope is animated and motile, and can move in a variety of ways, including by grasping and dragging, by serpentine motion, and by stretching and contracting as earthworms do. In any mode its maximum speed is 10.

Rope Use is an innate skill for this item, and as it levels, (Expert Class NPC) it gains two bonus skill points in the skill independently of all other skill points it may earn. Class Skills include Climb and Swim.

Trimming the length of the rope does not result in two Intelligent Ropes. Only the longer piece survives with a proportional amount of its HP permantly lost. Mending acts as a Cure Light Wounds spell. The rope will never allow itself to be purposely cut. Typically such ropes begin as 100 feet in length, but fraying will cause them to age, losing flexibility over time and loss of length averaging about an inch per year.

----------


## jqavins

> *77: Intelligent Rope*
> ....


 This seems interestingly specific. Is it inspired by something in particular?

(Also, the tendency to Lawful alignment is quite strong: 52%. And Neutral outweighs chaotic by 2:1 for the rest. That's one of the things that, to me, suggests a particular inspiration. That and being intelligent in the first place.)

----------


## brian 333

> This seems interestingly specific. Is it inspired by something in particular?
> 
> (Also, the tendency to Lawful alignment is quite strong: 52%. And Neutral outweighs chaotic by 2:1 for the rest. That's one of the things that, to me, suggests a particular inspiration. That and being intelligent in the first place.)


It's a magic item a DM introduced when we were stuck in a maze on our way to the Demonweb Pits way back in 1981-2 or thereabouts. We went left. We went right. We went forward and back. None of the eight or so players there, myself included, looked up. There was an impossibly high roof above a beholder's lair which had a passage leading down.

The beholder's treasure included an Animated Rope, so Tom gave it a personality. It had explored the caverns while the beholder was elsewhere and knew about the passage down, but it had not found the way up. We used it to trap driders.

I hadn't thought about Rope-A-Dope in many years until I saw your Lasso. I never saw the DM's notes on the original, so I made up my own. If DM Tom reads this, and still recalls a dungeon he ran forty years ago, I'd love to see how my version compares.

Rope-A-Dope was decidedly Lawful, but if it was Good or Evil never was resolved. We didn't have a paladin. Tom said something about ropes being Lawful by nature because who could trust a rope that might untie itself to go chasing lightning bugs on a whim?

Note: Rope-a-dope is a reference to Muhammed Ali, who was still popular at the time. He couldn't be hurt by bludgeoning attacks either, or so we thought at the time.

----------


## JoshuaZ

78) *Abjurer's Amulet*

This amulet is a small iron circle with five gemstones embedded in it. The amulet can be worn by anyone but will only function for an arcane spellcaster capable of casting Dispel Magic. Making use of the amulet requires wearing the amulet for 24 hours. After one has done so, whenever one counterspells a spell of at least first level, an additional gem in the amulet lights up, storing a small amount of arcane energy. Whenever you cast a spell you may expend one gem as a free action to increase the caster level of the spell by 1 for purposes of penetrating spell resistance or for 1 for purposes of duration. Also, whenever you cast Dispel Magic, Greater Dispel Magic, or any similar spell, you add the number of lit gemstones to your dispel check (or if in Pathfinder to your caster level check). 

Removing the amulet for any amount of time immediately causes all the gems to cease glowing, and the amulet will not function again for 24 hours.

Strong abjuration; CL 15; Craft Wondrous Item, dispel magic or greater dispel magic, creator must be a wizard specializing in abjuration or must have Spell Focus(abjuration), price 25,000 gp.

79) *Necromancer's Top Hat* This appears to be a regular, jaunty looking Top Hat. Once daily, one can issue a command word to duplicate animate dead at caster level 7th. The top hat can create zombies or skeletons but no other more complicated form of undead. The animated dead only last for 24 hours but undead animated this way do not count against the wearer's total. The undead created by the top hat obey whoever is wearing the hat. If the wearer of the top hat has feats, class features, or other abilities which they may apply to make undead they animate stronger than normal, such as the corpsecrafter feats from Libris Mortis, they may apply them to undead created by the hat.

Moderate necromancy; CL 7; Craft wondrous item, animate undead, price 2000 gp.

----------


## jqavins

At about the same time, I had a DM who like to give "Knights and Knaves" style puzzles. So, thinking about the various truth and lie items, and your mention of the early 80s, I thought: what if you put the Lasso or a Cursed Ring of Truth on a knave? Perhaps it would be fatal?

----------


## JoshuaZ

> At about the same time, I had a DM who like to give "Knights and Knaves" style puzzles. So, thinking about the various truth and lie items, and your mention of the early 80s, I thought: what if you put the Lasso or a Cursed Ring of Truth on a knave? Perhaps it would be fatal?


Anyone thinking about this get teleporteds into this maze.

----------


## brian 333

*80: Figurines: Tin Soldiers*

These usually painted toys are made of lead or pewter despite their name. They are magical, and when invoked become full sized soldiers which follow orders to the letter. They are animated objects, not living beings.

Spearmen = 1st level human fighters w/leather armor and spear

Slingers = 2nd level halfling fighters w/padded armor and buckler shield

Berserkers = 3rd level orc barbarians w/hide armor and dual handaxes (Rage automatically when invoked.)

Archers = 4th level elf fighters w/chain shirt and composite longbow

Light Infantry = 5th level hobgoblin fighters w/chainmail, medium shield, and +1 mace

Heavy Infantry = 6th level dwarf fighters w/ splint mail, large shield, and  +1 battleaxe

Knight = 8th level human fighter w/ plate mail, tower shield, and +1 broadsword

Mounted Knight = 10th level human fighter w/full plate, medium shield, and +2 lance

The figurines remain animated for the duration of one combat or until slain or disarmed. They are single use items. Archers and slingers have unlimited ammunition, but cannot share it with others. Attempting to remove any item carried by an animated figurine dispels it.

----------


## jqavins

> *Figurines: Tin Soldiers*
> 
> These usually painted toys are made of lead or pewter despite their name...


Well, not the lead, but pewter is mostly tin, usually over 90%.

Couldn't they, as an alternative, be made of green plastic? Please?

----------


## brian 333

> Well, not the lead, but pewter is mostly tin, usually over 90%.
> 
> Couldn't they, as an alternative, be made of green plastic? Please?


Those are a d20 Modern item. Prone Bazooka dude is awesome. They also come in Tan, (Evil,) Grey, (Neutral,) and Blue, (More Evil.) Don't trust the Grays.

----------


## brian 333

*81: The Wandering Boat (relic)*

A fisherman's boat with a built up prow and stern has a single mast, is about six meters (20 feet) long, and about 2 meters, (6 feet,) at the beam sharply tapered fore and aft with a clinker type lapped plank construction. The deck is built directly on the ribs of the hull, and at the mast a thick thwart buttresses the foot of the mast 

Forward of the mast is a rowing bench with a pair of oarlocks and a pair of long oars lashed into brackets on eithed side. Almost at ths extrsme stern a steering bench is built in with a steering oar lashed to an oarlock. The mast itself is usually rigged with a single sail and yardarm.

There is a water barrel of about ten gallons capacity, usually full of slightly tarry tasting water, lashed to the deck near the steering bench and a chest built just aft of the mast which contains a braizer and a sack of charcoal. Other provisions and fishing gear may be aboard, depending on the last occupant.

This is Lookfar from A Wizard Of Earthsea. A painted pair of eyes on either side of the prow gaze constantly into the distance. The boat sails itself to where it is needed, and sails away when its task is done.

----------


## Bohandas

Four ideas I had but which I'm not numbering them yet because I haven't statted them yet

decanter of endless molasses
seven yard boots
universal oxidizer
towel of endless absorbency

----------


## brian 333

*86: Portable Portal*

What appears to be a rug or tapestry cleverly depicting a door is one half of a portable portal. These items are always crafted in pairs. Attempting to redirect the destination destroys both halves of the portable portal.

Distance, or even being on another plane, does not interfere with the function. When both of the cloths are hung vertically the door can be opened, allowing creatures on either side to see through and pass through to the other side. Sight, hearing, even smell can be detected, but only creatures may pass between the two halves of the portal. A portal half at the bottom of the sea would not allow water to flow. Similarly, a portal protected from fire placed in a volcano won't allow heat or lava to pass, though a Magman could.

While hung up any number of creatures may easily pass between them, but both must be hung vertically to function. These items are easily destroyed by any number of methods.

They range in size from large enough to allow a Titan to pass to as small as a fairy, but the typical size is 5' wide by 10' tall.

----------


## Evoker

I hope someone didn't already think of this:

Decanter of Endless Booze: If the stopper is removed from this ordinary-looking flask and a command word spoken, an amount of Wine or Beer pours out. This amount is roughly equal to the amount required to fill a beer stein per round.

The beverages created by the decanter have the following effects when consumed:

1-3 steins: Con +1, Wis and Int -1
4-6 steins: Con +2, Strength +2, Wis, Int, Dex -3
6-9 steins: Con +4, Strength +4, Wis, Int, Dex -4
10+ steins: Unconsciousness.

These effects wear off after a number of hours equal to the number of steins consumed, minus the drinker's Constitution modifier without the improvements conferred by the drink.
All of these effects can be resisted with a Fortitude save of 12+steins consumed. These effects are not cumulative. Dwarves get a +5 on this save.
Moderate transmutation; CL 11th; Craft Wondrous Item, control water, Poison; Price 11,000 gp;Weight 2 lb.

----------


## jqavins

> Decanter of Endless Booze...


That's number 87.

*88) Gall Bladder of Dahlver-Nar (cursed artifact)*

(My brother came up with this when a character played by our friend had already acquired two or three of the teeth and was concertedly seeking more.)

This item looks like one of the Teeth of Dahlver-Nar, but is actually his shriveled, diseased gall bladder. If it is installed in a tooth socket, it causes the victim to be nauseated by all forms of food. Although the victim is sustained by the gall bladder, he feels painfully hungry unless he fills his stomach by eating sand. The sand passes, causing minor damage and considerable pain when it exits.

Since the gall bladder is an artifact, it can not be dislodged by Remove Curse, or other means ordinarily used to dispose of cursed items.

----------


## Lysdexic1

89: The Giver 
Wondrous item, very rare, dnd 5e
Simple/finesse weapon (any) must be the same weapon as The Taker.
This weapon, when used in conjunction with The Taker allows for the attacker to multiattack, one attack with each weapon.
Additionally The Giver receives advantage on attack rolls made with it while attacking in conjunction with The Taker. On a successful crit, The Giver heals you for the damage dealt to the target.

90: The Taker
Wondrous item, very rare, dnd 5e
Simple/finesse weapon (any) must be the same weapon as The Giver
This weapon, when used in conjunction with The Giver, allows the character to multiattack, one attack with each weapon.
Additionally The Taker receives disadvantage  on all attack rolls made with it while attacking in conjunction with The Giver. On a critical miss, roll damage as normal, and The Giver damages you for that amount and heals the enemy for the same amount.

----------


## Lysdexic1

91: Sword of Glory
Wondrous Item, Very Rare, Requires Attunement.  D&D 5E

This sword has a very intricately crafted handle of solid gold, and in the middle of a cheering crowd the blade glows a dull, radiant gold light. While attuned to this blade, you have +1 to all charisma saves. Additionally, while a crowd is cheering you on, you have +2 to Attack rolls with this weapon.

----------


## brian 333

*92: Dagger Of Depravity*

This intelligent item contains the essence of a devil, and as such it is always seeking to pervert any good impulses to create evil outcomes. However, as a LE entity it has a strict code of behavior which prevents its simply taking over the character; instead it cajoles, persuades, and argues to get its way. It can choose to turn off any of its powers and abilities, turning them on as a reward for bad behavior.

The weapon has no use for a LE wielder, but will attempt to corrupt Neutral or Good characters and it will seek to slay Evil ones to gain possession of their souls. It will commonly bargain with its wielder, offering to improve its performance if the wielder performs evil deeds. For example, it might claim it can only produce +3 Enhancement effects if a helpless victim is slain. It might then require monthly repeats of the sacrifice to 'maintain its power.' It might argue that criminals or monsters don't count because they are already evil to persuade Good characters.

It is a minimum of +2 Enhancement, but can be able to offer up to +5 Enhancement if the dagger chooses.
It has telepathic communication with anyone who holds it.
It can inflict up to 5d4 bonus damage of Evil type, (or Negative Energy,) at the devil's option. It may offer only a portion of this total.
It can inflict Wounding damage.
It can inflict Agony, (Will save vs. DC 25 to endure, otherwise renders subject helpless for 1d3 rounds.)

If and when the character wielding the blade becomes LE, the dagger will seek an opportunity when the character is within 10 HP of death, then unleash 5d4 damage (Evil) upon its wielder. If this slays the wielder, the devil traps the character's soul for its own use, or for use in bartering with other devils. Such a victim cannot be raised so long as the devil remains upon the prime material plane.

----------


## Morphic tide

*93: Scaleburn Blade* (3.X/PF)
A weapon with this enhancement, which must deal Slashing or Piercing damage and made of a material vulnerable to corrosion, such as steel or cold iron, is forever heated to a dull red in sunlight and covered in scales of corroded material. Once per round, as a Swift action, or as part of a single Attack action, the wielder of a Scaleburn Blade may break off the scales of rust, patina or other corroded substance, dealing 1d6 Fire and 1d6+Strength Slashing damage to enemies in a 5 ft. cone, and making each attack after that in the same round deal an additional 1d6 Fire damage and increase it's crit range by 1. Doing this causes damage equal to the wielder's Strength score to the weapon, though the weapon regains HP equal to it's Enhancement bonus each round.

Moderate Conjuration; CL 10; Create Magic Arms and Armor, _Major Creation, Heat Metal_, Price: +2 bonus

----------


## Bohandas

Items from the shooter _Postal 2_ by Running With Scissors

91.) *The Postal Dude's Boomerang Machete* (D&D 3.5)- This is a +1 Throwing Returning Keen Amputating (see #25a above) Machete, except it can be thrown by a non-proficient wielder and the returning property continues to work even if the wielder has moved since throwing it, provided that there is not cover between the wielder and the returning weapon.

Strong Necromancy and Transmutation; Cl 16; Craft magic arms and Armor, _Keen Edge_, _Magic Stone_, _Telekinesis_, _Wither Limb_; Price 132000 gp

A normal machete deals 1d6 points points of slashing damage, has a threat range of 19-20, and is an exotic weapon.

92.) *Shovel of Flight** (D&D 3.5)- This shovel has the bizarre and incongruous property that a holder who jumps in the air and swings it about can fly as per the _Fly_ spell for as long as they keep swinging the shovel around. The shovel lacks the _Fly_ spell's usual failsafe

transmutation; CL 5; Craft Wondrous Item, _Fly_; 28500-31000 gp

*from enhanced/newgame+ mode

EDIT:
Actually the shovel may be up to 61000gp, as I neglected to factor in the price hike for being a continuous version of a spell with a duration of less than hours. That said, the awkwardness of its use probably cancels it out.

----------


## jqavins

*94) Decanter of Endless Beverage*

This item may look like any stopperable container from which drinks are likely to be poured, be it a bottle, a waterskin, or whatever else, even a pitcher so long as it has a close fitting lid. When the stopper is removed and a command word spoken, a stream of any non-magical liquid can be poured forth. Three different liquids can be poured, using three different command words. Ice cold water, boiling water, wine, coffee, strong liquor, or anything else. The liquid need not be potable, so it can be poison, lamp oil, etc.

No more than 25 g.p. worth of liquids can be produced per day, so good wine, brandy, and strong poisons are seriously limited, water is unlimited, and cheap items like poor wine might as well be.

The three liquids and their command words are chosen when the decanter is crafted, and the liquids may be changed later. (For this reason, the command words are often variants on "One", "Two", and "Three".) When the decanter is ready to be "loaded", simply say each command word and then pour in one pint or 10 g.p. worth (whichever is less) of the desired liquid. All the liquids must be thus loaded within one minute, and any command word not so loaded will produce no result until the decanter is reloaded at a later time. To prepare the decanter for reloading, leave it unused for one full week (or longer).

----------


## Evoker

The Stick of Power.

This magic item is a sturdy stick, capable of dealing 1d4 Bashing damage. Attack rolls with it suffer a -2 penalty. However, any creature vulnerable to Mind-affecting effects that sees it must make a DC 15 Will saving throw or become convinced that the stick is, in fact, a massively powerful magical sword. This save can be repeated every day. Any data that they receive that refutes this will be ignored or even reacted to in a hostile manner. If it is used in combat, the wielder believes that his foes are being affected as though they are being struck with a +5 Vorpal Longsword. If struck with the stick, creatures affected by the delusion that it is a massively powerful sword are entitled to a Will save of DC 8 to notice that the Stick is not an actual sword. If they fail, however, they still take damage as though struck with a normal stick. 

Caster level: 5th; Prerequisites: Craft Arms and Armor, Suggestion. Market Price: 100Gp.

----------


## Bohandas

96.) *Tasha's Hideous Applause Light*
This device consists of a lanetrn in a large box mounted on a wall. One side of the box is made of clear glass and on it is written the word "LAUGH" in large block letters. The rest of the box is opaque and etched with mystic runes. When the lantern is lit, illuminating the sign, anybody within 35 feet looking on the sign (treat as a gaze attack in a semicircle facing the same direction as the sign) is affected by _Tasha's Hideous Laughter_ (DC 12 resists, CL 4)

Enchantment; CL4; Craft Wondrous Item, _Tasha's Hideous Laughter_; Price ~16000 (between 8000 gp if we consider it a bulky piece of wondrous architecture {Stronghold Builder's Guidebook pg 70} or 32000 if we consider it an item with no space limitation, possibly up to 38000 if we consider that it can afgect multiple targets); Weight 35 lbs

EDIT:
Actually the price should be ~30000 gp, it's clearly a bulky piece of wondrous architecture but I forgot the price hike for continuousing a spell measured in rounds

----------


## JoshuaZ

97) *Ammit's Cartouche*

This amulet appears to be a small sandstone circle with hieroglyphs denoting Ammit the Devourer. Whenever the wearer casts a spell or uses any other effect with the [Death] descriptor, the save DC is increased by 1, they get a +2 bonus to penetrate spell resistance, and  the effect ignores any Death Ward effect whose caster level is at most 10. However, the amulet comes at terrible risk: If a wearer dies at any time while willingly wearing the amulet  (magical compulsion or intimidation into wearing it do not count), then Ammit consumes their soul, and it is impossible for them to be resurrected by any means short of divine intervention. So all-consuming is Ammit's hunger that this effect applies even to beings who have a special ability to return, such as a lich.

Strong Necromancy; CL 15, Craft Wondrous Item, able to cast a necromancy spell with the [death] descriptor of at least 7th level, Spell Focus(necromancy). Cost 50,000 gp

98) *Blackened Scrollcase*

This appears to be a charred scrollcase. The scrollcase is able to hold up to 3 scrolls. If the bearer has had a scroll in the scrollcase for at least 24 hours, then the bearer treats their own caster level as 4 higher for purposes of whether they can cast the scroll without a caster level check, and if they do need to make a caster level check, they get a +4 bonus to the check. 

Weak divination; CL 3, Craft Wondrous Item and Scribe Scroll, read magic, cost 500 gp.

----------


## jqavins

> 98) *Blackened Scrollcase*
> 
> This appears to be a charred scrollcase. The scrollcase is able to hold up to 3 scrolls. If the bearer has had a scroll in the scrollcase for at least 24, then the...


Is that 24 hours?

----------


## JoshuaZ

> Is that 24 hours?


Yes, fixed thank you.

----------


## brian 333

*99: Reliquary of the Saint*

Within the box, jar, of other style of container, (sometimes hollow ceramic statuettes are used,) an artifact or body part belonging to a venerated hero who inspired a cult of worshippers to follow a particular deity is magically sealed and sanctified.

The reliquary contains a portion of the saint's consciousness and provides any worshipper of the deity the benefits of a consecrated sanctuary. The worshipper must be in line of sight and within 5 feet x reliquary level to gain this bonus which at a minimum grants a +2 bonus to all combat rolls of the faithful and  a-2 penalty to all foes.

The reliquary's level depends upon the highest caster level of the deceased saint. For this purpose assume the dead saint is a cleric of the highest character class. The highest spell level available to such a cleric determines the level of the reliquary for the radius of the sanctuary effect.

Further, each reliquary stores a number of spells equal to those available to a cleric of the dead saint's level. These spells may be cast by any cleric of the faithful who is within range, but only the one with the highest exp can cast from it if more than one attempts to do so in the same round. These spells are assigned to the reliquary and are not useable for spontaneous casting or counterspelling.

Spells cast from the reliquary require fifteen minutes of prayer per spell level to recharge.

Defiling the reliquary prevents its function untill it is re-consecrated. A defiled reliquary can be used by an enemy of the saint as if 1/2 its level, rounding up.

----------


## Bohandas

100.) *Maslow's Golden Hammer* (Lesser Artifact) (D&D 3.5)

This +4 Metalline (magic Item Compendium pg 38) light hammer deals 1d4 points of bludgeoning, slashing, and piercing damage when used as a weapon. Additionally upon striking a creature it gains the Bane property against that creature type. If it later strikes a creature of a different type the bane property changes to match the type of the new target; but it cannot change more than once every five minutes (if it strikes a creature of a different type before the five minutes is up it retains the type of bane it currently has). Additionally, it is a great tool for any job  and adds a +2 circumstance bonus to any skill check in which it is employed as a tool (even if the skill wouldn't normally use tools). As often as desired the hammer can also apply any _Prestidigitation_ effect or _Mending_, _Cure Minor Wounds_, _Inflict Minor Wounds_, _Repair Minor Damage_ (Eberron), _Preserve Organ_ (BoVD), _Light_, or _Purify Food and Drink_ to any thing it strikes; as well as _Amauensis_ (Spell Compendium) by striking first the source and then the target. Finally, once per day the hammer can cast _Limited Wish_ on anything that it critically hits (as with the vorpal property roll for the crit even on creatures that would normally be immune)

----------


## jqavins

> *99: Reliquary of the Saint*
> The reliquary's level depends upon the highest caster level of the deceased saint. For this purpose assume the dead saint is a cleric of the highest character class.


How is this different from just the deceased highest class level? Example, please?

----------


## brian 333

> How is this different from just the deceased highest class level? Example, please?


I worded that poorly. It should say, "for saints who had no class levels in a spell-casting class..."

----------


## CawCawMarmalade

*101. Chilli con Prisma*
A bowl of chilli seasoned with enchanted spices. Eat a spoonfull with a free action, and gain a breath weapon version of prismatic spray for your next round. Loses its effect until the last spoonfull is completely digested (twelve hours). 

*102. Bowl of Isolation*
500ml ceramic bowl enchanted to keep anything put inside at its original temperature.

*103. Bowl of the Gourmand's Curse*
A small wooden bowl which compells whoever sees it to ravenously devour anything in it. Put a polymorphed villain in and show it to their allies!


My actual experience with DnD is pretty low, so I may need some help with the details...

----------


## brian 333

*104: Lenses of Gaze Reflection*

These lenses are set in wire-frames with arms which curl behind the ears to hold them firmly in front of the eyes no matter how vigorously the wearer moves. The lenses are enchanted with a polarization spell which reflects intense lights while allowing normal viewing in very dim lighting conditions, but they do not enable darkvision or low light vision, nor do they mitigate any effects of darkness, magical or otherwise.

Instead, these lenses appear as mirrors to anyone viewing the wearer. Any creature who attempts to use a gaze attack against the wearer instead has that attack reflected back.

Additionally, the wearer is immune to the effects of any blindness or any other disability inflicted by a very bright flash or light source. The wearer can look into the sun and discern objects in its field of glare without damage to the wearer's eyes.

----------


## Bohandas

105a.) *Magic Basin*- This bowl attached to a heavy runed stand refills itself when water is poured out of it, but no more that one gallon per day

Faint Conjuration; Craft Wondrous Item, _Create Water_; Price 50 gp

105b.) *Magic Water Bowl*- This bowl refills itself when water is poured out of it, but no more that one gallon per day

Faint Conjuration; Craft Wondrous Item, _Create Water_; Price 100 gp; Weight 1lb + the weight of any water

----------


## Kyrell1978

*106: Boots of the skirmisher:*  Requires the skirmish ability to use.  Always active. Allows the wearer to teleport 10 feet as a 5' step. (based on the spell slipping the ranks).  I made this up in a game in which I was playing a swift hunter (ranger/scout) to get skirmish damage with the full attack.

----------


## gooddragon1

*107:*

*Prismatic Gauntlet*

This golden colored +1 gauntlet is studded with 7 gems and reveals its powers when worn. Although it appears to be made of gold, it is actually an alloy of metals that have the appearance of gold. It has 5 outer gems (one on each knuckle) and 2 gems on the center area as follows: A red ruby on the thumb knuckle, a yellow topaz on the pointer finger knuckle, a blue sapphire on the middle knuckle, a purple amethyst on the ring finger knuckle, an orange garnet on the pinky knuckle, an emerald in the middle area to the left, and an indigo tourmaline in the middle area to the right. These gems glow faintly until their ability is used up for the day. The gems function only when pressed down by the wearer (a standard action, and only once per day for each) as follows:

Ruby: The wearer makes a ranged touch attack for 20 points of fire damage (Fortitude Half).
Garnet: The wearer makes a ranged touch attack for 40 points of acid damage (Fortitude Half).
Topaz: The wearer makes a ranged touch attack for 80 points of electricity damage (Fortitude Half).
Emerald: The wearer makes a ranged touch attack to inflict poison on the target that kills them on a failed Fortitude save or deals 1d6 Con damage on a successful save.
Sapphire: The wearer makes a ranged touch attack to turn the target to stone on a failed Fortitude Save.
Tourmaline: The wearer makes a ranged touch attack to cause the target to become insane (as the _insanity_ spell) on a failed Will save.
Amethyst: The wearer makes a ranged touch attack to send the target to another random plane on a failed Will save.

Each of these abilities fires a ray out to 60 feet and the saving throw DC is 20. The above gem abilities allow spell resistance except for the ruby, garnet, and topaz abilities. In addition to these abilities, the gauntlet provides the following bonuses until the corresponding gem power listed above has been used:

Ruby: +2 deflection bonus to AC against nonmagical ranged attacks.
Garnet: +2 deflection bonus to AC against magical ranged attacks.
Topaz: +2 resistance bonus to fortitude saves.
Emerald: +2 resistance bonus to reflex saves.
Sapphire: +2 resistance bonus to will saves.
Tourmaline: +2 resistance bonus on saving throws versus spells and spell like abilities.
Amethyst: +2 luck bonus to damage rolls with nonmagical attacks.

Strong Evocation; CL 13th; Craft Wondrous Item, _prismatic spray_; Price 40000 gp; Weight 1 lb.

===

Infinity Gauntlet... +1 (as requested), from here: http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showt...3-5-Magic-Item

----------


## Vaern

One thing I would change about that gauntlet is using Prismatic Ray from Spell Compendium as base spell for creating the item instead of Prismatic Spray. All of the effects it produces are exactly the same, except that the spell is a level lower which will drop the cost. The spell also produces a single-target ray (ranged touch attack + saving throw) instead of a cone, which more closely resembles the functionality of the gauntlet, and could justify tripling the range of the gauntlet's abilities.

----------


## brian 333

*108: The Sphere Of Planar Travel*
_Artifact_

A multifaceted gem about 1 1/2 inches in diameter floats unmoving when released, but appears to weigh 50 pounds when stowed in a pack or pocket. When manipulated it appears to weigh like a gemstone of its size. The gem pulses in a variety of colors, generating light which allows normal vision at up to 20 feet.

When the item is researched for 30 - Spellcraft Ranks days, any character with the Spellcraft Skill can control the item and use its powers:

1) The gem can create a spherical Force Field centered on the gem with infinite hit points which can contain 1 medium-sized creature per caster level, (minimum = the wielder if not a spellcaster.) Nothing short of godlike power or another artifact can penetrate this force field, neither entering or leaving the sphere. Within the Force Field environmental conditions which suit the wielder.

2) The gem can allow the wielder to fly at will as the fly spell. If the Force Field is active, all occupants fly with the wielder. The gem must be in hand to be used for flight.

3) The gem can teleport the caster as the Teleport Spell. If the Force Field is active, all occupants teleport with the caster.

4) The gem can be used to travel the Astral Plane. If the Force Field is active all occupants within it travel with the wielder. Any plane contiguous with the Astral Plane may be visited but, outside of the Force Field, the gem offers no protection from the natural environment of any plane.

The gem cannot travel on or enter into the Etheral Plane. If the Plane Of Shadow is, like the Etheral Plane, contiguous with multiple Prime Material Planes, it is similarly inaccessible through use of the gem.

There are several drawbacks to owning this gem:

A) To attune the gem a character must permantly sacrifice one Ability Point. Thereafter, so long as no other creature attunes itself to the gem, that Ability Score may not be buffed by any means, though it remains subject to drains and healing. So long as the gem is attuned to a character, that character may not assign Ability Point Increases such as are gained via levelup or tomes to that Ability. Once the gem passes to a new owner, the Ability Score can be buffed and improved normally, but the sacrificed point can nevef be recovered, even via Wishes or the power of divine beings.

B) Outsiders not on their native planes have a -2 (-10%) Reaction to the wielder of this stone.

C) Creatures native to the Astral Plane are automatically Hostile to the wielder if they can see or otherwise sense the presence of the gem.

----------


## Vaern

109.  Glass Eye of Sight
Often created and sold for those who have lost an eye or gone blind, whether by battle or disease, the glass eye of sight allows a blinded user to see once again.  These glass eyes are astoundingly detailed, and can be found or created in any color.
In order for a glass eye of sight to function, it must be placed in the empty eye socket of its user.  As the user dons the glass eye, she is immediately able to see again as though the glass eye were a normal human eye.  The glass eye is immune to any effect that causes blindness, though the user's remaining real eye (if any) is still subject to such an effect.
Creatures with darkvision, low-light vision, or similar forms of sight retain these abilities so long as they have one natural eye, but take a -1 penalty to attack rolls and a -2 penalty to spot and search checks made in dim or dark conditions due to the glass eye.

Requirements:  CL 5th; Craft Wondrous Item, remove blindness/deafness; Price: 10,000 GP

110. Mage's Glass Eye
The first item of this kind was created by a wizard who had lost an eye in experiment and simply sought to make the best of a bad situation.  It is not unheard of, though, for an adventurer who stumbles upon a glass eye to pluck one of his own out to reap the benefits of this trinket.  The iris of a mage's glass eye glows ever so slightly and is usually bright blue, green, or occasionally purple.
In order for the mage's glass eye to function, it must be placed in the empty eye socket of its user.  As the user dons the glass eye, she is immediately able to see through it.  Like the glass eye of sight, it functions as a normal human eye and imposes penalties in darkness.  
Unlike the glass eye of sight, the mage's glass eye does not grant protection from blindness.  Instead, the user is able to see magical auras as though under the effects of a permanent Arcane Sight spell.

Requirements:  CL 5th;  Craft Wondrous Item, arcane sight; Price: 24,000 GP

111.  Eye of the King
First created for a king whose eye was lost in an altercation with an insubordinate soldier, this eye grants its bearer the power of the kings, allowing its wearer to impose his will on those who meet his gaze.  Like the glass eye of sight it can be found in any color, though it gives off a bright purple glow when its powers are activated.
Like other glass eyes, the Eye of the King requires the loss of one's own eye to use and functions as a normal human eye when inserted into his empty eye socket.  In addition, once per day, the user of the Eye of the King can activate its first power as a full-round action to enthrall a subject, as the spell (will negates, DC 15).  Doing so is a gaze attack and requires making eye contact with the subject. An affected creature actively maintains eye contact and listens intently to the user of the eye until either released or interrupted, up to a maximum of ten minutes.
In addition, once per day the user of the Eye of the King can activate its second power to command a subject to enact his will.  This power requires a full ten minutes to invoke, wherein the user of the eye must maintain eye contact with his subject and may describe his commands in as much or as little detail as desired.  This may be used in conjunction with the eye's ability to enthrall a target in order to command a captive audience, though this is not necessary if the subject is willing.  If the subject's focus or the user's concentration is broken during the casting time of this effect, it fails.  Otherwise, the subject is compelled to obey the orders it has been given as though affected by the geass spell (no saving throw).  The eye may only ever affect a particular creature once with this ability.  If an interruption prevents the geass from taking root, the daily use is wasted and the subject may no longer be affected by the ability. 

Requirements:  CL 11th; Craft Wondrous Item, enthrall, geass/quest; price: 60,000

(I may have fudged the prices a little bit.  Non-customary item slot one one hand, requiring the loss of an eye on the other hand, blah blah blah, they're not exactly by the book)

----------


## brian 333

Idea stolen from above.

*112: Onyx Eye*

This magical gemstone, when placed in an empty eye socket, becomes an ordinary-seeming eye that matches the user's lost eye in appearance. However, when any of its powers are evoked, it resumes its solid black color and faceted appearance.

The eye cannot be used to see in bright light. Any illumination bright enough to read by renders the Onyx Eye useless. Torches and lanterns meet this level of illumination within 15 feet of the source.

Under a full moon the eye allows Darkvision up to 30 feet. The user cannot read, but can observe shapes and motion without color. -2 to all ranged attacks. Candles achieve this level of illumination within 5 feet of the source.

Under a starry sky the eye allows Darkvision up to 90 feet. The user can read normally, and can discern distance, with very muted color vision. All Darkness related combat penalties are negated by the eye.

Foxfire or firefly type illuminations allow the user to see up to 120 feet, and reading, even at a distance, is allowed. Bright colors can be discerned as if the viewer used normal sight in a heavy thunderstorm. All Darkness related penalties are negated by the eye.

In Absolute Darkness the Onyx Eye can see as well as the user could see with a perfect, healthy eye in full daylight. All Darkness related penalties are negated. This is the default condition within a Darkness Spell which the Eye does not dispel. When cast outdoors in daylight, or anywhere within the illumination levels as described above, the user of the eye can see perfectly into and within the zone of magical darkness, and within the restrictions as set forth above outside the Darkness effect, depending upon ambient lighting conditions.

Users of such an Eye may use their normal eye and the Onyx Eye simultaneousy, so while travelling in a dark cavern with torchlight, the normal eye can see within the illuminated radius while The Onyx Eye can see beyond, with some overlap at the outer edges of the radius of illumination.

Shadows, shades, and creatures native to the Plane of Shadow see the eye as a painfully bright light source. This light is not harmful to them in any way, other than that it negates any of their stealth or combat bonuses which rely upon Darkness or Shadow. Under any level of illumination such creatures can be seen normally by The Eye's user.

Light Spells negate the function of the eye within their radius of illjmination. A Light Spell cast upon the Eye itself dispells its power for the duration of the Light Spell, plus a number of hours equal to the caster's level. Afterwards the eye functions normally.

*113: Wizard's Eye*

This grey lump of glass is roughly the size and shape of an eye. When attuned and placed in an empty eye socket, it transforms into a Wizard's Eye.

The Wizard's Eye has an octagonal black pupil surrounded by an iris in the shape of an octogram, each point of which is a color of the rainbow: violet, indigo, blue, green, yellow, orange, red, and magenta. The sclera is as white as the pupil is black.

The user of the eye can observe the residue of magic in the environment long after a spellcaster has gone. Treat this as a ranger's tracking ability in relation to the use of spells or spell-like powers.

The user of a Wizard's Eye benefits from a constant Detect Magic effect, and casually observes the magical auras of beings and items. Any Identify attempt automatically succeeds in distinguishing the School and Level of the magic, and a +10 bonus is granted to all other aspects of the Identify atrempt.

The user of a Wizard's Eye can descern individual patterns of energy use by a spellcaster when observing the spellcaster casting a spell or invoking a spell-like power from an item, (Spellcraft DC:20.) This may allow the Eye user to determine if an observed effect was cast by a particular individual. (Both caster and effect must be successfully observed as an intentional act.)

Otherwise, the eye functions as a normal eye for the species of the user.

----------


## gooddragon1

> One thing I would change about that gauntlet is using Prismatic Ray from Spell Compendium as base spell for creating the item instead of Prismatic Spray. All of the effects it produces are exactly the same, except that the spell is a level lower which will drop the cost. The spell also produces a single-target ray (ranged touch attack + saving throw) instead of a cone, which more closely resembles the functionality of the gauntlet, and could justify tripling the range of the gauntlet's abilities.


Hadn't heard of that spell and I wanted to keep it core only. If I do that it would lower the save DC which is okay, but would it be too strong (with the secondary benefits) for the lower cost? Also, I don't know the level of prismatic ray.

----------


## Vaern

> Hadn't heard of that spell and I wanted to keep it core only. If I do that it would lower the save DC which is okay, but would it be too strong (with the secondary benefits) for the lower cost? Also, I don't know the level of prismatic ray.


Prismatic Ray is two spell levels below Prismatic Spray.
Honestly, I don't know exactly how the item should be priced to begin with.  The defensive abilities have a fairly static value based on the magic item creation guidelines table, but they would be a bit cheaper than normal based on the fact that they become inactive when a stone's power is discharged.
As for the prismatic effects, being able to produce the seven possible effects of a prismatic spell each once per day is a unique effect that makes the item very awkward to try pricing.  One might say that each of the rays is related effects and thus each one could be discounted from the last, but one might also say that each of them should be considered a 1/day casting of the same spell which would end up costing 7/5 the cost of an infinite-use item.
It might be a bit less messy to rewrite each stone as a separate item with the ability to cast its ray once per day, feeling free to take liberties to arbitrarily adjust the price of each stone according to its individual effect, and then make the gauntlet itself an independent item which grants the passive bonuses of gems socketed into it as a set bonus.  
Another option to simplify the pricing, which completely slipped my mind until now, would be to use Prismatic Eye as the base spell for the item.  It creates an orb which can fire seven rays, one for each prismatic effect, before dissipating.  That way the whole item could be priced as though replicating a single spell effect once per day, for roughly 24k.  The passive bonuses and the cost of the +1 gauntlet itself would probably bump it up to about 30-35k, give or take.

----------


## Bohandas

114.) *Magic Eight Ball*

This is a black sphere that has a small window on one end and is emblazoned with a numeral 8 on the other end. Shaking the ball and asking a yes or no question causes an answer to appear in the window, giving a yes-or-no answer  as if _augury_ had been cast.

Moderate Divination; CL 14; Craft Wondrous Item, _Augury_, Price 12000 gp

115.) *Magic Infinity Ball*

This is a black sphere that has a small window on one end and is emblazoned with a lemniscate on the other end. Shaking the ball and asking a yes or no question causes an answer to appear in the window answerib the question as if _augury_ had been cast. If the ball is shaken for two full minutes the ball provides a significantly more detailed answer, explaining the backgrounds of the people, places and things involved as if _Legend Lore_ had been cast regarding them and how they play into the question at hand to make the answer what it is. Generally a magnifying glass will be required to read this longer form answer.

Strong Divination; CL 17; Craft Wondrous Item, _Augury_, _Legend Lore_, Price 194000 gp

----------


## ixis01

116) Staff of confidence
This staff is often used by the high priests of Kuo-Toa and is inevitably topped with the image of whatever random thing they have applied divinity to. But the top is easily removable and can be replaced with any icon carved of wood without effecting its function (but does not function with nothing affixed to the top).
Holding the staff gives you a feeling of confidence and surety in your beliefs. As long as you hold this staff you have a +2 bonus to charisma and you have advantage on any charisma check to convince someone of anything.
CURSE: If you lie while holding this staff and making a charisma check you must make a wisdom save vs your charisma roll or you believe your own lie and can not be convinced otherwise.

----------


## jqavins

> 116) Staff of confidence...


Is this Dumbo's magic feather, i.e. a placebo?

----------


## ixis01

> Is this Dumbo's magic feather, i.e. a placebo?


Not quite. It's definitely magical. It makes you look and feel more confident so people (including yourself) have more confidence in what you're saying and are much more likely to believe you. I've edited it to represent this.

----------


## Raucous

I just had an idea for a magic item and had to share it here or I would have to run out into the street screaming it.

117) Devil's Advocate _(name is work in progress)_
A wand/staff that can be used once per (year, month, ???)
As an action, anyone can use the Devil's Advocate to deal XdY damage to target creature within short range.  The wielder of the Devil's Advocate is dealt X*dY* damage in order to activate the item.  X is the associated creature's number of hitdice and Y is the hitdice type. The * numbers are for/from the creature activating the item.
A commoner carrying this can deal 13d12 damage to a Dragon and take 1d8 damage himself.  If the caster hits 0 hitpoints, they immediately die and can only be revived with a wish (or DM's choice of resurrection quest).
I do not plan on ever putting this in a game unless my players reach crazy high levels and I may gift this to them as the entire reward for killing a big boss, or just found drop it in an abandoned shack to see what they do with it.

I have no idea if there is something of this nature out there already but it came to mind and I had to write it down.
I feel this could be something one would get from a deck of many things as well.  
The whole Wand/Staff debacle could probably be a way to determine how powerful it is.  Wand is 1 use or 1/year and staff is 1/month type thing.  I also had thought that the damage dealt could be the number of days until it could be used again, to keep it from not being used ever and to trick players into allow the chance of using it on something magic'd to look terrifying that is actually a mouse.

Feel free to give feedback, or ignore.  I probably won't be on here again for a month or more anyways.
(edit: forgot to number it)

----------


## Vaern

"The Devil's Advocate [Name Subject To Change] may be activated once per month to fire a ray which deals one die of damage to the target for each hit die it possesses on a successful range touch attack, to a maximum of the user's hit dice. The size of this damage die is equal to the racial hit die appropriate to the target.
When activated, the user of the Devil's Advocate [Name Subject To Change] suffers backlash damage as though he has also been struck by the ray, regardless of whether the attack is successful."

Using racial hit dice may make it a rather lackluster item to use against humanoids, but simplifies damage calculations against targets with levels of multiple classes with different HD sizes (depending on the system; I haven't looked far enough into 4e or 5th to know of racial hit dice are still a thing for playable races). Still just add good against anything that doesn't advance by class levels, which is most of the monster manual. 
Limiting the damage by the user's hit dice will allow you to give it to a group at pre-epic levels without having to worry about them one-shotting things that are a significantly higher level than themselves.
I might also treat the backlash damage the same way as the backlash that can be added to an epic spell seed. If the user dies from backlash, he can still be resurrected normally, but loses a level with true resurrection and loses two levels with spells that normally cost two levels.

----------


## brian 333

118: The Hammer Of Destiny

"Destiny is a smith who takes a bit of raw steel, forging it into a shape and for a purpose the ore could not imagine or desire. Beware the Hammer Of Destiny, for it will shape you whether you will it or not, and the person you were will be shed as slag on the forge, becoming something new, a tool designed for a purpose not of your choosing."
From the teachings of Saint Valdain.

The Hammer Of Destiny was forged by Valdinite priests in the distant past. It is a powerful weapon against the forces of Chaos. Heroes of legend have wielded it in peace and war, attributing to it various traits which enabled these heroes to accomplish deeds no mortal could achieve.

Some of its abilities are:
Enhancement bonus versus Chaos
Ability to create Masterwork weaponry as a simple task, to a limit of one per character level of the wielder per day. All costs are the same as normal crafting requirements.
Positive Energy Burst 3x/day - double rolled damage, all additional damage is positive energy damage.
Teleport without error to any location known to the wielder 1/day.
Time Step 1/day - the ability to step back in time for three combat rounds, effectively creating a double which has free will to act as it wishes. This also means that the double, (not the original,) sustains damage when the original does, and after three rounds the original must Time Step.
Rally - at will as a full round action the wielder improves allied morale within a 30' radius.
Mass Heal - 1/dayas the bard spell cast at the character level of the wielder.
The Face Of Law - 1/day the wielder gains the benefit of a Horrid Visage spell versus chaotic enemies.

When non-lawful characters touch the weapon they are shifted 5% toward Lawful alignment. After 10 touches a Chaotic character becomes Neutral, and after 20 touches a Neutral character becomes Lawful. Every melee round is considered a touch for this purpose.
When Chaotic characters touch the weapon it inflicts 1d8 Positive Energy damage per round.

----------


## jqavins

> 118: The Hammer Of Destiny...


I picture this in the hands of a blacksmith, turning out masterwork items, unaware of what it is. He never uses most of the other powers, and when some few of them "happen" once in a great while he is not aware of how or why.

----------


## brian 333

> I picture this in the hands of a blacksmith, turning out masterwork items, unaware of what it is. He never uses most of the other powers, and when some few of them "happen" once in a great while he is not aware of how or why.


Destiny has a way of changing your plans. I doubt the smith would have time to create many swords unless they are going to be needed.

119: Animated Shield

This magic tower shield offers protection as a normal magical shield, but 3 times per day it can be animated. When animated it acts without need of direction or control, interposing itself between the wielder and the most dangerous foe, granting the benefits of wielding the shield without the encumberence. While animated the shield offers 60% cover from ranged attacks originating from the facing of the foe who is the current greatest threat to the wielder.

The power of this shield can be invoked by anyone who knows its activation phrase; the ability to wield a shield is not required. The shield will de-animate three rounds after combat ends unless combat resumes prior to de-animation.

----------


## jqavins

> *119: Animated Shield...*
> The power of this shield can be invoked by anyone who knows its activation phrase; the ability to wield a shield is not required.


Ooh, what about arcane spell failure chance? It seems like there shouldn't be any while it's animated, which makes this a terrific item for squishy mages if they have a way to carry it when not in use.

----------


## brian 333

> Ooh, what about arcane spell failure chance? It seems like there shouldn't be any while it's animated, which makes this a terrific item for squishy mages if they have a way to carry it when not in use.


Why would it interfere with spellcasting? When animated it simply guards the one who invoked it as if it were an NPC.

120: Boots Of Dancing

These elegant boots are a courtier's dream, allowing the wearer to perform any dance style with the grace of a Dexterity 16 character. The wearer need not be aware of the style or even know the basics of dance, but clicking the heels together twice activates them and they perform in the style appropriate to the music being played.

These boots also grant a +3 To Hit bonus and a +3 AC bonus when in combat with a finesse weapon.

1 in 20 pairs of these boots are cursed, inflicting Otto's Irresistable Dance upon the wearer should he fail a DC 20 Reflex save when activating the boots.

----------


## Vaern

121.  *Skin of Tolerance*

This thick cloak has a smooth, gleaming exterior and a soft fur-lined interior.  Any intelligent creature looking at the wearer of the skin of tolerance perceives the wearer as being the same species as herself, so long as the wearer of the cloak and the observer are within one size category of each other.  
When projecting this glamer, the skin of tolerance attempts to maintain distinct features and characteristics of the wearer as closely as possible.  For example, a human with green eyes and a scar across his cheek will appear to be an elf when seen by an elf, a dwarf when viewed by a dwarf, or a gnome when observed by a gnome, but in every case he will always have green eyes and a scar across his cheek.  If a creature touches the wearer of the skin of tolerance and experiences a tactile sensation that is inconsistent with the visual illusion, that creature may make a will save (DC 13) to see through the illusion.  A creature with the scent ability automatically gets a saving throw when within range.
A creature under the effects of a polymorph or illusory disguise sees the wearer of the skin of tolerance as his or her true species.  The wearer of the cloak is not aware of what he looks like to others and gains no special knowledge to aid his disguise, such as mannerisms or special abilities that a particular creature may possess.

Faint illusion; CL 3th; Craft Wondrous Item, reflective disguise; price: 12,000

----------


## Bohandas

122.) *Sidereal Immovable Rod*

This works like a regular immovable rod exept that its immovability is relative to the distant stars. Depending on the time of day an activated rod will either slam into the ground and get pushed along, gradually digging into the ground as it goes, or else will ascend rapidly into the sky with anything attached to it as the planet moves away from it. Except in planets such as Oreth that are at the center of their systems, in which case it will merely rapidly shoot off into the distance as the planet rotates under it.

Moderate transmutation; CL 10th; Craft Rod, levitate; Price 5,000 gp.

----------


## jqavins

> 122.) *Sidereal Immovable Rod...*


So, on Earth, for example, it moves with a vector velocity that is counter to the sum of the ground's rotation (roughly 1038 mph times the cosine of the latitude in magnitude) the planet's orbital velocity (roughly 66,661 mph in magnitude) and the sun's orbital velocity around the galactic center (about 514,500 mph in magnitude). Clearly, the sun's motion dominates, meaning the object instantly accelerates to  about half a million mph. At that speed, hitting air is as bad as hitting anything else, so there is an impact releasing about 2.9 ton TNT equivalent. (I assumed 1 pound mass.) This, of course, omits the fact that the "fixed stars" are not actually fixed, even relative to each other, some of them being other galaxies and the rest orbiting the galactic center at different rates depending on each one's individual distance from it.

So, pretty much instant death when activated, along with destruction of the item.

----------


## Vaern

123. *Geography Plotting Scroll*
This wondrous item appears to be a moderately detailed map inscribed on a scroll of high-quality parchment, stored in an ornate case. 
Once per day, the holder of a geography plotting scroll can speak a command word (usually inscribed on the case) to reset the map, causing all markings on the scroll to fade away. New lines begin to creep outward from the center of the geography plotting scroll and, over the course of ten minutes, map out a fifty mile radius centered on the holder of the map.
The GPS shows plots the area in moderate detail, noting forests, mountains, rivers and well-traveled roads, as well as landmarks such as lakes and settlements of at least hamlet size. The GPS does not map caves and, if used underground, creates a map of the surface above.

Faint divination; CL 2nd; Craft Wondrous Item, lay of the land; 720 GP

----------


## Bohandas

124.) *Foultain* (3.5e)

This beautiful decorative fountain is hexed so that anyone who touches its water must make a DC 14 fortitude save or contact slimy doom with an onset time of one hour.

Necromancy; CL 5th; _Contagion_, Craft Wondrous Item;15000 gp (see str9nghold builders' guidebook pg 70 re. prices of large difficult to move items)

----------


## jqavins

*125) Belt of Straightening*
When the wearer of this belt adjusts its position on his/her waste, all of his/her clothes become mended, clean, pressed, and straightened. In addition, s/he is clean, and has has a fresh haircut and (if applicable) shave.
*Variant:* This item can also be made as a neck tie to use the neck body slot instead of the belt slot.

----------


## Tothas

*126) Ring of Many Forms* (5e)
Ring, very rare (requires attunement)
Slot: Finger   Value: ?????g
"This bone ring has miniature skulls of numerous races, man and beast.

While wearing this ring, you can expend a charge as an action and cast*alter self. *The spell save DC is 15. *The ring has 5 charges and regains 1 charge each day at dawn.

If attuned by a character with at least 2 levels in the*Druid class, the ring enhances the Druid's*wild shape*class feature as follows: *

An additional*wild shape*per day,
 Increases the CR of the*wild shape*by 1,
 and Extends the time the Druid can remain in*wild shape*by 1 hour.

 Must abide by all other restrictions of  the Druid's wild shape ability."

----------


## Tothas

*127)Cloak of Monstrous Forms* (5e)
Cloak, Rare? (requires attunement)
Slot: Back   Value: 5000g
"This hooded cloak appears to be made from the hide of an unknown creature with a silver clasp shaped like a piece of vine with emerald leaves. The cloak shifts in shade and form, from brown fur to shimmering scales.  Once worn by a great hero and thought lost in the Feywild, rumored to be unbreakable.

If attuned by a character with at least 2 levels in the*Druid class, the cloak enhances the Druid's*wild shape*class feature as follows: *the cloak permits 5 non-beast*wild shapes to be learned, subject to DM approval.  

Cannot be of the following creature types: humanoid, undead, construct, plant, ooze, giant, abberattion. Must abide by all other restrictions of the Druid's wild shape ability.

The hide of the new creature must be harvested and laid over the cloak by the attuned character.  On a successful Wisdom check, the hide is absorbed into the cloak and the bearer gains the ability to wild shape into the new creature. Check DC = 15 + creature CR. On failure, the harvested hide is destroyed in the process and another attempt cannot be made for 24 hours. Bearer may remove an unwanted form by placing their hand on the cloak and concentrating on the form they wish to remove. They can then grab hold of the cloak and pull the creature's hide out of the it."

----------


## Tothas

*128) Tentacle Harness* (5e)
Wondrous, Legendary (requires attunement)
Slot: Back   Value: ?????g
"Once attuned to this item, you can use a bonus action to unfurl four chains that are animated under your control.
Each animated chain is an object with AC 20, 20 Hit Points, resistance to piercing damage, and immunity to psychic and thunder damage. On your turn, you can use your action to make one chain attack for each chain (for which you are proficient). An animated chain can grapple one creature of its own but can't make attacks while grappling. An animated chain is destroyed if reduced to 0 Hit Points. Once destroyed, a chain is permanently destroyed, and the tentacle harness becomes a nonmagical item when it has run out of chains.

Chain Attack: Melee Weapon Attack. Reach 15 ft., one target. 1d10 bludgeoning damage. The target is grappled (escape DC 8 + your Strength modifier + your proficiency bonus) if the chain isn't already grappling a creature."

----------


## Tothas

*129) Sword of Leah* (5e)

This one is broken into 3 stages and is extremely powerful.

*Broken Sword of Leah* 
Weapon (Long sword), Minor Artifact (requires attunement)
Slot:  Weapon   Value: ?????g
"Hereditary sword of the rulers of Leah, its blade is a deep, opaque black, with ribbons and ripples of incandescent green fire pulsing within the surface of the blade.  This great sword is badly damaged, a third of the blade broken off with a jagged tip . It is a testament to its former power that it is still serviceable. If reforged, it might regain its former power.


You gain +1 to hit and deal an additional 1 necrotic damage when you hit a creature with this weapon. Attacks made with this weapon deal damage normally against incorporeal creatures, regardless of its bonus.

Damage: 1d8/1d10"

*Reforged Sword of Leah* 
Weapon (Greatsword), Minor Artifact (requires attunement)
Slot:  Weapon   Value: ?????g
"Hereditary sword of the rulers of Leah, its blade is a deep, opaque black, with ribbons and ripples of incandescent green fire pulsing within the surface of the blade.  This great sword was once badly damaged, a third of the blade broken off with a jagged tip. Since it was reforged, the Sword of Leah has regained some of its former power.

You gain +2 to hit and deal an additional 2 necrotic damage when you hit a creature with this weapon.  Attacks made with this weapon deal damage normally against incorporeal creatures, regardless of its bonus.

Attacks made with this weapon also deal 1 point of bleed damage when it hits a creature. Multiple hits from this weapon increase the bleed damage. Bleeding creatures take the bleed damage at the start of their turns. Bleeding can be stopped by a successful DC 15 Heal check or through the application of any spell that cures hit point damage. A critical hit does not multiply the bleed damage. Creatures immune to critical hits are immune to the bleed damage dealt by this weapon.

This sword is a Bane to Evil Outsiders. Against such a foe, the weapons enhancement bonus is +2 better than its actual bonus. It also deals an extra 2d6 points of damage against such foes.

Damage: 2d6"

*Awakened Sword of Leah* 
Weapon (Greatsword), Minor Artifact (requires attunement)
Slot:  Weapon   Value: ?????g
"Hereditary sword of the rulers of Leah, its blade is a deep, opaque black, with ribbons and ripples of incandescent green fire pulsing within the surface of the blade.  This great sword was once badly damaged, a third of the blade broken off with a jagged tip. Since it was reforged, it has regained some of its former power. Once the blade was reconsecrated in druid fire, 
the rest of its abilities returned.

You gain +3 to hit and deal an additional 3 necrotic damage when you hit a creature with this weapon.  Attacks made with this weapon deal damage normally against incorporeal creatures, regardless of its bonus.

Attacks made with this weapon also deal 1 point of bleed damage when it hits a creature. Multiple hits from this weapon increase the bleed damage. Bleeding creatures take the bleed damage at the start of their turns. Bleeding can be stopped by a successful DC 15 Heal check or through the application of any spell that cures hit point damage. A critical hit does not multiply the bleed damage. Creatures immune to critical hits are immune to the bleed damage dealt by this weapon.

Upon command, the Sword of Leah is sheathed in green fire that deals an extra 1d6 points of fire damage on a successful hit. The fire does not harm the wielder. On a critical hit, this weapon explodes with green flames, dealing an additional 1d10 fire damage.

Once per day, you can call upon the swords magic to wrap your body in protective flames for 1 minute.
Thin and wispy flames wreathe your body for the Duration, shedding bright light in a 10-foot radius and dim light for an additional 10 feet. You can end the spell early by using an action to dismiss it. While the flames are active, you have resistance to Cold damage. In addition, whenever a creature within 5 feet of you hits you with a melee attack, the Shield erupts with flame, dealing 2d8 fire damage.

This sword is a Bane to Evil Outsiders. Against such a foe, the weapons enhancement bonus is +2 better than its actual bonus. It also deals an extra 2d6 points of damage against such foes.

Damage: 2d6"

----------


## Tothas

*130) Ring of True Strike* (5e)
Ring, uncommon
Slot: Finger   Value: 250g
"This golden ring bears a single ruby with fine filigree that seem to be rays of light streaking toward a single point.


User can activate ring to give themself advantage on next attack 1/day"

----------


## Tothas

*131) Skull of the Arcane* (5e)
Wondorous Item
Value: ?????g
"This skull is covered in arcane runes that seem to wrap around it like chains. In low light, the eye sockets seem to glow with a purple light.

User can ask a question pertaining to arcane magic. Adv. on arcana check 1/day"

----------


## Tothas

*132) Mug of Drunkeness* (5e)
Wondorous Item
Value: 500g
"This metal banded wooden stein has runes that seem blurry and hard to focus on. Upon intense inspection, you find yourself getting thirsty.

Any liquid poured into this stein becomes alcoholic while maintaining all of its normal properties"

----------


## Tothas

*133) Bow of the Pact Keeper* (5e)
Bow, uncommon (requires attunement by a warlock)
Value: ?????g
"This bow is made from a strange type of wood that seems to shimmer. Small vines wind along its length and a strand of silver serves as its string.

The bearer of this bow gains +1 to attack and damage rolls made with it. They also gain an additional spell slot, +1 to spell attack rolls and Spell Save DC"

----------


## Tothas

*134) Green Breastplate of Rage* (5e)
Armor (medium), Uncommon
Slot: Chest   Value: 500g
"This metal breastplate was handcrafted in Sandpoint for Keth the Sexy. Faint runes trim the neck and arm holes.


Grants bearer an AC of 15 + Dex modifier (max 2). Adjusts to size of individual wearing it. Glows green (dim light 10') when bearer enters a rage."

----------


## Tothas

*135) Falchion of the Deep* (5e)
Weapon (Longsword), Uncommon (requires attunement)
Slot: Weapon   Value: 500g
"This long, single edged sword has a blade that starts as light blue at the hilt before deepening into inky blackness at its curved point.

The bearer gains a +1 to attack rolls and damage rolls with this weapon.  The bearer can hold their breath for 5 minutes before the onset of asphyxiation.
"

----------


## Tothas

*136) Quicksilver Steel* (5e)
Weapon (Longsword), Uncommon (requires attunement)
Slot: Weapon   Value: 500g
"In its natural state, this weapon appears as a longsword  that was made from a single pour of silver.  The blade ripples in response to contact but maintains its form and edge.

The bearer gains a +1 to attack rolls and damage rolls with this weapon. The bearer may use a bonus action to change the form of the weapon to any other simple or martial melee weapon. It always counts as a silvered weapon no matter what form it takes."

----------


## Tothas

*137) Pulse Stone* (5e)
Wonderous Item, Rare
Value: ?????g
This glowing azure gem emits pulses of blue light in a radius of 30ft. Any undead that enter the radius must make a DC 15(change as desired) Wisdom saving throw or be stunned, enraptured by the stone until damaged( or loud noise?). The effect also ends if the stone is moved out of range or obscured from sight. The stone is fragile and if tossed or dropped, roll d20. A roll of lower than 5 causes the pulse stone to shatter upon impact.

----------


## Tothas

*138) Assassin's Axe of the Delver* (5e)
Weapon (Battleaxe), uncommon (requires attunement)
Slot: Weapon   Value: ?????g
"Dwarven runes are etched into the metal of this well-crafted battleaxe, occassionally flashing with a green glow.  Five holes are spaced evenly along both of the axe's keen edges.

The bearer may add 1d4 poison damage to all attacks made during surprise rounds. While underground, the bearer of this item always knows the item's depth below the surface and the direction to the nearest path leading upward.
The bearer also gains a +1 bonus to attack and damage rolls made with this weapon."

----------


## Tothas

*139) Time Warp Staff* (5e)
Weapon (Quaterstaff), Uncommon
Slot: Weapon   Value: ?????g
"This golden staff is crowned by a hourglass with ever-swirling sands within. Flickers of arcane glyphs appear within the sands.

This staff holds 9 charges. It regains 1d6+1 charges at dawn.
You may expend charges to cast spells that have been placed inside the staff. It takes a number of charges equal to the spell level of the spell to cast.
Additionally, you can add new spells to this wand or staff. Doing so requires 1d4 hours of extensive labor and effort. During this time, you can take any spell from your spellbook and place it into a wand or staff in your possession. This staff can only hold a maximum of four spells."

----------


## jqavins

Tothas, what's with all the spurious asterisks and quotation marks?

I like the first item of this dump, I'll have to read the rest at lunch time.

----------


## Bohandas

140.) *Ring of Greater Invisibility* (3.5e)

This item functions as a Ring of Invisibility, except the ring applies the effect of a _Greater Invisibility_ spell rather than a standard _Invisibility_ spell, and thus the effect is not ended if the user makes an attack.


Moderate Illusion; CL 7; Prerequisites Forge Ring, [i]Greater Invisibility[/b]; Price 93334 gp

141.) *Ring of the Invisible Basehead* (3.5e)

This cursed item functions as a Ring of Invisibility, except the ring applies the effect of a _Greater Invisibility_ spell rather than a standard _Invisibility_ spell, and thus the effect is not ended if the user makes an attack.
However, the ring also carries a curse compelling the wearer to wear it constantly. Every time the ring is worn the user must make a DC 14 will save or become addicted to wearing the ring as if it were a drug with an addiction rating of "High" (see Book of Vile Darkness page 41 and/or Lords Of Darkness)

Aura Moderate Illusion; CL 7; Prerequisites Forge Ring, [i]Greater Invisibility[/b]; Price 80000

142.) *Nolzur's Deck of Shadows* (3.5e)

Created by the demigod of illusions, this item functions like a Deck Of Illusions, except that instead of _major images_ the illusory creature are 80% real as if conjured by the _Shades_ spell, and the cards can be reused provided that the the cards are not damaged, although a card that has already been used has a 20% chance of vanishing into the plane of shadows each time it is reused. This chance increases by 10% for a particular card every time that card's illusion is slain. When only six cards remain in the deck there is a 20% chance with each use that the entire deck disappears into the plane of shadows

If used on a plane not connected to the plane of shadows, the deck acts as a normal Deck of Illusions, except that the cards are reusable.

At the DM's discretion the deck may contain up to 19 additional cards (or however many you want, but 19 is the limit if you want to represent it with a standard deck of 52 cards plus joker) in the deck not present in a normal Deck Of Illusions (with power levels chosen to nerf or buff the deck as appropriate for the campaign; load it with weak creatures to make it weaker overall and with strong creatures to make it stronger overall)

Overwhelming Illusion; CL 20; Price Minor Artifact

----------


## Bohandas

143.) *Rod of Horrors* (3.5e)

This works similar to a Rod of Wonders but the effects are more deadly and/or  horriffic.

Effects without a listed range work out to medium range (210 feet for CL 11). Save DCs are spell level + 12

effects
001-002*_Poison_ target as the druid spell
003-004*_Fairy Fire_ surrounds target
005-006*_Confusion_ effect centered either on caster (75%) or target (25%)
007-008*_gust of wind_ but at tornado force
009-010*_suggestion_ that the sharpest or hardest object carried by the target is delicious candy and needs to be eaten immediately
011-014*_fog cloid_ surrounds caster
015-016*_Stinking cloud_ at 30-ft. range (Fortitude DC 15 negates).
017-018*Heavy rain falls for 1 round in 60-ft. radius centered on rod wielder
018-020*Summon an animala tiger (01-25 on d%), large viper (26-50), or squid (51-100). Assuming an environment where it can function (on land for the tiger or viper or in water for the squid) 55% chance it attacks the target, 15% chance it attacks the caster, 15% chance it obey's the caster;s orders, 15% chance it acts naturally
021-023*_Lightning bolt_ (70 ft. long, 5 ft. wide), 6d6 damage (Reflex DC 15 half).
024-026*Swarm of bats pours out of the rod
027-028*_Ray of Stupidity_  (SC) on target (90%) or caster (10%)
029-030*_Ray of Enfeeblement_ on the closest 5 creatures in a 60 foot cone in the direction the rod is pointed. The spell still  takes the form of rays and targets other than the primary target are attacked using the rod's attack bonus of +5 if itis lower than the wielder's attack bonus
031-032*_Enlarge person_ on target if within 60 ft. of rod, otherwise on caster (Fortitude DC 13 negates)
033-034*_Darkness_, 30-ft.-diameter sphere/hemisphere, centered 30 ft. away from rod
035-037*_Deeper Darkness_ centered on caster (50%) 0r target (50%)
038-039*Mold grows on everything in a 40 foot radius around the caster (90%) or target (10%)
040-041*_Black Tentacles_ centered on target
042-043*Turn ethereal any nonliving object of up to 1,000 lb. mass and up to 30 cu. ft. in size.
044-045*Target shunted to plane of shadows for 1d3 rounds
046-048*_Bestow Curse_ on target
049-050*_Reduce_ Weilder
051-052*_Fireball_ at target or 100 ft. straight ahead, 6d6 damage (Reflex DC 15 half).
053-054*Caster gains effects of an _Invisibility_ spell
055-056*Fur grows from target if within 60 ft. of rod. Lasts for 24 hours.
057-058*Burning hot molten copper, enough to make 1d4x1000 cp, shoots out of the tip of the rod. It deals 2d4 points of fire damage to everything in a 10 foot cone and an additional 2d4 points of fire damage every round for the next three rounds as the molten metal sticks to the victims' skin
059-061*Rod turns into a small viper for 1d6 rounds and attacks the nearest creature  (usually the wielder).  If slain it turns back into a rod and is non functional for 1d6 minutes. Otherwise it turns back after the 1d6 rounds are up
062-063*Shimmering colors dance and play over a 40-ft.-by-30-ft. area in front of rod. Creatures therein are blinded for 1d6 rounds (Fortitude DC 15 negates).
064-065*A 5 five foot wide line between the caster and targets fills wih _web_s
066-067*Teleport caster to target or target to caster (50% chance of either)
068-070*Mass Inflict Light Wounds (60%) or Mass Cure Light Wounds (40%) on either target (60%) or caster (40%) and the 10 nearest creatures within 30 feet
071-072*Flesh to stone (or stone to flesh if target is stone already) if target is within 60 ft. (Fortitude DC 18 negates).
073-075*_Scare_ on target and two closest creatures within 20 feet
076-078*All fires within 30 feet of target converted into choking smoke as per _Pyrotechnics_ spell
079-080*Caster assumes _Gaseous Form_
081-082*_Wall of Fire_ halfway between caster and target
083-085*Summon 1d4 uncontrolled dretches (50%) or manes (50%) near targey
086-087*_Acid Arrow_ on target
088-089*_Hideous Laughter_ on target
090-091*_Minor Images_ of corpses are appear all over a 65 foor radius around the caster
092-093*_Eagle's Splendor_ on caster
094-095*1d3 _Spiritual Weapon_ daggers attack target
096-097*Caster's eyes glow
098*_Estrange Person_ (http://www.giantitp.com/forums/shows...2&postcount=18) on target
099*_Phantasmal Killer_ on target
100*_Disintegrate_ target

Moderate necromancy; CL 11th; Craft Rod, _bestow curse_, creator must be chaotic neutral, or chaotic evil or neutral evil; Price 15,000 gp.

----------


## Elvensilver

144) *Iceskates of spring* (Pathfinder)
Wonderous item, feet slot, 1000GP

"These expensive looking iceskates with fur-trimming and silver blades allow the wearer to travel on water, even if it's not freezing outside."

The Masterwork skates (+2 on acrobatik checks when skating on ice) freeze the water underneath the skater. If the temperature is to high for water to freeze naturally, every round an acrobatic check is needed to move atop of the ice: 
DC:* 10 +2*temperate in C°*. Or DC10+(F°-32) . For salt water the DC is rised by 5, for stormy water you multiply C° by 3. 
C°
sweet water
saltwater
stromy water
stormy sea

0
10
10
15
15

1
12
13
17
18

3
16
19
21
24

5
20
25
25
30



When failing the acrobatic check the wearer falls into the water, and needs an acrobatic check of (DC of skating given the temperature)+10 to start skating again. While wearing the skates, you take -2 on all swim checks. 

Due to the many risks of these iceskates they are mostly used if it is cold outside, but the ice isn't thick enough yet - then skating is safe. But maybe the PCs find these skates on a dead body...


Aura: faint Evocation, CL2 , creator needs ray of frost

----------


## Phhase

145) "*Acris*"
Minor artifact Longsword

This enchanted longsword appears thoroughly rusted and worthless. It deals 1d2 slashing damage. However, uttering the command word causes the blade to ooze a pale reddish acid. This acid is considered nonmagical, and can be collected, stored, and sold. When toggled off, the blade will still be wet, and must be wiped clean before storage. Striking with the blade while on will leave a splash of acid that deals 1d6 acid damage. This damage also corrodes an enemy's armor if they have any. Striking an enemy multiple times will leave more and more acid on them, stacking the damage indefinitely. If a creature with acid on it is not attacked on a turn, it will lose 2d6 in stacks after damage is applied. If _heat metal_ is cast upon the sword, then the acid will begin to bubble and boil. In addition to damage from _heat metal_, the acid will deal 4d6 damage per stack and an extra 3d4 fire damage besides (Hot acid is _nasty_).
Aura: Heavy Transmutation; CL12;

----------


## Beastlands

Awesome list of great magical items. Really great ideas stuffed into this thread. What a find.

----------


## Bohandas

146.)*Figurine of Wondrous Power: Plush Bear* (3.5e)

When this teddy bear is tossed down and the correct command word spoken, it becomes a living brown bear of normal size. The bear obeys and serves its owner, and understands Common (but does not speak).

If the Plush Bear power is broken or destroyed in its doll form, it is forever ruined; All magic is lost, its power departed. If slain in animal form, the figurine simply reverts to a statuette that can be used again after one full week. Otherwise, it can be used once per day for up to 1 hour. They enlarge and shrink upon speaking the command word.

Moderate transmutation; CL 11th; Craft Wondrous Item, _animate objects_; Price 10000 gp.

----------


## Phhase

147.) *Eye of the See-er*
Major Artifact

Appears as a disembodied eye made of an unknown metal. Pure white, with a red iris. If the Eye is placed into an empty socket, it will affix and replace the missing eye, repairing the flesh around it. The Eye then calibrates itself. Random information from the environment will flood the user's brain. The user must make a Will Save (DC 27) or take 7d8 psychic damage and go mad for 1d4-1 days. On a successful save, half damage and no madness. Once the Eye acclimates, the user gains the following powers:

Intrinsic: Darkvision (120ft), Blinding effects are only 50% effective, +5 on vision-based checks or saves, +5 Initiative

*Minor Functions*
At will: _clairvoyance, arcane eye, prying eyes, major illusion, locate object (10 Mile range), Locate Creature (10 Mile range), find the path_ (Caster level 20th).

*Major Functions*

Every time a major function is used, the user must make a Will Save (DC 40). If they fail, take 2d6 psychic damage. Failing three times in a row without taking a short rest causes 7d6 psychic damage on the third failure and madness for 1d6 days. No damage is taken on a successful save. After finishing a long rest, reduce the save DC by 1 for every failed save and 2 for every successful save (3 for any natural 20s). Magical healing is only 50% effective against psychic damage taken from this item. However, madness may be healed with magic normally.

*At will:*

_True Strike_ (1 Action, up to 1 minute or until used)
The Eye casts a red ray upon a visible creature or object. If 20 + your base attack modifier would hit, the next attack you make against it automatically hits and critically strikes. This attack is considered +4 for purposes of DR. However, this attack cannot benefit from advantage in any way (No sneak attack). If the attacker can maintain three rounds of gaze uninterrupted, the attack forces a target vulnerable to critical strikes (e.g. not undead or oozes) to make a Fortitude save (DC 18 + your Str or Dex modifier) or die instantly. Instant death can only be inflicted by a weapon of equal or one size smaller size category than the target (A dagger is Small, a longsword is Medium, a lance is Large, etc.).

_Analysis_ (1 Action, Concentration up to 1 minute)
The Eye casts a cone of red light up to 15 feet long and wide. Anything it falls upon is revealed down to the marrow of its bones. Nothing can block its sight. Add +10 to Investigation and combine the effects of _detect evil and good, detect magic, detect poison and disease, identify, detect traps, detect thoughts, see invisibility, true seeing, x-ray vision, foresight_ (Caster level 20th). Every round this is active, make a Major Function save and increase the next Major Function save DC by 3 temporarily. Extra DC difficulty from this effect wears off after a short rest. _Analysis_ can be combined with the _arcane eye, prying eyes,_  and _clairvoyance_ functions.

*Once Per Week:*

_Spiritwrack_ (1 Action, Concentration up to 1 minute)
The eye casts out a focused red lance of energy into the eye of another creature. Make a ranged spell attack. While this effect does not require the creature to actually posses eyes, it does require it to have enough intelligence to be self-aware and form memories. A creature struck by the ray has the truth of its being exposed to its very core. Good creatures take 2d6 psychic damage per round and are paralyzed. Evil creatures take 3d6 damage instead. Each round, the affected creature may make a Will save for half damage and to break the effect. The base DC is 20. However, the following conditions apply:

Creature is Good-aligned: -5 DC
Creature is Lawful-aligned: -5 DC
Attacker has used _Analysis_ on a creature the target has wronged: +5 DC for each _Analysis_
Attacker has used _Analysis_ on a creature the target has slain or otherwise greatly wronged: +7 DC and +2d6 psychic damage per creature per round.
Attacker has recorded mass misery or death created by the target using _Analysis_: +25 DC and permanent insanity on a third failed save
A creature who fails at least one saving throw will be frightened of the attacker for one minute after the effect ends.

Whomsoever possesses an Eye will one day receive a _geas_ to seek out the See-er, and right an ancient wrong.

Overwhelming Divination; CL 20

----------


## brian 333

*148: Armor Of The Marilith* _Evil Artifact_

This suit of armor is sized to fit any humanoid from Tiny Size to Gargantuan. It appears to be scale armor of black, green, yellow, and red scales arranged in a random fashion, but it offers protection as a +5 suit of Full Plate Armor.

The wearer gains an 18 strength +1 for every point of the character's Strength Bonus. (Note if the character's strength exceeds 25 the suit will actually weaken the character.)

The wearer gains immunity to fire and acid damage, but gains vulnerability to Cold Iron which ignores the AC granted by the armor.

When worn the suit provides a +5 bonus to Hide and Move Silently checks, even if the character is untrained in these skills.

In combat the character gains the Ambidexterity Feat, and a special Hex-Weilding feat which allows the use of up to six melee weapons, shields, or any combination of the two, or up to three missile weapons simultaneously. The suit spontaneously creates four additional arms for this purpose, for a total of six arms, which the user can manipulate as if they were his own. When combat is ended the additional arms vanish back into the suit.

The armor is Evil. Each time it is donned the character must succeed in a DC:30 Will Save or have his alignment shifted 1 point, (on a scale of 1-100) toward Evil, with the average Good character beginning at 85, the average Neutral character beginning at 50, and the average Evil character beginning at 15. When a Good Character drops below 67 he becomes Neutral. When a Neutral character drops below 34 he becomes Evil, and when an Evil character drops to 0 he is transformed into a slave demon belonging to the Marilith who owns the suit.

Those who witness the transformation see the character simply turn to black mist and blow away, leaving the empty suit behind.Any creature who turns into a demon-slave cannot be raised, resurrected, or even wished back into life. The only way to restore the lost being is by bartering with the owning Marilith, who may be reluctant to part with its new toy.

----------


## Phhase

149). *Bilarro's Iron Bulwark*

This magic armor appears as a very heavy but well-articulated suit of plate mail, all of black cast iron. It functions as _+1 fortified plate armor_, granting a 25% chance to cause critical hits to fail.

Upon speaking the command word, the joints and plates of the suit will lock together magically to form a much stronger protective layer. The user's inertia is also dramatically increased. The wearer's speed is reduced by 30 feet, to a minimum of 5 feet. Wearer speed is also capped at 30 feet max. They gain an additional +3 bonus to AC, +3 Strength mod bonus, resistance to physical (piercing, slashing bludgeoning) damage, and immunity to critical strikes. Any hand grasping an object or weapon locks in place, unable to drop the item or weapon, or be disarmed. The wearer makes attacks at disadvantage. The wearer additionally gains +10 to any save against being moved or knocked prone by an outside force (E.g. Thunderwave or an enemy bull rush).

Heavy Abjuration; CL 11th; Craft Magical Armor, _hold person, mage armor_; Price 10,000gp.

Edge case: if the wearer manages to bull rush and Reinhardt charge an enemy into a wall, they are crushed for 5d6 points of bludgeoning damage.

----------


## Bohandas

150.) *Ring of Protection From Evil* (3.5e)
This ring provides the wearer with continuous _Protection From Evil_, as the spell
Aura weak abjuration; CL 1; Prerequisites Forge Ring, _Protection From Evil_; Price 4000 gp

----------


## Phhase

151.) *Keenstone*

This item appears as a small grey whetstone. Its surface has an odd sheen, and it makes no sound if dropped, tapped, or scraped against. Thrice per day, the stone can be used to create an aura of _silence_ (20ft radius) for five minutes per use. The aura is centered on the stone. A fresh keenstone has 0 charges. Keenstones gain charges by absorbing sound. Using the _silence_ function in a sufficiently noisy area will add three charges to the stone. For example: A crowded market, typical combat, a blacksmith's forge, or a party walking through dry leaves. Very quiet places like an inn room at midnight will not add any charges. Extremely loud areas like a roaring crowd, a huge battle or an explosion add five charges. A player who draws the stone along a metal surface can restore a dull edge, buff and shine, or remove rust by spending one charge. The stone emits an almost inaudible sonic whine as it cleans or sharpens. If the user draws the stone along an edge that is already sharp, they may spend two charges and 5 minutes to make the edge supernaturally keen, and leave the blade ringing with sonic energy. The weapon's critical range is increased by 1 (stacks with weapon type but not class features or feats). The weapon also deals 1d10 extra sonic damage. Sonic damage is doubled against inanimate objects. The effects last for 5 successful hits or 10 minutes, whichever comes first. The keenstone can be used on ranged ammunition, though the effects only last for one attack per piece; two charges will sharpen 5 units of small ammunition or 2 units of siege ammunition.

The stone can hold up to 15 charges. Once the stone reaches 15 (It cannot overflow), the _silence_ function no longer works. At least three charges must be used before the function is restored.

The keenstone can be thrown as a grenadelike weapon. It has a range of 20 feet and an increment of 10 feet. After speaking the command word, the keenstone will explode on impact, or after one minute. It deals (charges)d6 sonic damage in a (charges) * 5 feet radius. Those failing a Constitution save of DC 10+(charges) are deafened for 5*(charges) minutes, half on a success (Permanently at max charges). The keenstone is destroyed in the explosion.

Moderate transmutation; CL 11th, Craft Wondrous Item, _shatter_; Price: 9,000 gp

----------


## Bohandas

152.) *Fireman's Axe* (3.5e)

This +1 Bane(fire) Frost axe protects its wielder from fire; the axe absorbs the first 10 points of fire damage each round that the wielder would otherwise take.and also provides a +5 resistance bonus to saves against smoke inhalation.

Additionally the axe deals an extra 1d6 damage against large unattended stationary objects (doors, furniture, etc)

Finally it can be used to extinguish nonmagical fires in its area as per a Frost Brand. As a standard action, it can also dispel lasting fire spells (again, as per a frost brand), but not instantaneous effects, though you must succeed on a dispel check (1d20 +12) against each spell to dispel it. The DC to dispel such spells is 11 + the caster level of the fire spell.

Strong evocation; CL 12th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, _dispel magic_, _Endure Elements_ (or Dance of the Unicorn), _ice storm_, _protection from energy_; Price 46975 gp


153.) *Mental Protection Amulet* (3.5e)

This amulet blocks up to three attempts to mentally control the wearer per day

Aura weak abjuration; CL 1; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, _Protection From Evil_; Price ~888.8-1400 gp (edited due to base spell duration); Weight


154.) *Idol of Zagyg's Wisdom* (3.5e)
This is a small golden statue of the demigod Zagyg (the tutelar of humor and madness) that telepathically dispenses platitudes when beseeched for advice (open a fortune cookie every time the idol is entreated). 

Up to once per day a cleric of Zagyg or Boccob (or a 9th level character with the appropriate True Believer feat) can use up a 5th level spell to attempt to gain an actual answer to a question. The effect is similar to a _Contact Other Plane_ spell except that only one question can be asked, but the answer may be up to five words and they receive an answer even if they fail the save.

Aura moderate divination; CL 10; Prerequisites Sanctify Relic, _Contact Other Plame_, _Telepathic Bond_; Price ~1000 gp; Weight 5 lbs?


155.) *Abyssal Timepiece* (any)

This item is non magical and simple. Used by fiends (and twisted mortals) as a crude countdown timer or hourglass, it consists of an airtight glass jar into which a small animal is sealed. The amount of time it will take the creature to suffocate can be estimated by the creature's size; sometimes there's a reference guide etched onto the jar. The animal is allowed to suffocate to death to measure that time span

Price: somewhere around 5sp (cost of an iron pot in the srd)

----------


## jintoya

156) 3.5e

Choker of the last stand:
When activated, this crimson band of what looks like stained silver will absorb your soul, using it to fuel your body as a machine of war, allowing you to fight well into your negative hp, the price you pay for this power is that you perish after combat ends, your soul is now the property of [your worlds god of war/conflict]
If you are beheaded before combat ends, and the choker removed, there is a 50% chance your soul is not sent away.

----------


## Bohandas

157.) *Ceramic Power Armor* (3.5e)

This item is essentially a clay golem converted into a suit of armor. It provides a +14 armor bonus to armor class and a +1 Enhancement bonus to armor class, as well as DR 15/Bludgeoning and Adamantine. Additionally the wearer is considered to have cover. Any strike blocked by the cover bonus damages the armor instead (it has the same HP as a clay golem). It provides the wearer with a +2 bonus to strength, or raises their strength score to 22 whichever is higher, but it also imposes up to a -4 penalty to dexterity, down to a minimum of 9. The armor grants its wearer SR 14, but this SR does not apply to any spell that can damage a clay golem, and furthermore such spells damage the armor (affecting it as if it were a clay golem) as well as its wearer.

The armor additionally sustains its wearer without air.

Unarmed or natural attacks made while wearing the armor deal cursed wounds as per the clay golem ability.

The armor allows the wearer to act as if under the effects of _Haste_ for 3 rounds per day.

The armor weighs 600 lbs but supports its own weight and does not count towards encumbrence. It has a -6 armor check penalty, a max dexterity bonus of +1, and a 35% arcane spell failure chance

CL 164600gp1?; Craft Construct, Craft Magic Arms and Armor, _Alter Self_, _Animate Objects_, _Bull's Strength_, _Commune_, _Resurrection_

----------

158.) *Gorn Lord* (3.5e) (An intelligent mug based on Master Shake)

Gorn Lord; CE Intelligent Everfull Mug2; Int 9, Wis 6, Cha 6; Speaks Common; Sight 120 ft and hearing; 10 ranks in Bluff, 10 ranks in Profession(Cook); 

Gorn Lord is white stoneware tankard with a carved face and an elaborately wrought golden lid3. The tankard has a reprehensible personality, and left to its own devices it will swindle people, verbally abuse people, make inappropriate advances towards women, and attempt to trick people into injuring themselves. Its only useful trait, other than its ability to generate cheap alcohol, is its inexplicably extensive knowledge of cooking.

Moderate Conjuration; CL 15th; Craft Wondrous Item, _Create Water_;11700 gp

---------

159.) *Puppy Dog Eyes (graft)* (3.5e)

Actual puppy dog eyes grafted in to replace the user's real eyes. These provide a +30 bonus to diplomacy checks made to convince somebody who can see your face to let you do something or to do something for you or to let you get away with something. They have ge side-effect of making you colorblind.

Aura Moderate Enchantment; CL 7; Prerequisites Graft Flesh, _Eagle's Splendor_ ; Price 60000 gp (based on the minimum level to cast glibness, which does something similar but with bluff);

---------

1(price of Apparatus Of The Crab + (price of Clay Golem x 1.5) + (price of Necklace of Adaptation x 1.5) + price of +1 enhancement bonus + 100)

2Magic Item Compendium pg.160; A mug that can fill itself with cheap booze 3/day; base price 200gp

3Based loosely on Master Shake's appearance in the _Aqua Teen Hunger Force_ episode "Shirt Herpes" when he became Gorn Lord Shake after he entered the Interplanetary Insanitarium

----------


## jintoya

160) Cup of the mad drink thrower:
Any liquid poured in this fine cup will alter the cup to best suit the occasion and fluid poured into it, capable of holding 1 litre of any fluid that can be drunk (pour beer into it, it becomes a beer stein, pour wine, it becomes a wine glass etc.)

This cup is incapable of spilling unintentionally, however, as a standard action the liquid in it may be launched at any target within 60' of the beverage holder, and grants it's thrower an automatic hit, ignoring everything but total concealment.
(By "drinkable" I mean "consumable without incredibly ill effect by the majority of the material plane" so, no lava Cannons)

----------


## Prince Vine

I have a world with a bunch of minor but unique items. I will generic them up.

161. Lucky Coin: The owner of this coin may reroll one non-20-sided die roll per long rest (level up HP rolls excluded)

162. Dagger of the Elements: This dagger can be used as a reaction to gain resistance to acid, cold, fire, lightning or thunder against one source of damage. The next time you hit with this dagger before using this ability again it deals an additional 1d6(4, 8 depending on which version) of the same type.

163. Projecting Glove: While wearing this glove, spells you cast with a range of touch have a range of 5 feet instead.

----------


## Phhase

164) Armor of Isolation (5e)

This set of plate armor is cursed. Once attuned, it can't be removed without Remove Curse. When near thinking creatures, Roll 2d20. If the total is greater than a creature's passive perception, all memory of your existence is removed once you leave their line of sight. Otherwise, the memories remain, but the wearer will not be recognized as the one present within them. Your speech can only be understood while in sight, otherwise, creatures will only hear a breeze (Dc 13 Wis to realize that other creatures are not simply ignoring them). The wearer can still be detected through sound or magic, but will not be remembered. The armor also adds +6 to Stealth checks, though it still imposes disadvantage. The wearer can attempt a Charisma check to make an impression on creatures that can see it. The DC is 8+ the result of the 2d20. On a success, a permanent memory of that one moment is formed in the mind of all nearby. All other details are still forgotten. If the armor is removed, a party will slowly regain most of the erased memories over 1d10+1 days of travel with the creature.

----------


## Tr8r

165) Rock of Rubble.
This small rock, When thrown in the air, will dislodge any small material above it in decent quantities. Ex: Thrown in a cave, rubble will fall. Thrown in a forest, sticks for camp fires. If used multiple times on a solid surface, it can cause a bigger event such as a cave in.

----------


## Tr8r

166) The Imitato. The Imitato is a large gray potato that will imitate any plant perfectly, provided it is on a suitable surface. It can be used to create spell components, harmful plants (Cacti, brambles, razorvine), or herbs and poisons (or any other normal plant). Any non-natural materials made with this can only be made once per day. After 12 hours have passed [4 for non-natural], it reverts back into potato form, or when it is destroyed or told a command word.

----------


## Elvensilver

167) Pathfinder

Robe of the Curse Carrier

This green robe has some unique abilities linked to curses.
 First, it grants the wearer a +2 sacred saving-throw-bonus against curses. 
Secondly, the wearer can once per day target a creature with a curse (as the spell Bestow Curse, caster level determined at creation, the exact effect is chosen by the wearer). 
Furthermore, if the wearer is attacked with a curse (either a spell with the curse descriptor or a spell like ability such as Mummy Rot or the Linnorm's death curse) and makes the saving throw, the robe automatically stores the curse effect. The robe can store up to three curses this way. The wearer can transmit these curses with a touch attack one at a time. This uses them up. The saving throw is the same as for the original curse. When the wearer sucessfully resists a curse while there are already three curses stored in the robe, one of them is randomly removed to make room for the new one.

Aura: strong Abjuration, CL: 13, Requirements: Spell Turning, Bestow Curse, Resistance

----------


## Phhase

> 167)
> Robe of the Cursebearer*


FTFY

"Bearer of the curse..."

168) Vileblood Sheath

This magical sheath will morph to fit any bladed weapon. If a bloody blade is placed within this sheath and left for an hour, the next time it is drawn, it oozes with vile necrotic blood. Attacks deal +1d6 damage, and all damage has the Vile descriptor (Can only be healed with magic, on holy ground). Each attack after the first that hits will also consume 3 hitpoints from the wielder (healable normally), until the blade is wiped clean. The sheath does not affect a clean blade.


Aura: strong Necromancy, CL: 15, Requirements: Vampiric Touch

----------


## Tr8r

169) Staff of swampland protection
This staff has 3 charges. The charges are restored once per day, whenever the bearer wishes. As an action, a charge may be used, sending out a pulse with a 30 foot radius centered on the bearer. Any hostile creature in that range must make a dexterity save that equals 9 plus proficiency bonus plus wisdom modifier. If failed, they are knocked back 20 feet and knocked prone. In addition, they take 3d6 force damage. If the roll is passed, they take half damage, are knocked back half as far, and aren't knocked prone.
The staff also summons 1d4 giant toads, 1d2 friendly lizard men, and 1 friendly ogre at half health. All summoned creatures will disappear when they die or 1 hour has passed. They may also be dismissed as a bonus action.

----------


## Bohandas

170.) *The Hammer of Chaos* (Artifact) (3.5e)
This is a weapon from the age before ages. It can transform itself into three different shapes but is always a +2 Pitspawned Law-Bane Baatoran-Bane Anarchic weapon in all of them. 

The primary shape is a big silver-headed warhammer, always sized for a creature one size category larger then the wielder but enchanted so that it can nevertheless be wielded in one hand. If a critical hit is struck with the weapon in this form it releases a _Chaos Hammer_ effect centered on the victim. As with a vorpal weapon roll for this last effect even if the target is immune to crits

The second form is a fully automatic shotgun (it's up to you whether to use the D20 modern firearm rules or the D20 Call of Cthulhu firearm rules) with an unending supply of silver bullets and, again, balanced for one handed use.

The third form is a jackhammer that additionally casts _shatter_ on anything hammered with it, and can be used to cast _Earthquake_ after 8 rounds of continuously hammering the ground. This earthquake spell is centered on the wielder but the wielder is immune to its direct effects (although not to being hit by falling debris or falling through collapsed floors).  It can also be used to cast _Break Enchantment_ on anything it hammers for a single full round

Overwhelming evocation and chaos; CL 23rd; Prerequisites Artifact; Price Artifact; Weight 20 lb in shotgun and war hammer form, 35lb in jackhammer form

171.) *Ring of Junkfood* (3.5e)
This ring grants a +1 resistance bonus to fortitude saves to avoid ill effects from eating spoiled, poisoned, or diseased food
Faint abjuration; CL 1; Forge Ring, _Purify Food and Drink_ or _Resistance_; Price 25-250gp?

----------


## Phhase

172) *Granite Maul* (5e)
This simple-looking weapon is a rectangular block of granite with a long handle. It has +1 to attack and damage, and deals 1d12 bludgeoning damage. In addition, the maul has 2 charges. If the wielder makes an attack, they may burn one or both charges to make extra attacks (Single attacks - NOT attack actions). The charges refresh at each dawn. If the Maul has no charges, the wielder may still declare extra attacks, but suffers a level of exhaustion for each after attacking. 
Strong Transmutation; CL 13; _Haste_;

173) *Wrap of the Hidden* (5e)
This item is a strip of off-white cloth of varying length, with faint grey runes on it.

If wrapped around the eyes, the wearer is completely blinded. The wearer cannot be affected by anything that requires the target to be able to see. In addition, the wearer is rendered invisible to any creature closer than 70 feet (And are blurry and impossible to identify in detail even at 70 feet). All minor signs of the wearer's passage (footprints, water displacement) are erased, although the wearer can still be located by scent or sound. If you can't see them... 

If wrapped around the nose, the wearer's sense of smell is disabled. In addition, they emit no scent whatsoever and any creature who uses scent to see has disadvantage on Perception against the wearer. The wearer has advantage on saving throws made against inhaled hazards. If the mouth is also covered, the wearer is fully immune to inhaled hazards, although they can still be manually choked or drown, and they cannot breathe in an oxygenless environment. If you can't smell them...

If wrapped around the mouth, the wearer's sense of taste is disabled. They become immune to ingested poisons (although it's moot because the wrap stops you from eating anyway). The wearer gains DR 3 against bite attacks, and they taste extremely nondescript, completely unlike meat. In addition, the wearer becomes immune to attacks that drain their blood, such as a vampire's bite (although the bite will still deal damage normally). If you can't taste them...

If wrapped around the ears, the wearer is deafened. They become immune to attacks that would deafen them, any effect that requires something to be heard, and gain DR 3 versus sonic. In addition, they emit no sound whatsoever, including speech. If both the wearer's nose and ears are covered, they are effectively invisible to creatures that rely exclusively on those senses to see. If you can't hear them...

If enough wraps (or an exceedingly long one) are found, and used to wrap the body, the wearer's sense of touch is disabled. They feel numb and weightless. This imposes disadvantage on Dexterity skill checks and saving throws, and takes -2 on attack rolls with Finesse weapons. However, they gain DR 1 against all damage except psychic (stacks with other bonuses), advantage against all effects that attempt to move them unwillingly, and gain Evasion. The wearer also become immune to effects that cause severe pain, such as _symbol of pain,_ and can continue fighting past 0 hitpoints, falling only if killed or failing death saves. However, the wearer cannot feel attacks, and must make a perception check (DC 19) to even notice non-psychic attacks that strike them that they cannot see. If you can't feel them...

If the entire body is covered, the wearer effectively ceases to exist altogether. They cannot be targeted by divination spells. Only truesight or an antimagical effect can reveal them. Even Detect Spells fail to notice them. However, as the wearer is nigh-totally isolated from the world, some other way must be found to sense the environment, such as the spell _Arcane Eye_.

Strong Abjuration; CL 12; _Blindness/Deafness, Stoneskin, Nondetection_;

----------


## Bohandas

> 173) *Wrap of the Hidden* (5e)
> This item is a strip of off-white cloth of varying length, with faint grey runes on it.
> 
> If wrapped around the eyes, the wearer is completely blinded. The wearer cannot be affected by anything that requires the target to be able to see. In addition, the wearer is rendered invisible to any creature closer than 70 feet (And are blurry and impossible to identify in detail even at 70 feet). All minor signs of the wearer's passage (footprints, water displacement) are erased, although the wearer can still be located by scent or sound. If you can't see them... 
> 
> If wrapped around the nose, the wearer's sense of smell is disabled. In addition, they emit no scent whatsoever and any creature who uses scent to see has disadvantage on Perception against the wearer. The wearer has advantage on saving throws made against inhaled hazards. If the mouth is also covered, the wearer is fully immune to inhaled hazards, although they can still be manually choked or drown, and they cannot breathe in an oxygenless environment. If you can't smell them...
> 
> If wrapped around the mouth, the wearer's sense of taste is disabled. They become immune to ingested poisons (although it's moot because the wrap stops you from eating anyway). The wearer gains DR 3 against bite attacks, and they taste extremely nondescript, completely unlike meat. In addition, the wearer becomes immune to attacks that drain their blood, such as a vampire's bite (although the bite will still deal damage normally). If you can't taste them...
> 
> ...


I like this. This is clever. I've seen things similar to the blindfold usage before and I love the way you've extended it

----------


## Phhase

> I like this. This is clever. I've seen things similar to the blindfold usage before and I love the way you've extended it


Thanks  :Small Big Grin: . It's an interesting one for sure. This is actually the second write, I lost the first by accident.

----------


## Bohandas

174.) *Zagyg's Wacky Fortress*

Zagyg's Wacky fortress is a combination of _Daern's Instant Fortress_ and a bouncy castle. Wen deactivated, it is a small kevlar cube. Upon activation it inflates into a three story tower. Doing anything requiring any degree of finesse in the tower requires a DC10-15 balance, jump, or tumble check (any may be chosen by the character). If the tower is deactivated while anything is in it, it collapses around it, leaving the offending item as if it was in a large but tight sack. The fortress is made of kevlar (treat as having the hardness of iron, w/ increased hardness vs bludgeonig weapons; but only 1/4 the HP since it's inflatible)

Strong conjuration; CL 13th; Craft Wondrous Item, _Gust of Wind_; Price 35000(?) gp

----------


## Phhase

> 174.) *Zagyg's Wacky Fortress*
>  a bouncy castle.


Bless this post. I love this thread and will keep it alive until it fulfills its promise.

175.) *Vestment of Comfort*

This ensemble includes a shirt and gloves, both of which must be worn for the magic to function. The clothing will change to match the weather or the whims of the wearer (Could be fingerless gloves, mittens, a long or short-sleeved shirt, a sweater, etc.), and if dirtied, will clean itself completely over 1d3 rounds. This includes grime accrued on the wearer beneath the clothes, so by extension, the wearer is kept mostly clean, even if they do not have access to cleaning amenities. The clothes cannot become much larger or shorter than an average shirt for the wearer's size (Fits any humanoid from Small to Large size). While the clothing can be personalized, it always appears fairly plain and humble, never gaudy, although quite comfortable.

Though perhaps not seeming so from the outside, the shirt and gloves are indeed magical. If damaged (torn, slashed, ripped to shreds), the garments will reform over 1d3 rounds. Much like a troll, burns ruin the garment (lightning, fire, acid). They offer no defense, but do not hinder movement, so the wearer may add his Dex bonus to his AC if they are not wearing other armor that hinders them. They can be worn beneath other armor, although this may disable some of its benefits. 

At all times, the garment tries to keep the wearer at a comfortable temperature. The wearer has advantage and +6 on checks made to resist extreme cold and heat environments. Theoretically, this benefit extends to anyone in contact with the garment for protracted time, so apply this effect to anyone the wearer is carrying piggyback. 

Wearing this garment, one gains +4 to any Charisma check made to convince another that you pose no threat/are friendly, as long as you make some sort of peaceful physical contact, like shaking hands. 

Wearing this garment beneath armor allows one to sleep comfortably in the armor without risking a level of exhaustion.

If a reasonably non-hostile entity is experiencing great despair, suffering from splintered nerves, or otherwise distressed, the wearer may use the garment to cast _calm emotions_ on them. They must be in comfortable contact with the other party (hug, pat, etc.), and the recipient may freely choose whether or not they accept the comfort. This removes any Frightened status, but not Charmed. This functionality cannot be used while the Vestment of Comfort is entirely beneath armor.

Mild Enchantment; CL 9th; Craft Wondrous Item, _calm emotion, endure elements_;


Feels like alot of words for such a simple concept-the ultimate in comforting shirts, but oh well.

----------


## Phhase

> *33: Portable Bath*
> 
> Mildly acidic water, (about as acidic as lemon juice)



Uh oh. 

Do you see what I see?

Don't give this to particularly mean characters...

----------


## Phhase

176.) *Toxin Spreader* 
    This hand crossbow has +1 to attack and damage rolls. In addition, there is a revolving mechanism fitted above the release. This mechanism has three ports where vials may be attached. If a vial containing an amount of a substance (three drops is enough) is attached to the mechanism and rotated into place, the crossbow will synthesize a minute amount of this substance and anoint all ammo fired from the crossbow with that substance. As an action, the user may rotate a different vial of substance into place, changing the firing effect.

Medium Transmutation; CL 8th; Craft Wondrous Item, _poison_ or _poison spray_;

----------


## jqavins

*177) Lesser Healing Balm / Healing Balm / Greater Healing Balm
*
This item may be spread on an injured creature and acts as a _Cure [Light, Moderate, or Serious] Wounds_ spell. But simply being spread by hand is not the item's main purpose.

A vial of this balm is usually found with a few special hand crossbow bolts fitted with blunt, soft, sponge-like tips. Then the vial is loaded into a _Toxin Spreader_ crossbow and the soft-tipped bolts are fired, the bolts will carry the balm to the target, allowing the user to heal a comrade remotely, even if the recipient is engaged in combat.

Although the _Toxin Spreader_ cannot create the balm, a single vial is sufficient for five shots (or a single direct application). The bolts are reusable if recovered intact.

----------


## Phhase

178.) *Sunshard*
This weapon appears as a slender 4-5 foot splinter of yellow-orange crystal. They are usually made in batches of 7. When thrown, it acts as a _+1 javelin_. It flies straight, always traveling to maximum range (Use the same attack roll for determining if creatures behind the first are hit). In addition, as the thrower winds up, the _Sunshard_ begins to crackle with orange-yellow lightning. Once thrown, the projectile becomes a bolt of yellow-orange lightning, dealing 2d4 lightning and 2d4 radiant damage to any target struck. If this damage would reduce the target to 0hp, the bolt bores an ashen hole and passes right through to the remainder of its range, possibly hitting enemies behind the first. The _Sunshard_ is consumed in the attack. Alternatively, one may drive the _Sunshard_ directly into the ground at their feet, causing an explosion of yellow-orange lightning. Enemies within 5 feet take 3d4 lightning and 3d4 radiant. Affected enemies lose their reaction if they fail a DC 16 Con save.

If thrown by a Cleric with the Light domain, the cleric has the option to Channel Divinity as a bonus action and any _Sunshards_ thrown will reappear in their hand at the beginning of their next turn.


Medium Evocation; CL 9th; Craft Wondrous Item, Sunbeam or Sunburst;

----------


## Bohandas

179.) *Bottled Ship* (3.5e)
 When uncorked near a body of water this model ship expands into a full sized sailing ship and appears in the water. Speaking a command word causes the ship to shrink down and go back into the bottle. Anything still on the ship when it shrinks falls into the water where the ship was

Aura; CL ; Craft Wondrous Item, _Shrink Item_,; Price 66667gp (based on assumption that swan token is a one use galley and this is a infinite use sailing ship); Weight

180.) *Flame Retardant* (3.5e)
The liquid in this throwable flask affects elementals with the [fire] subtype with the effect of a _Feeblemind_ spell if they fail a fortitude save
Moderate Enchantment; CL 9; Prerequisites Craft Wondrous Item, _Feeblemind_ or _Dispel Fire_; Price ~900gp? (20gp [since its more limited than regular feeblemind] X Lv5 X CL 9)

181.) *All Weather Cloak* (3.5e)
This is a coat or cloak which is insulated against all extremes of weather, effectively acting as a sealed climate-controlled pod despite being loose and open at the feet, face, and arms. The temperature inside of the cloak is fixed at 70 degrees farenheit as long as the temperature outside is between 0 and 140 degrees. Humidity inside of the cloak is fixed at a comfortable range as well. The cloak also prevents any part of the wearer which it covers from getting wet or muddy. Though it hedges out water, it does not allow allow breathing underwater as it does not reoxygenate the bubble of air it takes with it. It also hedges out smoke., noxious gases and vapors, dust, sand, and dirt. It only hedges out contaminants on areas of the body that it currently covers (eg, it will not keep mud off your arms if the sleeves are rolled up and won;t keep your head dry underwater if the hood is down). The cloak can also obscure the wearer's face with a command word.
Aura; CL 5; Craft Wondrous Item, _Endure Elements_ and _Prestidigitation_(?) and either _Secure Shelter_ or _Tiny Hut_; Price ~9500 (5700? 16000?); Weight 2lb

----------


## Lacco

182. *Warhorn of Ragnar, King of Frozen Wastes*

(used for [RoS]
An ancient relic of long-forgotten king. This warhorn was - according to the legend - used by king Ragnar the Frostbringer, King of Frozen Wastes, the only man that as able to bind all North Clans together. The legends state that when blown, it bellowed with the power of north wind, its voice coarse, bringing cold and frost. 
This ancient blowing horn is feet and half long, but rather light for its size. It is made of bone of a long-forgotten monster - it might be dragon but the size is not right. It is finely crafted and decorated with images of winter, war and death. While thin and light, it seems sturdy and durable.

When blown, the temperature in direction of the sound drops suddenly and a gust of wind is felt (cold breeze).

[GM Only] _The horn is an item of power, which absorbed King Ragnar's mentality and holds courage and honor - even reckless courage - as its ideal. It has a Belief "A true Hero is Courageous and Honorable" and "Death before Dishonor, Death to Cowards".
Therefore, whenever its wielder acts with honor and courage, imitating the ancient Northerners, laughing into Death's face, it is imbued with power, gaining 1 Spiritual Point to its first Belief (up to max of 5). This may be added as additional die (bonus) to any roll that is requires courage or honor (e.g. in combat).
Whenever its wielder acts dishonorably or cowardly (the wielder needs to break his wov, ignore his debt, run from combat or break the hospitality rules), the horn gains 1 Spiritual Point to its second Belief (up to max of 3). This will work as Curse - giving the wielder penalty on all rolls that could lead to their death equal to value of the Belief. The horn can be discarded at any moment, but if second Belief reaches 3, the Horn will disappear from hero's possession (the curse is lifted by honorable/courageous deeds; 1 point per each deed or each 24 hours without the Horn).
When the Horn becomes powerful enough (1st Belief = 3), the wielder will come to understand its second power. When blown, player may decide to spend the Belief points and create a blizzard-like effect (similar to Cone of Cold) in direction of the sound. It has a chance to stun, freeze and damage the living in affected area._

----------


## Phhase

> 179.)  Flame *Retard*ant


LOL

183.) *Demon Bone Spear*

This weapon is a _+1 longspear_. It is light enough to be held in one hand, though it has the reach of a weapon one size larger. It deals +1d6 lightning damage on a hit. If you would take damage from a lightning effect that is not Area of effect, you can make a Dexterity check (Dc equivalent to the enemy's spellpower+1). On a success, the spear absorbs the effect. The damage is reduced to 1 per each dice of the effect. If the effect would continue in some way (Such as _chain lightning_) it ceases to do so on a successful check. For each damage dice of the attack absorbed, the spear gains a charge. The spear loses half its charges every long rest/dawn.

At 3 charges: deals +1d10 damage instead.

At 5 charges: deals +1d12 damage instead and enemies within 5 feet take damage equivalent to the number of charges each round they move into or start thier turn there. The air reeks of ozone as energy arcs off of the spear.

At any time, the wielder may choose to discharge the spear. Make a Dex or a spell attack. This creates a lightning bolt that deals chargesd6 damage to the target and 1/2chargesd6 damage to everything within 10ft of you.


Aura strong evocation; CL 10th; _lightning bolt, absorb elements_; Price: 9000gp

----------


## Bohandas

184.) *Artifake* (3.5e)
This is an otherwise non-magical item (can be of any sort) that has been enchanted to have an overwhelming magic aura.
Overwhelming illusion; CL 1; Craft Wondrous Item, _Nystul's Magic Aura_; Price 1000? (~100-2000)



#185-188 are based on things from Aqua Teen Hunger Force and are reposted from http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showt...1#post24079781

185.) *Teeshirt of the Dead* (3.5e)
_"Osiris, the Egyptian god of the dead, wore this teeshirt on hot days in his underw.... in the underworld. It was given to him by an ancient bank when he opened a checking account. Some say it gave him the power to say and to do anything, amd that's why most of the dead, in the underworld, referred to him as an ass."_

The t-shirt of the dead gives its wearer the ability to use "Limited Wish" once per minute, as cast by a level 13 wizard with prohibited schools evocation and divination
Overwhelming Necromancy and Conjuration; CL 20; Artifact

186.) *The Foreigner Belt* (3.5e)
_"The wearer of this belt shall posess all the superpowers of 70's supergroup 'Foreigner'"_

This belt allows the use of several powers activated by command word. A DC 10 perform(singing) check is required to activate them correctly.
_Heatstroke_ (DC 14) (spell compendium) - "Hot Blooded"
_Deep Freeze_ (DC 20) - (Dragonlance Campaign Setting) - "Cold as ice"
_Double Vision_ (DC 13) (see below) - "Double vision"
Strong Evocation ; CL 13; Craft Epic Wondrous Item, _Deep Freeze_, _Double Vision_, _Heatstroke_; 292500?? gp; Weight 1

*Spoiler*
Show


*Double Vision*

*Necromancy*(?)
*Level:* Brd 1, Clr 2, Sor/Wiz 1
*Components:* V
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Actiom
*Range:* Medium (100+10/CL)
*Target:* One Living Creature
*Duration:* Permanent (D) (see below)
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude Negates
*Spell Resistence:* Yes

The target of this spell is permanently dazzled until the spell is dismissed or dispelled or they receive some treatment that can remove dazzling or blindness.


187.) *The Broodwich* (3.5e)
_"Forged in darkness from wheat harvested in hell's half acre. Baked by Beelzebub. Slathered with mayonaise beaten from the evil eggs of dark chickens forced into sauce at the hands of a one-eyed madman. Cheese boiled from the rancid teat of a fanged cow. Layered with 666 seperate meats from an animal that has maggots for blood!"_

The broodwich is a cursed sandwich which planeshifts anybody who eats it to the lower planes with no save (a creature who eats the entire sandwich is considered willing) and then reappears in a random location on the material plane. After eating most of the sandwich the user is summoned to the lower planes like a summoned creature, but is only fully shifted there upon completing the entire sandwich. The Broodwich is attached to a disembodied intelligence which tries to convince the first person who encounters it after reappearing to eat it. The sandwich has Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 10, and 10 ranks in both bluff and diplomacy. Since the sandwich's intelligence is not directly attached to it it can stray up to 40 feet away from the sandwich and thus see around corners etc. It is neutral evil.

Strong (Overwhelming?) conjuration and necromancy; CL 18; Craft Wondrous Item, _Plane Shift_; Price ????? (Artifact?); Weight 1 lb

188.) *Sure Shelter* (3.5e)
_"When's it gonna magically form itself back into a house again?"_

This small building reassembles itself if destroyed

Moderate Conjuratiom; CL 7; Craft Wondrous Item, _Leomund's Secure Shelter_; Price 10000; Weight 50 tons(???)

----------


## Phhase

189). *Silent Gold*
This dagger is cursed. It appears as a stiletto with wicked spiral serrations and a golden tint marbled with tarnish. It provides +1 to attack, damage, and Dex (Stealth) checks. Once attuned, it cannot be unattuned without the use of _Remove Curse_, and you have disadvantage when attacking with any other weapon. Though it cannot speak, the dagger is sentient, and chaotic evil. The wielder senses its bloodlust while in combat. It also surges with hatred and urges the wielder to act if there is a particularly loud or annoying person, creature, or object nearby. The wielder's ears become more sensitive, and more easily bothered by noise, though their hearing does not actually improve. They gain vulnerability to sonic damage. The dagger is especially annoyed by sonic attacks and effects. When the dagger scores a critical hit or a killing blow, the wielder must succeed at a Wisdom save (DC 9 + times you have had to save so far). On a failure, the dagger devours the target's and the wielder's tongues. The wielder can no longer speak, and is prevented from casting spells with the sonic damage type. However, they can still cast spells with verbal components as if they possessed a feat or ability that allowed them to do so. The wielder's tongue cannot be restored by magic while the curse remains. Efforts to do so will cause the dagger to force the wielder to attempt to strike the caster.


Strong Illusion; CL 13; Craft Wondrous Item, _Silence_; ? gp;

----------


## Bohandas

190.) *Rod of Probation* (D&D 3.5e)

The primary power of this rod is to lay a very specific curse on anyone the user touches it to, such that any time the target attempts to attack someone, whether physically or with magic, they fail 50% of the time (a more specialized version of the 50% chance to lose any action curse from the Bestow Curse description). This is most easily done to a restrained target. The curse can be bestowed with a melee touch attack but the rod is not shaped or weighted to be a weapon and so an improvised weapon penalty applies. (A DC 14 Will save resists the curse)

The rod also allows the use of _Hold  Monster_ once per day (Will DC 17 resists). 

Finally, the rod can also bestow a _Mark of Justice_ (with the normal open-ended selection of curse effects) once per day; this, like the spell, takes the normal time and entails writing on the target (using the rod as a writing tool) and thus can only be done to restrained or willing targets. However, writing the _Mark of Justice_ on a creature affected by the rod's _Hold Monster_ ability extends the duration of the _Hold_ effect until either the mark is written or the user abandons writing it. The rod also functions as a pen that never runs out of ink.

Aura: Moderage Necromancy; CL 9 ; Prerequisites: Craft Rod, _Bestow Curse_, _Hold Monster_, [i]Mark of Justice; Price 36000gp*

*([limited curse at will] 3 (lv) x 9(cl) x 2000 ÷ 6 [limitation]=9000; [themed abilities] 9000/2=4500) 4500 + ([hold monster 1/day] 5(lv) x 9(cl) x 2000 /5[uses per day] = 18000; [themed abilities] 18000x3/4=13500) 13500 + ([MoJustice 1/day] 5(clrLv) x 9(cl) x 2000 ÷ 5 [uses per day]=18000; ) 18000


EDIT:

191.) *Heart of Darkness* (3.5e) (Graft Using the Fiend Folio/Libris Mortis/Lords of Madness rules)

This tar black heart, once implanted, bestows the benefits of the Fiendish template on it recipient

Moderate Necromancy and Evil; Prerequisite: Graft Flesh(Fiendish), _Visage of the Deity_ or _Fiendform_, Creator must be a fiend; Price ~87500* gp

*12000 (fire resist; compare ring of resist) 12000 (cold resist; compare ring of resist) 35000 (sr 15.5 avg) 9000-16000 (DR; compare invulnerability armor enchantment) 12000 (darkvision; compare goggles of night) 4000 (smite; treating as lv 1 spell at cster lv 10 1/day) Treating "themed abilities" as canceling "no space limit" that's 84000-91000

----------


## Phhase

192.) *Elixir of Ipecac*

Anyone drinking this potion must make a DC 17 Con save (You can elect to waive this). On a failure, a drinker is poisoned for 1 hour, suffers -2 to Strength, Dexterity and Wisdom while so poisoned, and must make a DC 11 Con save each round in order to be able to act that round. Failing causes the drinker to heave the contents of their stomach out onto the ground, spending the round stunned. If the creature's stomach is empty (Usually about 3 pukes in), the DC to resist puking becomes 7 instead, and only a clear gelatinous substance is expelled. Upon saving successfully 3 times against the DC of 7, or until no longer poisoned, whichever comes first. 

After vomiting the third time, a creature will expel any non-magical poison, tainted or diseased food, or other foreign objects in the body, ending their effects. They are also allowed an immediate saving throw with advantage against any non-magical disease they are suffering, and convalesce by the end of their next long rest on a success.

This potion is only slightly magical, and has advantage or +5 (Whichever is more relevant) on a save to avoid being disenchanted or corrupted.

Moderate Necromancy; CL 7; Brew Potion, _Poison, Neutralize Poison_; 200 gp;

----------


## Bohandas

193.) *Motivator*

This metallic headband was created by a lazy and absent-minded wizard in order to stop himself from putting off chores, exercise, and basic hygeine. It _dominates_ any willing subject that wears it to spend up to the next ten days working on a task set by the wearer at the time that headband is put on. A new task cannot be assigned unless at least one day has passed since the previous task was assigned, even if the previous task has already been completed.

Moderate Enchantmemt; CL 10; Craft Wondrous Item, _Dominate Person_ or _Dominate Monster_; Price ~8000gp??? [((lv4xcl10x2000)/5(charges))/2(severely restricted use)]

---------

191.) *Heart of Darkness* (3.5e) (Graft Using the Fiend Folio/Libris Mortis/Lords of Madness rules)
This heart, once implanted, bestows the benefits of the Fiendish template on it recipient
Aura Moderate Necromancy and Evil; Graft Flesh(Fiendish),  _Visage of the Deity_ or _Fiendform_, Creator must be a fiend; Price ~87500 gp

12000 (fire resist; compare ring of resist) 12000 (cold resist; compare ring of resist) 35000 (sr 15.5 avg) 9000-16000 (DR; compare invulnerability armor enchantment) 12000 (darkvision; compare goggles of night) 4000 (smite; treating as lv 1 spell at cster lv 10 1/day) treating themed abilities as canceling no space limit that's 84000-91000

---------

194.) *Cambionic Cojones* (3.5e) (Graft Using the Fiend Folio/Libris Mortis/Lords of Madness rules)

The recipient of this graft can enter a barbarian rage three times per day. Additionally, any offspring sired by them will have the fiendish template.

Price ~23000? (CL5xLV3x2000(useActivated)x(3/5)+some extra)

---------

195.) *Zombie-Dagger* (3.5e)
This +1 dagger allows the wielder to infect a creature struck by the blade with the Apocalypse Zombie Virus (DC 16; see Apocalypse Zombie, below) once per day. The wielder can decide to use the power after he has struck. Doing so is a free action, but the effect must be invoked in the same round that the dagger strikes.
Moderate Necromancy; CL 11; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, _Contagion_, _Create Undead_; Price 22102*-28702**


* (Dagger of Venom x (cl11xlv6)/(cl5/lv4), accounting for +1 and masterwork seperately); Weight
**(CL11xLv6)x(1/5) + Plus1 Dagger

---------

196.) *Stabby McFacestab* (3.5e)
+1 Anarchic Mindfeeder(MiC) Impaling(MiC) Implacable(MiC) Zombie-Dagger (see above) Ardent 5; AL CE;  Int 10, Wis 20, Cha 19; Speech, Telepathy, 120 ft. Blindsense, Darkvision, Hearing and _Read Magic_;

Lesser Powers: Item Has 10 ranks in Diplomacy; Item has 10 ranks in Knowledge(Religion); Item has 10 ranks in Spellcraft, _Knock_ 3/day
Greater Power: _Crumble_ (SC) 3/day, _Locate Creature_ 3/day
Special Purpose: Foment Rebellion
Special Purpose Power: _Break Enchantment_

Saves: Fort +13 Ref +13 Will +20
SA: Intelligent Magic Item Powers, Mantle Powers, Psionics
SQ: Construct Traits, Intelligent Magic Item Powers, Half Damage From Fire and Electricity, Quarter Damage From Cold, Hardness 12
HD/HP: 5d6+12 (29 hp)
Speed: 0ft (10 ft when psionically focused)
Power points/Day: 37
Powers Known:
1st- Dimension Hop, Energy Ray, Matter Agitation, Psionic Charm
2nd- Cloud Mind, Concealing Amorpha
3rd- Psionic Speak With Dead
Mantles: Chaos, Deception Freedom, Death 

Feats
Expanded Knowledge (energy ray), Psicrystal Affinity (Liar)

Skills
Bluff 6 (2+4), Concentration 8, Diplomacy 14 (10+4), Knowledge (Dungeoneering) 1, Knowledge (History) 1, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) 1, Knowledge(Religion) 10, Knowledge(The Planes) 2, Knowledge (Psionics) 1, Psicraft 2, Spellcraft 10

----------


## Phhase

197.) *Lava Lamp of Good Ideas* (5e) (Requires Attunement)

This conical glass vessel is filled with colored fluid and glowing wax. As an action, the user may speak a command word to turn it on, causing it to emit _Light_, as per the spell. This lasts until turned off.

While attuned, the Lamp has a number of charges equal to your INT bonus +1. While the lamp has been on for at least an hour consecutively (You can tell by when it looks coolest), you can, after gazing into the Lamp for 1 minute, spend a charge to cast _Divination_. When cast in this way, the spell obliges the DM to give the player something that more or less qualifies as a good idea given the current circumstances surrounding their query. For every cast after the first, there is a static 25% chance that the DM must instead call a random friend and ask them instead, using their first logical response as the answer. 

Alternatively, the user may spend a charge to cast _Augury_ after gazing for 1 minute. When cast in this way, the user must ask the Lamp a question in the format of "Is (X) a good idea?" The Lamp responds telepathically with:

"Sure thing, dude!" If the outcome is mostly positive.

"You are straight up not gonna have a good time, dude." If the outcome is mostly negative.

"Hang ten dude, it's gonna be a wild ride!" If the outcome is both positive and negative.

"Dude, bo-ring." If the outcome is neither positive nor negative.

Every time a charge is spent, the wax and fluid each change colors according to a roll on the below chart:

*1d6*
*Color*

1
Red

2
Orange

3
Yellow

4
Green

5
Blue

6
Violet




_Moderate Divination_; CL 10; _Craft Wondrous Item_, _Divination_, _Augury_, Must be intoxicated while crafting; _Price:_ 1337gp and must beat the seller 2 out of 3 at either: Arm Wrestling (Str), Surfing (Dex), Drinking (Con), Stoned Painting (Int), Three-Card Monte (Wis), or Rap-battling (Cha). Alternatively, beat them once at two contests simultaneously.

----------


## Phhase

For the post to reach 200, a slew of Dark Souls References!

198.) *Bottomless Box* (5e) (Requires Attunement)

This simple-looking metal box carries an enchantment similar to that of a _Bag of Holding_. 

This box has an interior space considerably larger than its outside dimensions, appearing as a nondescript 40ft square room (although it adapts to fit larger objects). The box can hold up to 2000 pounds, with no volume limit. The box weighs 60 pounds, regardless of its contents. Retrieving an item from the box requires an action. 

The interior of the box is effectively a separate demiplane, the box functioning as a portal.

The box is extremely durable, but if it is destroyed, its contents are scattered in the Astral Plane. The box will refuse to admit an item that puts it over its weight limit. Breathing creatures inside the box can survive up to a number of minutes equal to 60 divided by the number of creatures (minimum 1 minute), after which time they begin to suffocate.

A Bottomless Box will not allow itself to be placed inside an extradimensional space created by a Heward's handy haversack, portable hole, or similar item, or admit such an item into its interior.

The creature attuned to the Bottomless Box can set any number or complexity of requirements for the box to be opened by other creatures.

Strong Transmutation; CL 14; Craft Wondrous Item, _Leomund's Secret Chest_, _Arcane Lock_; Price: 8000gp

200.) *Gargoyle Flamespear* (5e) (Requires Attunement)

This weapon appears to be a _+2 Flaming Burst Lance._ It is grey and metallic, and conical in shape, with a lantern-like vessel filled with flame at the cone's base. It deals +1d6 fire damage to any creature struck. On a critical hit, the weapon will instead explode with flame, dealing +1d10 fire damage to the target, and any creature within 5 feet of the target except the wielder.

The _Flamespear_ has 4 charges, regaining 1d4 each dawn. While not mounted, a creature may elect to spend a charge to make a special attack. In order to make this attack, the creature must take the Dash action and move at least 10 feet in a straight line before spending the charge. When a charge is spent, the creature may use their bonus action to make a single melee attack with the _Flamespear_ against a creature in their reach. If the attack hits a Large or smaller creature, the wielder automatically shoves the target ahead of them if they continue moving toward it. Once the wielder is done charging, they make a leaping downward stab with the _Flamespear_, triggering a flaming burst and forcing the creature to make a Strength saving throw against your Strength(Athletics) check in order to avoid being knocked prone.


Strong Evocation; CL 14; _Craft Magic Weapon_, _Fireball_; Price 7000gp;

199.) *Gargoyle Flamehammer* (5e) (Requires Attunement)

This weapon appears to be a _+2 Flaming Burst Maul._ It is grey and metallic, and its head resembles a torch sconce, filled with orange fire. It deals +1d6 fire damage to any creature struck. On a critical hit, the weapon will instead explode with flame, dealing +1d10 fire damage to the target, and any creature within 5 feet of the target except the wielder.

The _Flamehammer_ has 4 charges, regaining 1d4 each dawn. As an action, the wielder may spend a charge and plant the butt of the maul on the ground. Until the beginning of your next turn, your speed is reduced to 0, you take 4 less damage from all sources except psychic, and you are immune to effects that would move you unwillingly. 

At the beginning of your next turn, the _Flamehammer_ has finished charging, and glows with incandescent orange flame, shedding bright light in a 40ft radius. You can take an action and slam the _Flamehammer_ down on a square within your reach. Any creature other than yourself within 5 feet of that square is subject to a flaming burst, and the _Flamehammer_ then spews a 20ft cone of flames in that direction until the beginning of your next turn. Any creature beginning their turn in the cone or moving into it for the first time on a turn takes 1d12 fire damage. If a creature provokes an attack of opportunity from you during this time, you cannot use the maul to attack, but you may swivel the maul it in that creature's direction, automatically causing 1d12 damage to it.

On the beginning of any turn after you trigger the flame gout, you may elect to spend another charge to cause the maul to continue spewing flame until the beginning of your next turn. You may move during this time, but may not release the maul or otherwise attack with it without ending the gout of flames.

If you choose not to use the flame gout, the glow fades and nothing more happens.

Strong Evocation; CL 14; _Craft Magic Weapon_, _Burning Hands, Flaming Sphere_; Price 7000gp;

201.) *Clump of Purple Moss* (5e)

This clump of bright purple moss has semi-magical curative properties. It is bitter-tasting, though not unpleasantly so. If eaten, the player is cured of any poisoned status effect, and has resistance to poison damage for 1 minute.

Price 20gp;

----------


## aimlessPolymath

202.
Boots of Striding and Sliding
These boots appear to function as Boots of Striding and Springing to all identification until used. Instead of increasing speed by 10 ft, at the end of any jump or any movement more than half the speed of the wearer, they slide 10 ft in the direction they were last moving. 

Price: As Boots of Striding and Springing, but 10% off.

----------


## Phhase

Ooooh, you've given me a good idea.


203.) *Sapphire Pants of Skating*(5e) (Requires Attunement)

This Medium-sized pair of pants can be worn beneath armor, but few would want to do so, since they appear to be made entirely out of scintillating, crystalline, dark blue sapphire (though it does bend just like fabric). In addition to looking totally fabulous, the wearer can, twice per long rest, activate the _Pants_ to gain the _Skate_ ability of a Sapphire Dragon.

For 10 minutes, the wearer treats all walking surfaces as frictionless, and can move along them more by thought than any physical impulse. They add 15ft to their speed. If moving uphill, they move only at normal speed, if moving downhill, they add 30ft to their speed instead. The wearer is not affected by terrain that is sticky or slippery, and has advantage on Dexterity(Acrobatics) checks. However, while _Skating_, the wearer has disadvantage on saves to avoid being knocked prone.

Mild Transmutation; CL 9; Craft Wondrous Item, _Otto's Irresistible Dance_, Creator must know at least one type of dance; Price: 1000gp


204.) *Amethyst Jacket of Equilibrium*(5e) (Requires Attunement)

This Medium-sized jacket can be worn beneath armor, but few would want to do so, since it appears to be made entirely out of scintillating, crystalline, dark purple amethyst (though it does bend just like fabric). In addition to looking totally fabulous, the wearer can, twice per long rest, activate the _Jacket_ to gain the _Body Equilibrium_ ability of an Amethyst Dragon.

For 10 minutes, the wearer can adjust their equilibrium in order to correspond to whatever surface they are in contact with. As such, they are able to walk on surfaces like water, quicksand, a spider's web, etc., without breaking through. The wearer is not affected by terrain that is rough or craggy, and has advantage on saves made in order to avoid being knocked prone. While under the effect, a creature is also resistant to falling damage.

Mild Transmutation; CL 9; Craft Wondrous Item, _Feather Fall_, Creator must know at least one type of dance; Price: 1000gp

If a creature is attuned to both *Sapphire Pants of Skating*, and an *Amethyst Jacket of Equilibrium*, they sparkle constantly, granting them +1 to AC against any creature using normal eyesight and advantage on Performance checks involving dancing. In addition, twice per long rest, if the wearer strikes a dramatic pose, they may create an effect identical to the spell _Color Spray_, except the only colors in the cone are white, blue, and purple, and it affects up to 10d10 hit points worth of creatures.

----------


## Bohandas

205.) *Validator* (3.5e)
A validator is a device used to help facilitate the use of magic scrolls as high-denomination currency. This is a small gem in the shape of a long elongated bipyramid. It will glow when placed on a magic scroll. The brightness of the glow increases in intensity every round the validator is on the scroll, up to a maximum number of rounds equal to the level of the spell in the scroll plus one (ie. up to 1 minute for a scroll of a ninth level spell). The maximum intensity, and the time it takes the validator to reach this intensity, can thus be used to gague the potency of the scroll (and whether the validator glows at all can be used to determine if the scroll is real or counterfeit).
faint divination; CL 1; Craft Wondrous Item, _Read Magic_; Price ~100-250 gp???

206.) *Whisperbox* (3.5e)
This is a small copper box, similar in size and shape to an Altoids tin but with squared off corners and no rim on the lid. By whispering into the box the user can carry on a silent conversation with anyone within 110 feet as per the _Message_ spell. Magical silence, 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal (or a thin sheet of lead), or 3 feet of wood or dirt blocks the effect. The message does not have to travel in a straight line. It can circumvent a barrier if there is an open path between you and the subject, and the paths entire length lies within the spells range. The creatures that receive the message can whisper a reply that you hear.
Faint Transmutation; CL 1; Prerequisites; 1000 gp?

*Item set - "Instant reading" (items 207-208)*

207.) *Gloves of Osmotic Learning* (3.5e)
Twice a day the user of these white cotton gloves may touch a book or other written material and absorb the knowledge contained within as if they had read it (as per the _scholar's touch_ spell). This is equivalent to a thorough reading but not to deep study; the character does not gain perfect recall of the information, just whatever they would have gotten from reading it all the way through once. If you cant read the language of the source, the magic has no effect. The gloves cannot be used to prepare spells or to cast magical scrolls, nor does it have any effect when reading a magical book (such as a tome of understanding).

Faint divination; CL 1; Craft Wondrous Item, _Scholar's Touch_; Price 800gp

208.) *Spectacles of Speed-Reading* (3.5e)
Three times per day the wearer of these glasses may instantly absorb the knowledge contained within a book or other written material as if they had read it (as per the _scholar's touch_ spell) simply by glancing at it from within arm's reach. This is equivalent to a thorough reading but not to deep study; the character does not gain perfect recall of the information, just whatever they would have gotten from reading it all the way through once. If you cant read the language of the source, the magic has no effect. The gloves cannot be used to prepare spells or to cast magical scrolls, nor does it have any effect when reading a magical book (such as a tome of understanding).

Faint divination; CL 1; Craft Wondrous Item, _Scholar's Touch_; Price 1200gp;

Collection Benefits:
A user wearing both the spectacles and the gloves may use both an unlimited number of times per day. Furthermore the limitation on the spectacles that the book must be within arm's reach away is removed and they may absorb the information from any book or other written material that they can read at least one word from (the title of a book, for instance, might be written large enough to read from across a room). This last effect is blocked by any ward that would make the book difficult to read normally or to detect with divinations as well as by any intervening material that blocks detect spells, even if the user has some ability to see through them.

A user with both the spectacles and the gloves may also _read magic_ on amy item they are holding

----------


## Geopol4r

The giraffe quality
Plus 2 bonus
You now have a 12 foot neck. 6 foot legs, and are an herbivore. You don't gain the pattern of a giraffe but you think you are one

----------


## Vaern

209)  *Spellcharge Gloves*
_The palms of these soft, flexible leather gloves are embroidered with various symbols in a silvery thread. The symbols glow faintly when charged with spellpower._ 
A caster wearing spellcharge gloves may hold the charge of a touch spell in his hands. The spell discharges only through the caster's hand or forearm, rather than when any part of his body comes into contact with a creature or object. He may a his free hand to cast another spell with a somatic component without losing the held charge, and may even hold the charge of a second touch spell in his other hand. 
Unlike most magical gloves, a creature with more than two arms may benefit from more than one pair of spellcharge gloves - up to one glove per hand. Such a creature may hold the charge of up to one spell in each gloved hand.
A touch spell's charge may be held indefinitely, but dissipates if the hand holding the charge is used to cast another spell with a somatic component or if the glove is removed. A spell discharges if the hand holding the charge comes into contact with a creature or object.

Faint transmutation; CL 1st; Craft Wondrous Item, spell flower; Price 4,000 gp (two gloves)
Cost to create: 2,000 GP, 160 XP, 4 days

----------


## Bohandas

210.) *Mordenkainen's Camera of Commentary*
Recovered from the eleventh sub-basement of Castle Greyhawk, this (oldschool, film-based) movie camera automatically adds audio commentary in the voice of the legendary wizard Mordenkainen (Int 27, Wis 15, Cha 18, Bluff +11, Diplomacy +18, Know(Arcane) +38, Know(Planes) +23, Know(Religion) +23, Sense Motive +9, Dpellcraft +38) to anything filmed with it. The camera is not actually intelligent as such nor does it remain in contact with the real Mordenkainen, but it contains an echo of the great mage's personality powered by sympathetic magic which runs off of samples of Mordenkainen's hair which have been incorporated into the internal mechanisms.
Strong (Illusion??) Transmutation and Necromancy; CL 15th; Prerequisites Craft Wondrous Item, _Ghost Sound_, _Simulacrum_, _Speak With Dead_, requires a hair sample from the person doing the narration; Price ???; Weight ~15-25lbs???


141.) *Painting Frame*
When the user looks through this empty picture frame and says the command word a painted picture of whatever the user sees through the frame (at the time of the command word being spoken) appears inside the frame sometime in the next 1d4 rounds
Faint Conjuration; CL 3; Prerequisites Craft Wondrous Item, _Detect Thoughts_ OR _Clairvoyance_ OR _Scrying_ OR _amaunesis_, Plus _Fabricate_ OR _Silent Image_ OR any _Creation_ spell; Price 750 gp (based on 750gp sale price of mundane video camera in _Castle Greyhawk_); Weight ~1lb

----------


## D&D_Fan

Here is more concept that stats, but maybe you could use it.

*Mirror Shield*
A magical shield that has the power of mirroring armor.
You can use an action to focus the mirror on a target. Your armor class becomes the same as your enemy, or you can force them to make a save and if they fail their armor class becomes yours.

*Shadow Candle*
Whenever this candle is lit it produces heat, but not light. Instead it creates magical darkness in a radius of a normal candle.

*Heavy Boots*
These boots appear to be boots of flying, but are quite the opposite. while wearing them, you are unable to fly magically, you fall twice as fast, and take double the normal fall damage. they are cursed, and can't be removed while attuned to you. you can't end attunement until the curse is removed.

----------


## sleepyhead

215)*Chalice of Fire
*A small elegent chalice that when wine is drunk from it allows the creature to, within 3 rounds, use an action to exhale fire in a 15-foot cone. Each creature in that area must make a Dexterity saving throw, taking 3d6 damage of the chosen type on a failed save, or half as much damage on a successful one. A flammable object hit by this spell ignites if it isnt being worn or carried. The Chalice of Fire holds enough wine to be used 6 times before having to be refilled.

After this attack is made roll a d20 on a 10 or lower nothing happens, 11 or higher the fire summons 1d2 Magmins in the area of effect.

216)*Sheath of Transmutation*
This leather sheath magically grows and shrinks to accommodate the blades inside of it. After a blade has entered it you may speak the command word and the weapon becomes a flying sword. Only one sword can be affected this way at a time. If the sword was magical it also gains its bonuses while animated. Ex. a +1 giant slayer sword were to be animated the sword would keep the +1 and its magical effect.

----------


## jqavins

> *Heavy Boots*
> These boots appear to be boots of flying, but are quite the opposite. while wearing them, you are unable to fly magically, you fall twice as fast, and take double the normal fall damage. they are cursed, and can't be removed while attuned to you. you can't end attunement until the curse is removed.


Proposed amendment: these boots are a mixed blessing. They give you stability, making you immune from effects that would knock or lift you off your feet such as being knock-back, levitation, and even lifted physically off your feet against your will. Which is great until you fall or try to fly.




> 215)*Chalice of Fire...
> *The Chalice of Fire holds enough wine to be used 6 times before having to be refilled.


Proposed amendment: each time beyond the first that you use the chalice within a one hour span, make Fort (or Con) a saving throw to aim properly. The DC is 4 + the number of drinks taken from the chalice within the hour. Prior intoxication adds to the DC, but drinks from the chalice add to intoxication for other purposes only according to the actual quantity consumed.

----------


## sleepyhead

> Proposed amendment: each time beyond the first that you use the chalice within a one hour span, make Fort (or Con) a saving throw to aim properly. The DC is 4 + the number of drinks taken from the chalice within the hour. Prior intoxication adds to the DC, but drinks from the chalice add to intoxication for other purposes only according to the actual quantity consumed.


Okay love the idea but, what would failing the DC cause? would it just reduce damage?

----------


## Vaern

217)  *Sorcerer's Sharpening Stone*
_Nothing about this item seems to indicate that it is anything other than an ordinary whetstone._
If the owner of a sorcerer's sharpening stone spends at least five minutes using it to hone a piercing or slashing weapon, that weapon gains a +1 enhancement bonus for 1 hour. This ability functions once per day.
Faint transmutation; CL 1st; Craft Wondrous Item, magic weapon; Price 800 gp; Weight 1 lb. 
Cost to create:  400 gp, 32 xp, 1 day

218)  *Warmage's Whetstone* 
_The surface of this sharpening stone is emblazoned with arcane markings._
If the owner of a warmage's whetstone spends at least five minutes using it to hone a piercing or slashing weapon, that weapon gains a +3 enhancement bonus and the _keen_ weapon property for 12 hours. This ability functions once per day. 
Moderate transmutation; CL 12th; Craft Wondrous Item, greater magic weapon, keen edge; Price 28,800 gp; Weight 1 lb.
Cost to create: 14,400 gp, 1,152 xp, 29 days

----------


## jqavins

> Okay love the idea but, what would failing the DC cause? would it just reduce damage?


I was thinking it would be a miss, handled like a miss with any missile weapon, e.g. an arrow of a rock.

----------


## TrashTrash

(219)*Thief's Knuckle Dusters*
_Uncommon Item, requires attunement, candle_
_"These knuckle dusters once belonged to a creative thief. Huh."_
This pair of brass knuckle dusters have a hollow cylinder attached to the index finger rings. When a lit candle is inserted into this cylinder, the attuned user can deal an extra 1d8 fire damage when using a melee attack.
When inserted into the Thief's Knuckle Dusters, the candles' light radius is halved.
Without the candle, they deal 1d4+2 Bludgeoning damage.


(Inspired by this guy's invention)

----------


## Vaern

220) *Girdle of Gut Feelings*
The wearer of this girdle gains increased intuition in the form of a "gut feeling" that alerts him when someone is untrustworthy, granting him a +5 competence bonus to sense motive checks.  In addition, the wearer also gains heightened awareness of when something bad is about to happen in the form of the same "gut feeling."  He gains a +2 bonus to reflex saves against traps, a +2 dodge bonus against traps, and a +2 dodge bonus on attacks made against him during a surprise round in combat.

Crafting requirements to be determined, estimated cost ~10,000 gp

----------


## Matuka

221) Aquarus Maximus

Is a long, segmented golden fishing pole that is covered in Aquan runes. The fishing line emits from a hole in the handle. There is a crank on the side. Pushing a button on the bottom turns the pole into a sword handle sized cylinder with the hook and crank sticking out. Pushing the button again turns it back. It grants +5 to luck, strength, and insight while fishing.
Whenever the line is cast, the caster must roll on a d100 chart for a random effect (all of which are water themed). On a 1 specifically, it summons a six legged colossal mega fish from the elemental plane of water which is bent on devouring the caster whole. Rolling a 100 gives the caster the Neptune's champion armor. It only does this once. If 100 is rolled again, nothing happens.

222) The Neptune's Champion Armor

This is full plate armor made of ice. It doesn't require you to have 15 STR to wear, doesn't cause stealth disadvantage, and allows the wearer to cast any water related cantrip at will. It also allows the wearer to cast water related spells as if they were a spellcaster (component requirements still apply, class requirements do not). The wearer has spell slots equal to a wizard of the same level.
Considering that 1 is certain death, and others have a good chance of killing you, and since you cannot get it twice, I'd say that's fair.

----------


## TrashTrash

(222) *Calendar of Foretelling*
Rare item, requires attunement
_"A plain-looking calendar on a piece of old parchment."_
One time per long rest, an attuned user can write one event on the Calendar of Foretelling. Doing so will deal 1d6+4 psychic damage, but a small prediction about the event will appear below the user's writing. 
The event will occur on the date it was entered under on the Calendar of Foretelling.
You can only add any single event to the Calendar once.

Once the Calendar has been filled with events, it loses its magic and becomes simple parchment.
Calendar size: one month (changes depending on calendar system of game) +11 days. (Example: 30 days +11)

(223) *Bottle of Unbreaking*
Uncommon item
_"No matter how hard you try to break this bottle, it remains intact."_
This 1 pint bottle is supernaturally durable, able to withstand any damage dealt to it.
Any item that can fit through a hole 1 inch in diameter can be inserted into the Bottle of Unbreaking, at which point it, too, becomes unbreakable. This effect only lasts while the item is inside of the bottle. 

(224) *Pants of Stupidity (Glimmering Pants)*
Cursed Item
_"This glimmering leg armor seems to have an aura of royalty to it."_ 
The wearer loses all WIS, INT, and CON bonuses. The pants cannot be removed except by a WIS saving throw, with a base DC of 15 and a disadvantage of -2.
The Pants give no AC, but appear to be highly valuable. A Detect Magic spell with a DC of 15 will reveal the curse.
Unless the player passes the check, they should be unaware of the properties of the Pants of Stupidity until they attempt to roll a check or save using their Wis, Int, or Con stats.

(225) *Egg of Excessiveness*
_"This egg is very extra."_
Throwing the egg straight up in the air will cause it to multiply itself by 1d100. Once all the eggs have impacted, the Egg will reappear in the pouch after a long rest.
Each egg does 1d4 bludgeoning damage, and the eggs will land in a 15 foot radius around the thrower.

(Credit for the latter two belongs to my brother, but he gave me permission to post them here  :Small Smile: )

----------


## TrashTrash

(226) *Salve of Prestidigitation*
Common
_"2 times the cleaning power of other salves!"_
This small vial of strong-smelling gel behaves like a 1st-level Prestidigitation spell when applied to the user's hands. It can also be used to remove ink or paint from smooth surfaces, such as marble or metal.

----------


## Sam113097

*Shatterbone Spear*
_Weapon, martial_ 
Properties: _Thrown, versatile_ 
Damage: _2d4 piercing, and you gain a +1 bonus to attack and damage rolls made with this magic weapon_

This spear looks to have been carved from the bone of an ancient creature, and is engraved with swirling runes. When you attack with the spear, its tip shatters into a dozen shards that pierce the target in several places. The Shatterbone Spear reforms in your hand after it is thrown.

----------


## Bohandas

228.) *Ring of Great Safety*
This ring grants its wearer a resistance bonus to armor class and to all saves.

Moderate Abjuration; CL 6th; Forge Ring, _Resistance_, _Mage Armor_ or _Shield of Faith_, caster must be of a level at least three times greater than the bonus of the ring ; Price 3250gp (Ring +1); 13000 (Ring +2); 30250 (Ring +3); 52000 (Ring +4); 81250 (Ring+5)

229.) *Murlynd's Folding Cannon*
this device is essentially a small portable hole the width and depth of a cannon barrel. The hole can thus be filled with gunpowder and used as a cannon. The normal fabric of phase spider silk is reinforced with mithril wire to prevent the hole from fraying as it fires.

Aura Moderate Conjuration; CL 12; Craft Wondrous Item, _Planeshift_, _Shrink Item_; Price ~5000-20000

230.) *Flaming Trousers of Truth*
These cursed pants cannot be removed and autoignite any time the wearer tells a direct lie

Faint Evocation ; CL 3rd; Prerequisites Craft Wondrous Item, any fire spell plus _Zone of Truth_ or _Discern Lies_; Price 12000??? (lv2xcl3x2000); Weight ~1lb???? whatever is normal for long pants

231.) *Comb of Unentanglement*
Designed by a wizard who worried that cast off strands of his hair might be used against him magically, this comb nullifies the connection between castoff body parta and the indivudual they came from

Aura Abjuration; CL ?; Prerequisites Craft Wondrous Item, _Dispel Magic_; Price: no bloody idea

----------


## PopeLinus1

232: *Deck of Many Exploding Things*

A normal deck of 52 cards filled with elaborate designs. As an action, one may activate a card and throw it to the ground. If struck by any spell that does damage, the card explodes and does 1d8 damage per damaging spell level to every creature within a 20 feat radius. After use, the cards are destroyed. Only one card may be used every 24 hours.

----------


## D&D_Fan

*#233* - *The Booster Pack of Things*
This shiny plastic package comes with 5 Cards inside of it.
(Represent the cards with MTG Land Cards (Plains, Island, Swamp, Mountain, Forest)
Each card does something special:

*W*: Using this card, you gain a +3 Shield.
*U*: This card bestows a spell scroll of Polymorph.
*B*: This card summons 5 skeletons, all of which are loyal to you for 1 day.
*R*: This card bestows a spell scroll of Lightning Bolt
*G*: This spell Summons a Treant that is loyal to you for 1 day.

----------


## Whonerettive

guys what is it?!
such a wonderful fantasy you have
but honestly I would like to use some of these tools :Small Smile:

----------


## D&D_Fan

#234: *Holofoil Card of Thing*
This magic card can be found mixed in with a deck of many things, or stand alone. The card comes with 1d6-1 charges. Whoever holds the card can expend one charge to cast *Wish*. Once the card is out of charges, it becomes a normal trading card.

----------


## D&D_Fan

> These cursed boots appear to be Boots Of Speed or Jumping, and will function as such until combat begins, at which time they will adhere to the floor or ground, negate the wearer's Dexterity bonus to AC, any Dodge Bonus from any source, and prevent any attempts at Evasion. The first time this occurs the wearer will also be subject to Attacks Of Opportunity from all foes who can reach the victim.


Boots of Stumbling? Boots of Glue? You should name the item.

It would also be #235/1001.

----------


## Bohandas

236.) *Sacred Spout*

This small piece of silver piping converts all water that passes through it into holy water

Aura: Faint Transmutation; CL 1? (3?); Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Itwm, _Bless Water_; Price 3250? (7250?); Weight 5lb

----------


## smetzger

237) *Lead Idol of Scylla* (sea monster offspring of Poseidon - Scylla is a maiden with a dragon/snake tail and dog heads sprouting from her body)
- size 6 inches long
- 2 times per week you may do one of the following - avoid an attack of opportunity *_or_* sneak attack a creature that is immune to sneak attacks

In addition at anytime you may smash the idol (thus destroying it) and you will gain a an action point with 3 dice (see Eberron action points p.45) which you may immediately use.

----------


## Bohandas

238.) *Macro Javelin*
This javelin turns grows four size categories when thrown (for a medium javelin it becomes colossal and therefore  deals 4d6 damage). It is thereafter the new larger size and non-magical.
Moderate Transmutation; CL 5; Prerequisites Craft Wondrous Item or Craft Magic Arms and Armor, _Shrink Item_; Price ~451gp (~151-751); Weight 2lb (medium size)

239.) *Macro weapon*
This thrown weapon or piece of ammuniti0n turns grows four size categories when thrown or fired, dealing increas3d damage accordingly. It is thereafter the new larger size and loses this property.
Moderate Transmutation; CL 5; Prerequisites Craft Wondrous Item or Craft Magic Arms and Armor, _Shrink Item_; Price ~+450gp (~+150-750); Weight 2lb (medium size)

----------


## Vaern

240a.  Salamander Gloves, Lesser
_The backs of these white cloth gloves are embroidered with a geometric design in fine red thread.  When worn by a skilled pyromancer, the embroidery seems to glimmer slightly._

These gloves are fueled by their wearer's spellpower.  The gloves may only be activated when their wearer has a fire spell of 2nd level or higher available to cast.  As a standard action the wearer of the gloves may snap her fingers and create a 5-foot radius burst of fire within 30 feet.  The burst of fire deals 1d6 points of damage per level of the wearer's highest level fire spell, up to a maximum of 3d6.
Faint evocation; CL 5th; Craft Wondrous Item, Fiery Burst; Price 13,500 gp; Weight 1 lb.
Cost to create: 6,750 gp, 540 xp, 14 days

240b.  Salamander Gloves
These gloves appear and function as Lesser Salamander Gloves, except that the maximum damage dealt by the burst of fire is increased to 6d6.
Moderate evocation; CL 11th; Craft Wondrous Item, Fiery Burst; Price 54,000 gp; Weight 1 lb.
Cost to create: 27,000 gp, 2160 xp, 54 days

240c.  Salamander Gloves, Greater
These gloves appear and function as Lesser Salamander Gloves, except that the maximum damage dealt by the burst of fire is increased to 9d6.
Strong evocation; CL 17th; Craft Wondrous Item, Fiery Burst; Price 121,500 gp; Weight 1 lb.
Cost to create: 60,750 gp, 4860 xp, 122 days

----------


## kingcheesepants

241: Wand of Hideous Laughter. This wand has a maximum of 7 charges and regains 1d6+1 charge every dawn. As an action the user may expend a charge and say the command word to cast Hideous Laughter. The command word must be a joke that the target is able to understand.

----------


## Bohandas

242.) *Quill of Ny*
Once per day this quill pen can be used to scribe a _symbol of sleep_
Moderate Enchantment; CL 9; Craft Wondrous Item, _Symbol of Sleep_; Price 18000 gp; 

243.) *Inflatible Ram*
When this hollowed out ram's horn is blown into, the rest of the ram regrows from it and follows the user's orders. If the ram is knocked unconscious, or gets tired and falls asleep, it deflates back into the horn and cannot be used again for a day. If the ram is killed, it pops and the item must be repaired (although it does not need to be reenchanted)
Aura; CL 1; Prerequisites Craft Wondrous Item, _Summon Nature's Ally 1_ or _Clone_ or _Regenerate_; Price 4800 gp; Weight ?

----------


## jqavins

> 242.) *Quill of Ny*
> Once per day this quill pen can be used to scribe a _symbol of sleep_


I'd use that on myself at bed time. Ditch the tossing and turning, then remain in normal sleep when the duration is up.

----------


## Bohandas

243.) *Photobomb*
This unweildy conglomeration of glass and fiber optic wire can be detonated with the effect of a level 15 _Sunburst_ spell*. Anything standing immediately adjacent to the bomb when it goes off also takes an additional 1d4 points of piercing damage from broken glass on a failed save. It detonates on a timer that can be set to go off between immediately and one hour.
Strong Evocation; CL 15; Prerequisites; Price 3000gp; Weight 25lbs

(dealing 6d6 damage in an 80 foot radius to normal creatures, 12d6 damage to creatures of darkness, and 15d6 damage to undead, plants, and oozes and blinding all creatures in its area, with a successful reflex save halving the damage and negating the blindness)

----------


## brian 333

*248: Orb of Water*

This slippery globe is difficult to handle, and requires a Dex save (DC 20) to handle or use. A failed save indicates that the orb was dropped.

The orb is always wet and about the solidity of gelatin, though it never falls apart or splatters. It will moisten but not soak its container.

When presented the orb grants a +5 reaction bonus to social reactions with aquatic creatures, and allows communication with any aquatic creature capable of using language.

When presented the orb may be used 3 times per day to turn, rebuke, or bolster, but not destroy, water elementals. If a character may already turn water elementals it grants three additional turnings to the character and 5 to the effective levels for turning.

Once per day the orb may create water as the spell cast at the character's highest caster level or level 5.

Once per week the orb may be used to summon a water elemental.

Once per week the orb may Calm Water in a 10 foot per caster level radius. This effect lasts for 1 hour per caster level. A character capable of turning water elementals adds 5 to his effective caster level for this purpose.

In water the orb is invisible. It can be felt or seen using True Sight or Detect Magic, but it cannot be detected with See Invisibility because it is not magically invisible.

----------


## Scalenex

*249* Ten Foot Toothpick

Ten foot poles are highly useful for low level adventurers but they are a pain to carry around.

This magical item looks like an unusually thick and ornate tooth pick until the command phrase is spoke "A ten foot pole would come in handy right now." at which point the tooth pick transforms into a ten foot pole.

The ten foot pole returns to toothpick size at the command phrase "I don't want to carry this thing around."

*250* Everytool

Everytool is a tool that polymorphs.  It can be a saw, spade, hammer, crowbar, almost any mundane tool provided it isn't too large or too specialized.

----------


## aglondier

251). *Inventory*
A rediculously complex rune scheme is tattooed across the back, taking up the shirt slot. When the appropriate hand/arm motions and command word are made, an extra-dimensional space opens up in front of the owner. It is divided up into sixteen boxes, which _Reduce_ and each store up to 20 of a particular item in stasis (maximum stack size 20). Living creatures will not activate the enchantment and cannot be stored within the space. If the runes are damaged, the space cannot be accessed. If the owner dies, the runic array peels off into a skinscroll and can be transferred to a new owner by any appropriately skilled caster.

----------


## Crim the Cold

252.) *Sweet Revenge*
_Weapon, Legendary (requires attunement, special)_

This handaxe was formed out of old wood and crystalized poison as revenge for the burning of a sacred grove. Its poison attacks the blood crystalizing it in the arteries and veins. 

Creatures hit by this handaxe must make a DC 18 Constitution save. On failure they take 2d6 poison damage and have the poisoned condition. On success they take half the poison damage and do not suffer the poisoned condition. 

Creatures slain by this weapon are rooted into place by the crystallization of their blood. Over the course of 1d4 days their corpse is consumed by an awakened tree which sprouts and reaches maturity in the specified time. This awakened tree will be friendly to the wielder of the weapon if they are present when it reaches maturity and awakens and will assist with completing one task if it can. If no one is present when the tree reaches maturity and awakens or when an awakened tree completes its task then it will make its way to where the destroyed sacred grove was if possible. If not it will seek out the nearest sacred grove or similar place and defend it. 

Being attuned to this weapon also makes the attuned immune to poison damage and the poisoned condition.

*Special:* This weapon may be wielded by someone who is not attuned to it. However, anyone attempting to wield this weapon without being attuned to it risks poisoning themselves with it. Every time the weapon is used for an attack the un-attuned wielder has a 1 in 6 chance of poisoning themselves suffering the same effects as a creature hit by the blade. Attuning to this blade requires the wielder to plant a tree seed and care of it until the sapling sprouts. This process may not be sped up by magic.

----------


## Bohandas

253.) *Santa's Sack*
This item functions as a bag of holding, except it has no weight or volume limit
Oberwhelming conjuration; CL 21; Artifact; Weight 15 lb

254.) *Ioun Stone: Brass Ball*
This ioun stone renders the user immune to fear
Moderate Enchantment; CL 12; Prerequisites; Price ~4000-20000;

255.) *Sword of Superb Seppuku*
Against the person wielding it, this sword's effective enhancement bonus is +3 higher than normal and deals an extra 2d6 points of damage
Moderate Evocati9n; CL 5th; Prerequisites Craft Magical Arms and Armor, _Inflict Light Wounds_; Price +1

256.) *Nerd Glasses of Intellect*
These spectacles add a +2, +4, or +6 enhancement bonus to the wearer's intelligence. They also negate vision impairing conditions, including bot not limited to Blindness and Dazzle;  however they do not pierce illusions.
Moserate Transmutation; CL 8; Prerequisites Craft Wondrous Item, _Fox's Cunning_, _Remove Blindness/Deafmess_; Price 14800 (+2), 32000 (+4), 60000 (+6)

257.) *Ring of Keys*
This ring has an insignia embossed on it in the shape of a key. Any time the wearer opens a door, the door is unlocked as per the _Knock_ spell, and any time they close a door it automatically locks behind them. Once per day they can _Arcane Lock_ a door by continuing to clutch the knob with the hand wearing the ring for one full minute after the door has been closed. If the wearer holds their hand against a keyhole for one minute they have a 20% chance of materializing a key for that lock. If the check fails they cannot try again. They can only make one key per lock in this manner, but if the ring is pressed against a lock that it has previously produced a key for, the insignia on the ring grows into an actual key. Producing keys is the only way the ring can open locks on things other than doors. 
Aura Moderate Transmutation; CL 4; Forge Ring, _Knock_, _Arcane Lock_; Price 22200

EDIT:
258.) *Oar of Rowing*
When placed in the appropriate spot on a boat, this oar rows by itself, without the aid of a rower.
AuraFaint Conjuration; CL 2; Prerequisites Craft Wondrous Item, _Unseen Servant_; Price 100gp (200 gp for set of 2)?; Weight ~15lb each

----------


## jqavins

> 258.) *Oar of Rowing*
> When placed in the appropriate spot on a boat, this oar rows by itself, without the aid of a rower.
> AuraFaint Conjuration; CL 2; Prerequisites Craft Wondrous Item, _Unseen Servant_; Price 100gp (200 gp for set of 2)?; Weight ~15lb each


I'm sorry my friend, but this item must come as a pair. Otherwise it's only good for moving a boat in circles.

----------


## drack

Unless it rotates sides on its own...   :Small Confused:

----------


## Bohandas

*Electrocyte Stack Graft*
This graft of electric eel tissue allows you to deal 1d6 points of electrical damage as a melee touch attack as an extraordinary ability once per minute

Prerequisites: Graft Flesh, _Shocking Grasp_ or _Call Lightning_ or _Regenerate_; Price 4000 gp




> Unless it rotates sides on its own...


Or if you have a real second rower

----------


## Bohandas

260.) *Flask of Shadows*
This erlenmeyer flask is filled with wispy black material from the Plane of Shadows. When unstoppered and used as a focus during spellcasting it allows [shadow] spells (and related abilities) to be cast while on planes disconnected from the Plane of Shadow. It contains enough material for 50 such uses, but if brought back to the Material Plane and unstoppered it will refill itself at a rate of one charge per day (or one charge per minute if brought to the Plane of Shadow). If left unstoppered on a plane disconnected from [Shadow] it will leak out at a rate of one charge per minute. If used on the Material Plane or another plane connected to the Plane of Shadows (including the Plane of Shadows itself) it makes [shadow] spells more real, to a maximum of 95% (multiple charges may not be used for a single casting; the percentage cap is for the purposes of if it is combined with other shadow magic boosting items or effects)

Moderate Illusion[shadow]; CL 9; Prerequisites Craft Wondrous Item _Greater Shadow Conjuration_ or _Greater Shadow Evocation_ or _Shades_; Price 42000gp

(based on cl9 spell level 5 using wall of force, which hedges out antimagic field, as a benchmark. Since it adds a component, subtract the cost of a component removing metamagic rod. Price seems a bit steep so no price hike for the charges recharging and add the boost if on the material plane

----------


## brian 333

> I'm sorry my friend, but this item must come as a pair. Otherwise it's only good for moving a boat in circles.


Sculling is also an option, as on Venetian gondolas.

*261: The Jester's Mask*

This item is a bard's dream or nightmare. When discovered it will appear to be a ceramic mask designed either in a dramatic frown or a comedic smile. There will be a glazed black dominoe across the eye slits and the full lips around the mouth opening will be glazed dark red. The face will be snow white except for a 'beauty mark' of some kind, usually a tiny black or red diamond shaped star on one cheek or (a larger mark) covering one eye. There will also be a three-pointed 'king of fools' crown with the points glazed purple, green, and gold.

The mask identifies as magical in the schools of abjuration and transmutation. It has no discernable alignment.

When donned the mask appears to become the face of the wearer... Or more exactly, the face that the wearer wishes to have. In fact, it can have the effect of an Alter Self spell only limited to humanoid forms and a level of detail determined by the wearer's familiarity with the being being emulated.
Vague knowledge, as if limited to stories of kobolds, will result in an appearance that anyone who has seen a kobold will recognize as fake. Having seen an elf will allow the wearer to appear to be an elf. Having lived and worked with The Baron of Eastan will allow the wearer to appear to _be_ the baron to anyone less familiar with the nobleman.

While the wearer's voice adjusts as the wearer wishes, movement and manerisms must be performed.

The folowing skills are improved by 15% (+3 in a D20 system):

Perform
Persuade or Intimidate (depending on whether the wearer chose a friendly or fearsome visage.)

The wearer may remove the mask at will and when it is donned again chose a new appearance. When removing the mask both DM and Player openly roll a D20 simultaneously. When the two rolls are within 3 points of each other the DM should let the player know that removing the mask is difficult and painful. The closer the two dice are to the same number the more pain and difficulty is involved. If ever the two dice are the same, when the weares removes the mask his face will be gone. There will be nothing from the hair line to the chin, and from ear to ear. The face will be blank and featureless.

The character in this state will be able to see and breathe normally, but will be unable to speak, eat, or drink without wearing the mask, which will otherwise loose all other powers. 

After the face is gone, wearing the mask will cause great pain so that the PC cannot concentrate long enough to cast a spell with a verbal component and the PC will make all die rolls at a 15% disadvantage, (-3.)

When not wearing the mask the faceless victim will suffer a -3 to his Charisma score. The Remove Curse spell shatters the mask but does not restore the blank face. The face can be restored by an Atonement spell, but there will be a permanent tattoo of the mask's beauty mark on the character's face thereafter.

----------


## Bohandas

262.) *Boots of Butt Kicking*

These boots grant the wearer use of the Improved Unarmed Strike feat and strike as a +1 weapon. Their bonus to atta rolls increases to +2 against targets that are flanked or have their back turned.

If the wearer already has Improved Unarmed Strike the boots allow the wearer to kick a suitably sized target (see below) up to ten feet away if the wearer succeeds at a modified trip check. This check uses the higher of their Dex or Str modifiers and does not provoke an attack of opportunity or an opposed trip attempt. If the check succeeds the target lands prone in a square of the attacker's choice up to ten feet away from their original position. The target does not provoke attacks of opportunity for squares that they pass through in this manner. Creatures more than one size category larger than the user may not be targeted by this effect.
Aura; CL ; Prerequisites Craft Wondrous Item, _Telekonesis_ or _Tenser's Transformation_ or _Mighty Throw_; Price 7000 *gp 

*(+1 weapon plus use of feat (as priced in the dark blue rhomboid ioun stone) (either unarmed steike or the kick ability which is equivalent to a lv1 maneuver  once per combat which is also equicv to a feat)

EDIT:

263.) *Dagger of Assassinating the Lords of the Nine*
Forged at the behest of Grazzt, these +2 Law-Bane Baatezu-Bane Silver Daggers contain a core consisting of the bones of slain eladrins, around which the blade is built, and as such strike as good aligned weapoms for the purposes of overcoming damage reduction
Aura; CL 8; Prerequisites Craft Magic Arms and Armor, _Summon Monster 1_, source of bones of slain eladrins; Price 34322 ; Weight 1lb

32000+322+~1000-2000

(did I post something like this already? I feel like I already posted this)

----------


## Bohandas

264.) *Googly Eye*
This graft replaces one of the user's eyes, and though ridiculous looking allows the user to learn information about anything they gaze on as if _Vision_ had been cast at caster level 13. The Googly Eye is otherwise blind, and so the user takes a -2 penalty to Appraise, Craft, Decipher Script, Disable Device, Forgery, Open Lock, Search, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, and Spot checks, Survival checks for tracking, initiative checks, Dexterity checks, ranged attack rolls, and Reflex saving throws as per page 27 of the Dungeon Master's Guide.
Divination; CL 13; Prerequisites Graft Flesh, _Vision_; Price ~179500-182000 gp

265.) *Figurine of Wondrous Power: Adobe Acrobat*
This clay figurine may be transformed for up to 3 hours per day into a performer who performs tumbling tricks as if they had 14 ranks in tumble but knows and can do nothing else
Faint Transmutation; CL 11th; Craft Wondrous Item, _animate objects_; Price 1000gp???; Weight 3lb

----------


## Vaern

*266. Eternal Lantern*
The warm flame of this magic lamp burns without oil, providing illumination in a cone as a bullseye lantern.  The fire does not spread, nor does the heat set fire to other objects so long as the flame is contained within the lantern.  The lamp may be safely covered to block its illumination, though the flame can never be fully extinguished.  Even if the lantern is filled with water the flame is merely reduced to a flicker of candlelight, but it returns to full brightness immediately upon being drained.
Three times per day the owner of an eternal lantern may open it up and grab a handful of the flame.  This flame does not harm its wielder and sheds light as a torch.  Each flame lasts for up to one minute.  The wielder of the flame may use it to make a single melee touch attack for 1d6+3 fire damage or a single ranged touch attack to hurl the flame up to 120 feet dealing the same damage.

Faint evocation; CL 3rd; Craft Wondrous Item, produce flame; Price 1,500 gp; Weight 3 lb.

*267. Gauntlets of Titan Power*
These golden gloves function much like gauntlets of ogre power, except that they also allow their wearer to move immense loads.  The wearer gains a +2 enhancement bonus to strength, and is treated as one size category larger for the purpose of determining carrying capacity.

Moderate transmutation; CL 10th; Craft Wondrous Item, bull's strength, enlarge person; Price 12,000 gp; Weight 4 lb.

*268. Kiloton Hammer*
This massive metal mallet appears rather unsuspecting, though anyone attempting to lift it immediately finds that it is extraordinarily dense and surprisingly heavy. This +3 sundering maul of impact is the appropriate size to be used by a medium creature, but weighs as much as a huge maul and deals damage as such (3d8, 19-20/x3).  
A medium creature may wield a kiloton hammer, though it suffers a -4 penalty on attack rolls as though it was two size categories larger.  Large creatures and creatures who are treated as large for determining either carrying capacity or what weapons they may wield, such as an elf wearing gauntlets of titan power or a goliath with the powerful build trait, may wield the hammer without suffering from this size penalty, as may any creature with a strength score greater than 24.
Once per day, the hammer may be used to strike the ground with great force and create a deafening thunderclap as a full-round action.  Creatures within 10 feet take 3d6 points of sonic damage (Fortitude DC 14 half).  Creatures who fail their fortitude saving throw are deafened for 1d4 rounds.  All affected creatures standing on the ground must also make a DC 14 reflex saving throw or fall prone.

Moderate evocation; CL 10th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Improved Sunder; weapon of impact, great thunderclap; Price 30,400 gp; Weight 80 lb.

*269. Lunar Pearl*
Merely carrying this pearl allows its holder to retain his shape.  The owner of a lunar pearl is unaffected by transmutation spells that would change his form (such as polymorph and similar spells), his size (such as enlarge person or reduce person), or his composition (such as flesh to stone or iron body).  He may still be affected by transmutation spells that do not alter his physical form, such as those that grant enhancement bonuses to ability scores, increase or reduce speed, grant flight (but not wings), or deal direct damage.  (The lunar pearl does not prevent damage dealt by disintegrate, though it does prevent is owner from being reduced to a trace of dust if slain.)
An afflicted lycanthrope who possesses a lunar pearl is not subject to involuntarily changing forms during the full moon, though he may still be forced to change involuntarily after taking sufficient damage.  The lycanthrope gains a +10 bonus to control shape checks made to resist involuntarily changing into animal form and to control shape checks made to return to humanoid form.

Moderate abjuration; CL 9th; Craft Wondrous Item; break enchantment; 150,000 gp

*270.  Mudora's Tome of Translation*
This dusty old tome is bound is green cloth, emblazoned with gold runes from a long-dead alphabet.
The tome contains bits of stories and lore collected from countless cultures which have all been translated into several common languages, allowing the book to be used as a guide for translating texts.  A creature referencing the tome can decipher written material as though affected by comprehend languages, though actively translating the text takes much longer requiring 1d4 hours per page rather than 1 minute per page.  Unlike the effect of comprehend languages, the tome may sometimes include notes that provide insight on the non-literal meaning of peculiar colloquialisms from other languages.
The book may also be used to translate a written message into a language that the user does not know.  When doing so, the user must make a DC 20 intelligence check.  If successful, he manages to successfully convey to intended message in the unknown language.  If the check fails, something is lost in translation which may make the message incomprehensible.  If the check fails by 5 or more, some message other than what was intended is instead conveyed.  Knowing a language that uses the same alphabet as the target language provides a +4 bonus on this check. 

Faint divination; CL 3rd; Craft Wonderous Item; comprehend languages; 6,000 gp

----------


## Bohandas

271.) *Crimson Hourglass*
This is a red tinted hourglass of Drow construction. When filled with the dried powdered blood of a living creature, that creature will age in the user's stead for the hour it takes for the sand to run down, providing that it fails a DC 16 fortitude saving throw. Additionally, if the dried blood is mixed with a poisonous substance the poison will be transmitted to the creature whose blood is being used (who may then save against it normally). The item functions no matter where the victim is, but a victim more than a mile away gains a +5 bonus on their save and a victim on another plane gains a further +5 (usually for a total of +10, except in the case of victims who are nearby but ethereal)
Aura Strong Necromancy; CL 12th?; Prerequisites Craft Wondrous Item, _Death Knell_, _Poison_; Price ?????; Weight ?????

----------


## Formion

*MESSENGER ARROW*
Arrow, rare 
This strange arrow has a whistle shaped like a sparrow instead of a true arrowhead.
You can speak a message of up to twenty five words, specify a recipient by description and shoot the arrow in the general direction that the recipient is. The arrow then transforms into a sparrow and from then on acts exactly as if you had cast the animal messenger spell. 

*BEATHAN'S BONDAGE SURPRISE*
Arrow, very rare 
Small green vines twist along the shaft of this arrow.
When you hit a large or smaller creature with this arrow, the vines spring to life, wrapping around it. The creature must succeed on a DC 14 strength saving throw, or be restrained for 1 minute. On its turn it can spend an action to make a DC 14 strength (athletics) check to break the vines. On a success it is no longer restrained.


*BRAMBLE'S THORNS*
Arrow, very rare 
Instead of a single arrowhead, this shaft holds a bundle of thorns
When you hit a creature with this arrow, the spell hail of thorns takes effect. The DC for the spell is 14.


*NATHAIR'S WHISTLES*
Arrow, very rare 
These four arrows are tipped with hollow metal arrowheads painted indigo. When they fly through the air they make a keening whistling sound.
These act as normal arrows, but when shot they make a loud whistling sound that can be easily heard up to 300 feet away and deal magic damage. In addition, they can be used to cast the spell cordon of arrows even if you don't know the spell and without expending a spell slot. If the spell doesn't activate, you can recover the arrows for later use.

*
LIFE TAPPING DARTS*
Weapon (dart), very rare (requires attunement by a spellcaster)
These three darts are made with crimson crystalline tips and white fletchings. 
You can use them as normal darts, in which case you add +1 to your attack rolls and damage. In addition, you can speak a command work and activate any number of darts. The darts magically fly to strike a creature of your choice that you can see. Make a ranged spell attack against a creature within 30 feet of you. On a hit, each dart deals 1d4 + your spellcasting ability modifier magical piercing damage and a ribbon of red light connects you to the target, granting you temporary hit points equal to the damage dealt. These temporary hit points last until the end of your next long rest.
Each dart used this way regains this ability at next dawn.



*NAUTILOID*
Wondrous item, very rare
An opalescent nautilus shell houses a sluglike creature with fine tentacles. It radiates a sense of comfort.
You have advantage on Wisdom (Insight) ability checks against creatures that are within 30 feet of you while you hold the nautiloid.
If you suffer a critical hit, the nautiloid emits a psychic scream. You and each creature within 30 feet of you take 3d10 psychic damage. If you take psychic damage from the critical hit, the nautiloid is also destroyed.



*DRAGON SURPRISE*
Arrow, legendary
When shot, the arrow transforms into an apparition of an ancient green dragon, terrorizing the creatures it touches.
When you shoot this arrow it deals no damage. Instead each creature in a line 20 feet wide and 240 feet long originating from you must succeed on a DC 19 Wisdom saving throw or become frightened of you for 1 minute.

----------


## brian 333

*279: Magic Missiles*

A set of four throwing daggers has been enchanted with the Magic Missile spell. When thrown at a target a MM spell is triggered and cast at that target as if by a Level 2 wizard. The dagger need not actually strike the target; it is the act of throwing that triggers the spell.

If the thrower is also an arcane caster with the Magic Missile spell memorized, the caster uses his own caster level to determine the spell's effect. The first missile must target the same target as the dagger.

----------


## brian 333

*280: Tante Clara's Purse*

This very large handbag is about 2 feet tall and long and about nine inches thick with a wide shoulder strap and a flap that buttons. It is made of soft leather with intricate stitching and embroidered floral patterns.

It always weighs ten pounds no matter what is put in it or removed. If the holder knows what she wants and it is inside the bag she need only reach in and it will come to her hand. Rummaging around will produce the item's contents one by one.

But there is a difference between this and any other magic bag, sack, or hole: a living person who is not obese can climb down into the sack and find herself in a tiny 12 foot cube with the walls lined with shelves and cabinets which contain the items placed inside the purse. There is a rocking chair with a floral patterned cushion and a tea service table holding a variety of teas, biscuits, and jams, along with six matching plates, cups, saucers, and a teapot which dispenses an unlimited amount of boiled water, one cup at a time. A matching sugar bowl and cream carafe and a dozen silver spoons complete the set.

The most striking thing is that three walls have a window and the fourth has a door. The windows look out on a well groomed garden and the door opens into it.

The tiny cabin sits in the center of a 240 foot cubic pocket dimension which appears to be a noble's private garden in a forest under a warm blue summer sky with no sun. The only way in or out is to climb the ladder on the back wall of the cabin up into the dark swirling grey where its attic should be and crawl back through the opening of the purse. If the purse flap is buttoned one is effectively a very comfortable prisoner.

----------


## Bohandas

281.) *Idiot Ball*

This is a ball of crystal slightly larger between the size of bowling ball and a beach ball and filled with swirling purple mist and strange shapes. There is onr hidden in every crystal sphere. It projects an aura that prevents rapid social or technological development, interdicts the development of spells to conjure  economic metals, imposes soft limits on people's ability to master certain fields of study, and performs several similar functions deemed by the forces of law at the close of the Age Before Ages to be "necessary to preserve order" 

Aura: Overwhelming Enchantment, Abjuration, Necromancy, and Law; CL: 30; Prerequisites: Artifact; Price: Artifact; Weight: 30 lb


282.) *Reading Stone*

When placed atop a book, this stone will read the book aloud. Starting at the beginning if placed upon the cover, or starting at the current page if placed on a book that is open.

Aura faint divination; CL 1; Prerequisites _Amaunesis_ or _Scholar's Touch_; Price <500gp ; Weight

----------


## brian 333

283) *Crystal Sphere*

This crystal orb is riddled with inclusions, bubbles, and translucent clouds which, except for its size, (an ovoid of 4 inches by 6 inches,) render it nearly valueless for use in jewelry. Its weight of nearly 10 pounds insures that few adventurers will want to carry it for long.

If a character of any class wishes to attune the item, a non-verbal question will form in the character's mind: What am I?

Any questions asked of the orb will be met with similar questions, as if the orb is mocking the questioner. The orb primarily wants to know what it is, where it is, and what its purpose might be. It cannot answer any questions, and will happily ask as many questions as the character will answer. When there is no obvious follow-up question, the orb will ask, Why?

The DM should portray this in a manner as naieve and childlike as possible, because the consciousness in the orb is an unhatched crystal dragon.

The egg requires decades to mature enough to hatch. As it matures the random-appearing patterns become more defined and dragonlike. Upon hatching the 2-3 foot long dragonnette requires large amounts of silica sand and trace amounts of many minerals and metals. (It will especially develop cravings for osmium, irridium, platinum, gold, silver, and copper, and if allowed to consume any of these in more than trace amounts, strands of the material will grow through its body like nerves or blood vessels. This usually beautiful pattern is an addiction-response and is unhealthy for the dragon.)

Due to its voraceous appetite and its long sleep cycle, at this point the baby crystal dragon will try to bury itself in quartz sand or rock that is a good source of quartz where it can feed and sleep undisturbed for the next few decades.

----------


## Bohandas

284.) *Rod of Piercing Spells*
When used as a focus, this rod adds +2 to a spellcaster's rols to overcome spell rrsistanve and also allows them to ignore golem-style magic immunity on a natural 20
Abjuration; CL 10; Price ~16000

----------


## TrashTrash

285) *Horn of Azeban*
Uncommon, does not require attunement
_"Why?"_
This small wooden horn has simple carvings of raccoons carved around the inside of the bell.

1/long rest, you can blow into the Horn of Azeban to summon 1d4+1 raccoons. The raccoons are not under your control, but as racoons are skittish creatures, will not attack you unless cornered.
They will most likely not attack anything _else_ either.

----------


## Bohandas

286.) *Ioun Stone: Grey Truncated Pyramid*
This ioun stone, shaped like a grey truncated pyramid with the word TAB etched on it makes all unattended valuables appear to the users preception to be outlined by a pale glow.
Moderate Divination; CL 12; Craft Wondrous Item, _Detect Magic_, _Detect Metal and Minerals_; Price No idea, its certainly not worth the 144000 implied by the naive formula. Id probably put it somewhere in the 4000-40000 range

----------


## Bohandas

287.) *Karmameter*
This glass ball ball turns different colors depending on the alignment of the person touching it black for evil, white for good, blue for chaos, and orange for law/order
Faint Divination; CL 1; Prerequisites Craft Wondrous Item, _Detect Evil_, _Detect Good_, _Detect Law_, _Detect Chaos_; Price ~2000gp; Weight ~7lbs

----------


## Bohandas

288.) *Psychic  Resorber*
This device appears as a crystal attached by a tangle of wires to a handgrip and to an underhanging specimen jar. The central crystal is encoded with a specific psionic power. When a diminutive or smaller creature with a base intelligence score of at least 2 is placed in the jar and a button on the handgrip is pressed the device attempts to siphon out the specimen's mental energy to manifest the item's associated psionic power. The specimen must save or be drained of 1d3 points of each mental ability score. If any of the specimen's abilities are reduced to zero in this fashion it dies. The drained mental energy is converted into a number of power points equal to twice the number of ability points drained minus one. when the device has accumukated enough power points to manifest its psionic power the poser is discharged. The device can store up to exactly the amount of power points needed to power its ability.
Prerequisites: Craft Universal Item, Craft Dorje

----------


## brian 333

*289: If The shoe fits...*

This magical footware, (or glove, or other article of apparel or jewelry that is typically a pair,) is a magical device used by rogues to deflect the blame away from themselves.

The item at first appears to be a pair of cloth, leather, or paper cutouts of the object. The person doing the framing places one of the pair on the patsy's person or in his personal belongings. The second is left at the scene of the crime and invoked. When invoked, the item returns to full size as the boot, glove, ear ring, or whatever, as does it's mate in the possession of the patsy.

Not only will possession of the other half of the pair incriminate the patsy, but the item will inexplicably fit the patsy as if it has been well worn over time.

Any devinition used to find the owner of the object will lead to the current holder of the other half of the pair.


*290: The Red Herring*

This cursed item appears to be a fresh-caught red fish. Its unique curse causes investigators of crimes to seek out the person to whom this cursed item belongs.

To gain ownership of the magical fish one must simply hold the fish and in some way declare ownership of it. This can be as simple as placing the fish in a pack or bag holding other personal possessions.

Leaving the fish behind does not end ownership; each night the fish will return to it's owner unless someone finds and claims the item.

While the investigator will not have proof that the owner has anything to do with the crime, the investigator will be convinced the owner is in some way guilty. In jurisdictions that require the suspect be proven guilty, this might require the cursed character to prove his innosence of face framing by a prosecutor that is certain he has the culprit.

----------


## Bohandas

291.) *The Biographicon*

This book contains a running account of the current reader's life, written in the style of a pop biography. Close examination of the text will occasionally reveal salient facts and details that there should be no way of knowing; foreshadowing of the future, instant answers to NP-hard logic problems, details of what the villain is doing and thinking right now even though they have a _mind blank_ up, et cetera. It doesn't reveal these on demand, only insofar as they are salient to the overarching story of the character's life, and it doesn't write itself past the present time (in the reader's personal timeline, in cases where it makes a difference). 

In games and editions where all artifacts carry subtle curses, excess reliance on he book's hints may lead to a feedback loop where the book's holder is compelled to spend every minute of spare time narcissistically reading and rereading the book and take 1d2 charisma damage per day until they either succeed at a willpower save (DC 19) or the book is taken from them forcibly. During this time the book itself will criticize them for obsessing over it in the sentences covering those days.

The existence of this item could be used by the DM as a means to reveal lore that there would otherwise be no good way to introduce and/or to get the party past puzzles and quandries that they are stuck on.

Overwhelming Divination; CL 23; Artifact ; Weight 2.5 lb

----------


## brian 333

*292: Ring of Confounding Languages*

When worn this ring renders any language spoken, heard, written, or read by the wearer into gibberish. Short of the direct divine act, the confounded language cannot be translated or decoded by any means, save that written works can be read if the reader is wearing the same ring that was worn by the writer.
This item cannot be used when reading or writing spell books or scrolls, or in the creation of any magic item which requires a written or read component.

Optionally, rings created as a set can be used to translate any spoken or written work confounded by a set-mate.

*292a: Cursed Ring of Confounding Languages*

Similar to the usual ring, except that it requires a Remove Curse or any temporary or permanent dispelling effect to remove the ring.

*293: Cursed Ring of Domination*

This ring identifies and performs as a normal ring of Dominate Person. It can be used 3 times per day as the spell cast by a level 12 wizard, with a limit of 3 victims dominated at any one time. If a Domination is attempted while the ring already controls 3 victims, the victim who has been dominated longest is automatically released, even if the attempt to dominate the fourth victim fails.

However, this ring has an intentional flaw which allows its creator, or anyone in possession of a Master Item created with the ring(s), to Dominate the wearer of the ring at will.

The creator or possessor of the Master Item must be aware of the subject who is to be Dominated, (scrying the location of ring itself should be enough to gain such awareness,) and the subject must be on the same plane of existence for the mental control be imposed. Although the ring wearer does not get a saving throw to avoid being Dominated, all normally allowed attempts to break the Domination are allowed, with a -5 per currently dominated victims of the ring wearer imposed on each roll. Success allows the wearer of the ring to remove the ring, thus breaking the Domination effect.


*293a: Lesser Cursed Ring of Domination*

This ring is as the Cursed Ring of Domination, but it performs as a level 9 Wizard and can only Dominate one victim at a time.


*293b: Greater Cursed Ring of Domination*

This ring is as the Cursed Ring of Domination, but it performs as a Level 18 Wizard. The number of victims it can dominate equal the wearer's Charisma Bonus +3.


*293c: Cursed Ring of Domination Master Item*

This magic item can be any item suitable for enchantment, but will most commonly be an item which can be worn. Created as a set, the Master Item and its slave rings share a bond which allows the holder of the Master Item to be aware of the status of each ring, (whether being worn or not.)

This indication alone is insufficient to allow an attempt to Dominate a ring-wearer, but can lead the Master Item holder to search for more information by any means available to the Master Item holder. If the Master Item holder has the means of scrying, attempts to scry the subordinate ring always succeed.

Once the wearer of a ring becomes aware of the Master Item, it becomes possible to use the link to trace back to the Master Item.

The Master Item and it's "set" are all created at the same time. The wizard level of the creator dictates the maximum number and quantity of rings which can be crafted for it.

A Master item can control a number of rings, limited by the level of the creator. For every three levels of the creator a Lesser Ring can be created which will be slaved to the ring. For every six levels of the creator a normal Ring can be created, and for every nine wizard levels a greater ring may be a part of the set. Each level spent on a ring of one type cannot be used to create another, so a level 9 wizard can create a Master Item and three lesser rings, while a level 12 wizard can create a set including one normal ring and three lesser. A level 18 wizard could create a master item which controls two greater rings, or a Greater Ring, a Normal ring, and a Lesser Ring, or any combination that adds up to 18 levels of rings.

Each ring type also has a minimum wizard level required to create it, so a level 11 or lower wizard can only create lesser rings, and a level 17 or lower wizard cannot create greater rings.

----------


## Bohandas

294.) *Mirror of Narcissism*
Any creature that sees their reflection in this large wall mirror and fails a will save at DC 14 becomes _fascinated_ until either something breaks their line of sight to their reflection or they are startled out of their fascination. Treat this as a mind affecting gaze attack
Aura: Faint Enchantment ; CL 5; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, _Mesmerizing Glare_ or _Symbol of Persuasion_ or _Sympathy_; Price 60000gp; Weight 50 pounds

----------


## brian 333

*295: Boots of Walking*
While worn these magical boots allow one to move at a normal walking speed without fatigue. Food and water are not necessary, not is rest, (other than for spell replenishment, which functions normally for the character.

The boots allow the character to walk on any surface up to 90 degrees, including stone, loose rubble, quicksand, snow, ice, or mud. A character could walk on a moving landslide or snow avalanche without fear of mishap. The boots cannot be used to walk on air or water, but lava- walking would be possible if the character is otherwise protected from heat.

While worn the character cannot move at any pace faster than a normal walk, and is immune to haste effects of any kind.

*295a: Cursed Boots Of Walking*

As above, but the wearer of these boots cannot stop walking. Not even long enough to remove the boots.

*295b: Walking Boots*

These boots function as Boots of Walking, except that 1-4 hours after being removed they take off walking, and will continue to do so until they encounter a treasure hoard of some kind. There they will stop to await an adventurer to don them before reactivating. Clever adventurers may track or follow the boots to the hoard, but since they simply walk in a more or less straight line to the destination, this is rarely practical.

----------


## Bohandas

296.) *Construction Bomb*
You toss this device and shout the name of something you want it to build. It pulls in material from within a fifteen foot radius and assimilates it to construct the desired thing or as much of the desired item as it can of there is insufficient material of the proper types. It can move no more than eight cubic feet of stone and metal. It cannot assimilate magic items or extraordinary materials such as adamantine or obdurium, nor can it create magic items. It cannot assimilate creatures but any creature in the way of material being drawn in suffer 1d6 points of bludgeoning and piercing damage and a creature hit directly by the bomb may be trapped in the resulting structure.
Aura Moderate Transmutation; CL 9; Prerequisites Craft Wondrous Item, _Fabricate_; Price 3000? (2250? 2500?); Weight 2.5 lb

----------


## Bohandas

297.) *Zombifying weapon (or trap)*
This weapon or trap turns any creature killed by it into an uncontrolled zombie. Ranged weapons impart this property to their ammunition, and it can also be incorporated into traps, in which case Craft Wondrous Item may optionally be substituted for Craft Magic Arms And Armor as a preresuisite. In order to function properly the weapon must be bloodied with the target's blood, this powers the magic. Zombies created by this effect are uncontrolled and attack the nearest living creature of similar size.
Aura Faint Necromancy; CL 5; Prerequisites Craft Magic Arms & Armor or Craft Wondrous Item, _Animate Dead_; Price +30000 gp (uncontrolled and blood prerequisite take place of incorporating material component cost)

----------


## D&D_Fan

*298. Elixir of Lava Breathing*
This potion is a glowing orange and has a waxy texture. It is warm to the touch. You can breathe while submerged in lava for 1 hour after drinking this potion. This potion does not convey any resistance to the effects of heat exhaustion, or fire damage, whatsoever.

_Faint Transmutation; CL 2nd; Craft Wondrous Item; Price 250 gp 10 gp FREE!_

*299. Ioun Stone - Serpentine Fang*
This stone appears as a small polished piece made of serpentine in the shape of a serpent's fang.
When the attuned wielder of this stone touches a wooden item that is notably longer than it is wide, such as a wooden plank, log, wand or staff, they involuntarily transmute the item into a snake as if they had cast the spell _sticks to snakes_, with no concentration required. The type of snake (such as venomous snakes or constricting snakes) that is produced by each use of the stone is variable and decided by the Dungeon Master. The snakes are not controlled by the wielder of the object.

_Moderate Transmutation; CL 12th; Craft Wondrous Item; Price 4000 gp_

----------


## D&D_Fan

*300. Reversible Rod*
This rod is a round iron bar with a small button on one end. When the button is pushed (a move action), the rod will move from where it is, but in the opposite direction it would ordinarily fall. The owner can lift or place the rod wherever they wish, push the button, and let go, and the rod will fall to the ceiling with an audible "clunk" noise. A second press of the button will return the rod to obeying the laws of gravity. Note: do not activate outdoors, lest you send your reversible rod hurtling into the deepest reaches of wildspace.

One potential application takes advantage of the fact that while active, the reversible rod has a weight of approximately -5 pounds, meaning it will lessen the overall amount of weight a character is carrying. If several rods are collected, the owner could carry a great deal of additional items without suffering over-encumbrance.

Moderate transmutation; CL 10th; Craft Rod, reverse gravity; Price 5,000 gp

----------


## D&D_Fan

*Spoiler: 301-309 - Ioun Stones*
Show

*301. Ioun stone - Jade Spindle*
This Ioun stone grants a +2 stat increase to Honor when attuned. 
_Moderate enchantment; CL 12th; Craft Wondrous Item; Price 8,000 gp_

*302. Ioun stone - Non-Euclidean Object*
This Ioun stone grants a +2 stat increase to Sanity when attuned. In addition, it removes the penalty to Sanity generated by increasing your Forbidden Knowledge skill.
_Moderate enchantment; CL 12th; Craft Wondrous Item; Price 10,000 gp_

*303. Ioun stone - Lead Cube*
This Ioun stone grants immunity to Radiation Sickness when attuned.
_Moderate enchantment; CL 12th; Craft Wondrous Item; Price 18,000 gp_

*304. Ioun stone - Lead Bullet*
This Ioun stone allows you to take the loading action on firearms as a bonus action rather than an action, and you don't provoke opportunity attacks while doing so.
_Moderate enchantment; CL 12th; Craft Wondrous Item; Price 10,000 gp_

*305. Ioun stone - Crystal Skull*
While you are attune to this Ioun stone, if you ever fall under 100 HP you die instantly. If you successfully attune without instantly dying, you can cast _power word kill_ 3/day.
_Strong enchantment; CL 17th; Craft Wondrous Item, Power Word Kill; Price 40,000 gp_

*306. Ioun stone - Fire Opal*
While you are attune to this Ioun stone, you are under the effects of a constant _fire shield_ spell, except that it does not generate illusory flames, nor does it cast light.
_Moderate evocation; CL 12th; Craft Wondrous Item, Fire Shield; Price 16,000 gp_

*307. Ioun stone - Polished Stone Sphere*
While you are attune to this Ioun stone, you are under the effects of a constant _stoneskin_ spell.
_Moderate abjuration; CL 12th; Craft Wondrous Item, Stoneskin; Price 16,000 gp_

*308. Ioun stone - Mercury Blob*
While you are attune to this Ioun stone, you are able to channel the effects of a constant _telekinesis_ spell.
_Moderate transmutation; CL 12th; Craft Wondrous Item, Telekinesis; Price 16,000 gp_

*309. Ioun stone - Fly in Amber*
While you are attune to this Ioun stone, you are immune to all effects that would stop the flow time for you, such as _temporal stasis_ and _time stop_.
_Strong transmutation; CL 15th; Craft Wondrous Item, Temporal Stasis or Time Stop; Price 16,000 gp_


*310. Phylactery of Faithlessness*
This item is a small box containing blasphemous scripture affixed to a leather cord and tied around the forehead. Externally, it looks identical to a _phylactery of faithfulness_. There is no mundane way to determine what function this religious item performs until it is worn. The wearer of a phylactery of faithlessness gains awareness of any action or item that could favorably affect their alignment and their standing with their deity, including magical effects, but is led to believe that it will do the opposite, as in that it will ruin their standing with their deity. The wearer acquires this information prior to performing such an action or becoming associated with such an item if they takes a moment to contemplate the act.

----------


## Bohandas

*311.) Omniplanar Gateway*

This item works like a cubic gate, except that it is shaped like a Rhombicuboctahedron or pseudo-rhombicuboctahedron and goes to all the major outer planes of the great wheel, all six inner planes, as well as the material, astral, and ethereal planes. The square faces correspond to the outer planes and astral plane, and the triangular faces correspond to the inner planes, material plane, and ethereal plane.

If a side of the device is pressed once, it opens a gate to a random point on the plane keyed to that side. There is a 10% chance per minute that an outsider from that plane (determine randomly) comes through it looking for food, fun, or trouble. Pressing the side a second time closes the gate. It is impossible to open more than one gate at a time.

If a side is pressed twice in quick succession, the character so doing is transported to a random point on the other plane, along with all creatures in adjacent squares. (The other creatures may avoid this fate by succeeding on DC 23 Will saves).

Strong conjuration; CL 15th; Craft Wondrous Item, plane shift; Price 200,000 gp.

----------


## D&D_Fan

*#312. Inexistible Rod*
This rod is a flat quartz rod with a small button on one end. When the button is pushed, the rod ceases to exist along with anything the rod was touching. A wish spell can bring the rod (and anything the rod was touching) back into exist without failure, but practically nothing else can.

Rules Clarif:
The 'touching' only applies to the first line of touching objects, so an adventurer wearing a glove when they activate the rod will only lose their glove, but if they activate it bare-handed, all that will be left is a pile of armor and clothing.

Also, objects disappearing generates vacuums, so howzabout 1d10 thunder damage per cubic foot of vacuum generated.

----------


## brian 333

*313: Cursed Snow Globe*

This magical snow globe radiates strong Conjuration magic, but it is neither Good nor Evil. Inside is some winter scene, perhaps with some sort of character or monster within.

Shaking the snow up and gazing into the globe creates a very difficult mental challenge for the character which, if failed, causes the character to be transported into the globe. The being, if any, currently trapped within the globe is transported out. (The globe can never contain more than one being. If two or more gaze into it simultaneously and more than one fails the check, the one with the worst adjusted roll is the one imprisoned.

Inside the globe everything is in stasis, except the flakes of fake snow. The character can be rescued through being replaced, or through breaking the glassteel globe. Care must be taken to avoid crushing the occupant.

*313a: Not-Cursed Snow Globe*

Similar to above, the picturesque scene within can be willingly entered by any number of characters, up to the limits of the volume of the pocket dimension, which is about the size of a football stadium. Cottages can be used, though items like food and firewood must be provided, but fresh, wintery air is always available. The inhabitants of the globe know that the globe is being shaken when snow begins to swirl, but there is no other physical sensation of movement.

Anyone within can exit by the same method used to enter: simply gaze out and will oneself to exit.

----------


## D&D_Fan

*#314 - Assassin's Cup*
Any poison placed into this cup is transmuted into an ordinary beverage such as ale, beer, mead, wine, braggot, etc...
One hour after leaving the cup, the effect of the cup will wear off, resulting in the poison appearing inside the victim and often killing them. They may be spared this effect if the transmuted poison is expelled before the magical effect wears off. 

_Faint Transmutation
CL 1st
Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, Purify Food and Drink
Price: 1000gp
Weight: 1lbs_

*#315 - Weapon of Convenient Damage Type*
The damage dealt by this ordinary looking weapon is always of 'Convenient' type. Conveniently, no monster is resistant to this damage type. How convenient. In more serious terms, it will always do full damage to (nearly) every monster. Really putting the 'meta' in metamagic or something. Witty quips are hard.

_Strong Transmutation
CL 18th
Prerequisites: Craft Magic Arms and Armor
Price: +5 bonus
_

----------


## Bohandas

*316.) Rapidity*
When making a full attack action, the wielder of a rapid weapon may make one extra attack with it. The attack uses the wielders full base attack bonus, plus any modifiers appropriate to the situation. If they have an extra attack for any other reason, they still get an extra attack from this ability but at a -10 penalty. Even when making a single attack they get an extra attack, but again at a -10 penalty. The wielder of this weapon may also make one additional attack of opportunity per round and gains a +2 enhancement bonus to initiative while the weapon is drawn

Strong transmutation; CL 18th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, _haste_ and _cat's grace_ OR Craft Magic Arms and Armor, _Time Stop_; Price +5 bonus.

*317.) Heartpiercing*
This potent and feared ability allows the weapon to pierce the heart of those it strikes. Upon a roll of natural 20 (followed by a successful roll to confirm the critical hit), the weapon automatically pierces the opponents heart (if it has one) completely through. Some creatures, such as many aberrations and all oozes, have no hearts. Others, such as many worm creatures have multiple hearts. Still others, such as flesh golems, trolls, and undead creatures other than vampires, may not be affected by the loss of their hearts. Most other creatures, however, die from being stabbed in the heart. A heartpiercing weapon must be a piercing weapon. (If you roll this property randomly for an inappropriate weapon, reroll.)

Strong necromancy; CL 18th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, _keen edge_, and either _Heartripper_ or _Clutch of orcus_ or _bleed_; Price +5 bonus

(perhaps this should be changed to a +4 enhancement that acts as a coup-de-grace that doesn't provoke attacks of opportunity and drops the enemy to -1 hp with no chance of unaided stabilization even if they make their save and doesn't work on creatures more than 2 size categories larger than the size category the weapon is designed for (or 1 category larger for light weapons or 3 categories larger for reach weapons). Any thoughts?)

*318.) Murlynd's Miraculous Monograph*

A magical tome of this type is always well-made and resistant to water and fire. The cover is emblazoned with the star of Murlynd inset in topaz. The clasp is made of magnetite and amber.

Any arcane spells scribed in this book can be prepared from it into a paladin spell slot.

Aura Moderate Div8natiom; CL 7th; Prerequisites Craft Wondrous Item, _read magic_ Good alignment, Int 13+, ability to cast both arcane and divine spells; Price ~9500 gp; Weight 3lb

*319.) Lyndrum's's Lethiferous Libram*

A magical tome of this type is always well-made and resistant to water and fire. The cover is studded with onyx. The clasp is of bloodstone.

Any arcane spells scribed in this book can be prepared from it into a blackguard spell slot

Aura Moderate Divination; CL 7th; Prerequisites Craft Wondrous Item, _read magic_, Evil alignment, Int 13+, ability to cast both arcane and divine spells; Price ~9500 gp; Weight 3lb

----------


## D&D_Fan

*320.) Cursing Weapon*
A critical strike with this weapon will impart a dreadful curse. As determined by the spell. Bestow curse. At dusk each day you may select a new curse option. All criticals inflict that curse. It doesn't stack.
_Faint Necromancy; CL 5; Craft Magic Arms & Armor, bestow curse; +2 price_

*321.) Greater Cursing Weapon*
I sure WONDER what THIS ONE does. Oh boy. Whatever could be different? Take a guess. A wild one. Did you guess THE EXACT SAME but BETTER??? Oh boy. We're at real evil hours now.
_Moderate Necromancy; CL 7; Craft Magic Arms & Armor, bestow greater curse; +4 price_

*322.) Cursed Cursing Weapon*
What in the name of Asmodeus? A blessing weapon? This is garbage. Actually not useful. Throw it out the window. It will do the exact opposite of the selected curse, ostensibly.
_Faint Necromancy Abjuration? Transmutation?; CL 5; Craft Magic Arms & Armor, bestow curse bestow bless???; +2 price FREE! (please take it)_

----------


## Vaern

> *322.) Cursed Cursing Weapon*
> What in the name of Asmodeus? A blessing weapon? This is garbage. Actually not useful. Throw it out the window. It will do the exact opposite of the selected curse, ostensibly.
> _Faint Necromancy Abjuration? Transmutation?; CL 5; Craft Magic Arms & Armor, bestow curse bestow bless???; +2 price FREE! (please take it)_


Alternatively, appears to be a Cursing weapon and functions as such until the wielder rolls a natural 1.  The weapon then imparts the chosen curse onto the wielder, and otherwise ceases to function as a Cursing weapon.  The wielder must receive a remove curse or similar spell to be rid of the weapon itself, and only then will an additional remove curse finally be able to remove the curse imparted by the weapon.

----------


## Morphic tide

323.) _Skin of Windriding_ (3.5)
This psychoactive skin greatly eases aerial movement, forming semi-solid membranes to provide lift and drag as desired while altering the flow of the wind to enhance this, giving the user a 30 ft. (Average) Fly speed, or increasing an existing Fly speed by 20 ft. and its maneuverability by one step. Additionally, wind is treated as one stage less severe, and the wearer may add a +20 ft. Circumstance modifier if they fly in the direction of wind that would otherwise have them blown away.
Moderate Psychokinesis, ML 8; Craft Universal Item, _Control Air_; Price 20,000 GP; Weight 2 lbs.

(3k GP more than Broom of Flying, but lasts indefinitely and stacks with other flight sources for better performance)

324.) Psionatrix, Cognizance
These "base" psionatrix are formed from four separate crystals joined by a silver frame, similar in many ways to a Cognizance Crystal. Instead of giving an Enhancement bonus to the save DC, they form a circuit with other psionatrix in the stack to form a shared pool of Power Points, which may be drawn from to manifest powers of the base psionatrix's Discipline at ML 9, either from the wearer's Powers Known or from powers the psionatrix in the stack . The Cognizance Psionatrix itself can store 9 PP, and each other psionatrix in the stack may store PP equal to its Manifester Level, and generate the same each day.

PP drawn from the stack is drawn from Psionatrix in order of their addition to it, and Psionatrix of other Disciplines or that have run out of PP have their effects disabled.
Varies, ML 9; Craft Universal Item, Craft Cognizance Crystal; Price 35,000 GP

(10k more than the equivalent Cognizance Crystal, locks your neck slot to one Discipline, and is ML-limited in ALL respects, but the stack becomes SUPREMELY efficient PP-per-GP)

----------


## D&D_Fan

*324. Amulet of Tears*
When worn this teardrop-shaped sapphire gem amulet will cause the wearer to cry constantly. Long term usage may lead to dehydration and desiccation damage.

*325. Visibility Potion*
When this potion is quaffed, all effects that would cause obscurity, invisibility, and disguise, are suppressed immediately. This potion magically causes the drinker to become more visible in such a way that clothing, surroundings, smoke, and darkness cannot disguise them or provide any bonus.

----------

